# Fanes enduro PINION



## Moonboot42 (7. August 2011)

Gewicht steht erst nach dem Prototypen fest, Liefertermin gibt es auch noch nicht, angepeilt ist das FrÃ¼hjahr 2012, wenn Pinion die ersten Seriengetriebe ausliefert.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/950447]
	
[/URL]








RAHMENPREIS incl. Pinion (ohne DÃ¤mpfer) 2599â¬!

JÃ¼ geht mal wieder steil!


----------



## Heili (7. August 2011)

Das ist so geil 
Bleibt die Geo so wie beim normalen Fanes?
Wie viel wiegt so ein Pinion Getriebe allein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (7. August 2011)

Wo kann ich bestellen?
wer will mein Signature Fanes XL?


----------



## jan84 (7. August 2011)

Sehr schön. . 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. August 2011)

Heili, noch weiß man nichts genaues, aber imho gibts keinen Grund an der Fanes Geo was zu ändern, ich meine nur eine Veränderung am Tretlager Gelenk zu sehen, kann mich aber irren. Die Geo könnte also so bleiben. 

Gewicht ist schwierig , da schwirren nur 2,5kg im Netzt rum, als Info von der letzten Eurobike, man hatte aber vor noch etwas Gewicht zu sparen in der Serienversion.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481919
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,714838,00.html


----------



## böser_wolf (7. August 2011)

na toll jetzt heißt es sparen  1A


----------



## Ripgid (7. August 2011)

must have!

hatte schon mit dem normalo-fanes geliebäugelt. Aber jetzt lohnt sich das warten erst recht...


----------



## FloriLori (7. August 2011)

GEILES TEIL!!! Hat jemand das Getriebe schon mal fahren können? Nicht dass das murks ist!


----------



## Machiavelli (7. August 2011)

@ Jürgen, Schlabberlui:

Ist eigentlich auch eine Pinion-Option für die Hardtails geplant?


----------



## goshawk (8. August 2011)

hm,, sieht schon mal seeeehr gut aus. nun der preis ist auch nicht schlecht. ich glaube ich verratze mein alten rahmen noch weiter und spar auf das fanes pinion...


----------



## Motivatus (8. August 2011)

Gekauft, geiles Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Motivatus (8. August 2011)

Der Verstrebung zwischen Sitzrohr und Hauptlager kann man aber noch schöner machen...


----------



## böser_wolf (9. August 2011)

Flohjob schrieb:


> GEILES TEIL!!! Hat jemand das Getriebe schon mal fahren können? Nicht dass das murks ist!



bis auf ein paar testfahrer noch niemand 
serienreife soll nächstes frühjahr sein

so geil ich das getriebe fanes find werd ich wohl bis 2013 warten 
und mein normales fanes mit rohloff fahren 

tot der kettenschaltung


----------



## Hufi (9. August 2011)

na endlich wenn Nicolai schon nicht in die Gänge kommt, dann wenigstens Alutech
Wenn es das noch als AM Version geben würde, wär es sofort meins. Und wie schon weiter oben nachgefragt als Hardtailversion dann wird das ja wieder richtig günstig. Ein Getriebe für drei Rahmen


----------



## der-gute (9. August 2011)

ich kann sowieso nicht nachvollziehen, warum Nicolai fürs Nucleon AM 4800 Euro aufruft.
Da steckt ja ne Rohloff drin und keine eigene GearBox

da finde ich Jü seinen Preis echt realistischer


----------



## Spirit_Moon (9. August 2011)

Der Preis ist extrem heiß.


----------



## der-gute (9. August 2011)

fragt man sich halt, warum Kalle das Doppelte will?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (9. August 2011)

Ohhja, das heißt es sparen, sparen, sparen. Dabei wollte ich die nächsten Jahre kein Rad mehr kaufen...

Da fällt mir ein, ich habe Lotto gespielt... mal gucken


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. August 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> fragt man sich halt, warum Kalle das Doppelte will?!



Weil er es kann, seine eloxalpreise sind doch auch merklich über dem marktüblichen und es wird trotzdem wie blöde geordert, schön blöd wenn es nicht macht.


----------



## böser_wolf (9. August 2011)

naja liteville is da noch härter als der kalle
301 vert edition da kostet das orange elox mal 666 ocken
kucks du hier

ich bin schon seit jahren am überlegen mit einem getriebebike 
fahr auch seit 8jahren rohloff   
aber die kohle für nucleon am  4799 wahren mir echt zuviel 

das einzige was mich am fanes stört is die tatsache das ein kettenspanner gebraucht wird


----------



## Spirit_Moon (9. August 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> naja liteville is da noch härter als der kalle
> 301 vert edition da kostet das orange elox mal 666 ocken
> kucks du hier



Wenn du  richtig gelesen bzw. antizipiert hättest, dann wüsstest du, dass das kein Angebot von Liteville ist, sondern von einem externen Händler.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. August 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Wenn du  richtig gelesen bzw. antizipiert hättest, dann wüsstest du, dass das kein Angebot von Liteville ist, sondern von einem externen Händler.



Nichtsdestotrotz ist es Abzocke vom Allerfeinsten. Aber wer sich verarschen lassen möchte, bitte


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. August 2011)

Naja, das mit dem Kettenspanner geht nicht anders, aber im Gegensatz zur Kettenschaltung muß der hier nicht die gesamte Kapazität der Kettenschaltung abdecken sondern nur die Kettenlängung des Hinterbaus, also nicht viel. 

666... da war doch was...naja irgendwer wirds schon kaufen.


----------



## böser_wolf (9. August 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Wenn du  richtig gelesen bzw. antizipiert hättest, dann wüsstest du, dass das kein Angebot von Liteville ist, sondern von einem externen Händler.



stimmt mein fehler

aber da liteville 249 fürs pulvern aufruft
hätte es gut gepasst


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. August 2011)

Das Pinion Fanes macht von den Fakten schonmal einen super Eindruck 

Vielleicht schaffe ich es in diesem Jahr auch endlich mal auf die Eurobike...


----------



## beetle (10. August 2011)

Ich tippe mal, dass der Preis nur der Preis fÃ¼r den Rahmen alleine ist. Das Getriebe kostet extra. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, soll das Pinion auch nochmal mit Ã¼ber 2000â¬ zu Buche Schlagen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. August 2011)

Rahmenpreis inclusive Pinion, exclusive Dämpfer.
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/shopnews.php?news_id=27


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hastad (11. August 2011)

na dann ist es ja super günstig wenn man überlegt man braucht keine lästigen schaltkomponenten


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (12. August 2011)

thema preis, wir gehen das sehr preisagressiv ran und machen das enduro Pinion so nicht künstlich teuer. wir wollen schliesslich davon auch gerne einige mehr verkaufen und es soll nicht ein sauteueres highendbike  werden was sich nur wenige leisten können sondern ein saugeiles bezahlbares HIGHENDBIKE für viele von uns. ich hoffe es gibt bald die ersten echten bilder von den rahmen...die letzten frästeiler sollen heute fertig werden!
jü


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (12. August 2011)

thema stolz,
der Trendscout der Messe Friedrichshafen zum Thema Fahrrad hat unsere FANES Enduro mit Pinion unter die top 20 produkte der 2011 eurobike gevotet.
eine woche vor der messe gibt es dazu eine pressekonferenz in FN auf der EB für die führenden medienvertretter. wir sind saustolz ;-)))
jü


----------



## Ripgid (12. August 2011)

Hey Jü,

Wieder mal bester Support von deiner Seite aus! 

Wird es eine Limited Edition geben die du selber schweißt, oder wird das pinion fanes diesmal komplett außerhalb Deutschlands geschweißt?

Es wird schon fleißig der Sparstrumpf gefüllt, damit Cheaptrick und Pudel bald Gesellschaft bekommen


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (12. August 2011)

fanes enduro pinion wird nur von mir geschweißt werden. die erwarteten stückzahlen lassen erstmal keine vorproduktion sinnvoll erscheinen.


----------



## waldschrad (12. August 2011)

musik inmeinen ohren!!!!! die sinnvolle erweiterung meines nucleon e2 nach unten!!!!!
PERFEKT!!! wird schon gespart...
danke jürgen!!!- whats next??????
greetz chris


----------



## beetle (12. August 2011)

Sowas jetzt noch als nicht zu schwerer AM Rahmen für Federwege um die 150mm und ich würde umgehend mein Sparbuch plündern.


----------



## 1st_Parma (12. August 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Sowas jetzt noch als nicht zu schwerer AM Rahmen für Federwege um die 150mm und ich würde umgehend mein Sparbuch plündern.


 
Mein Reden.


----------



## JoBu (12. August 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Sowas jetzt noch als nicht zu schwerer AM Rahmen für Federwege um die 150mm und ich würde umgehend mein Sparbuch plündern.



Dem könnte ich wohl zustimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (12. August 2011)

also lasst uns doch erstmal die enduro pinion fertig machen und dann reden wir über AM fully und hardtail ;-))


----------



## 1st_Parma (12. August 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> also lasst uns doch erstmal die enduro pinion fertig machen und dann reden wir über AM fully und hardtail ;-))


 
Jippie


----------



## pfiff (12. August 2011)

1st_Parma schrieb:


> Jippie


 

dito


----------



## der-gute (12. August 2011)

Nochmal:
bekommen Fanes-Serientäter Rabatt?
;-)


----------



## Wipp (12. August 2011)

der jü gibt GAS .....er darf stolz sein .....
auf sich, sein Gespür, seine Hände und seine helfenden Hände...
Ich freu mich auf die ersten Bilder des Moppeds
Ich habe bis jetzt noch die tief liegende Druckstrebe des Rahmens ästhetisch nicht in mein Weltbild einbringen können...bei der Fanes P stimmt alles.


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (13. August 2011)

Wipp schrieb:


> der jü gibt GAS .....er darf stolz sein .....
> auf sich, sein Gespür, seine Hände und seine helfenden Hände...
> Ich freu mich auf die ersten Bilder des Moppeds
> Ich habe bis jetzt noch die tief liegende Druckstrebe des Rahmens ästhetisch nicht in mein Weltbild einbringen können...bei der Fanes P stimmt alles.


 
ja die alutech familie ist saustolz auf ihre vielen neuen babys und wenn alles klappt gibt es auch noch was neues was wir bisher noch nie gemacht hatten und zeigen es erstsmals auf der EB und nicht schon vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. August 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> ja die alutech familie ist saustolz auf ihre vielen neuen babys und wenn alles klappt gibt es auch noch was neues was wir bisher noch nie gemacht hatten und zeigen es erstsmals auf der EB und nicht schon vorher




Ich liebe das.........die Nase auf etwas lang machen .......ist ähnlich wie Weihnachten.

Dann bin ich mal gespannt was es ist..........auf zur Eurobike !


(.......meine Wildsau E ist schon sehr betagt....)


----------



## beetle (14. August 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> also lasst uns doch erstmal die enduro pinion fertig machen und dann reden wir über AM fully und hardtail ;-))



Gut. Einverstanden.


----------



## DesignYourBike (15. August 2011)

so jetzt ist es offiziell:

pinion nr. 1

ist MEINS 

*freu freu freu*


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (16. August 2011)

@böserwolf:
unsere fanes rahmen haben halt nicht die hinterachswelle und antriebwelle auf ein und dem selben mittelpunkt aber dafür haben wie eine super kennlinie von der  federung und  ist es zwingend notwendig durch die geringe kettenlängung einen spanner zu fahren, auch wenn wir wahrscheinlich erstmal nur einen  gut"gebastelten" zeigen werden hat es nichts mit einem schaltwerkähnlichen kettenspanner zu tun. jedenfalls wird der geschützt am rahmen platziert werden.

ich habe auch gerade erfahren das meine pinion frästeile alle fertig sind und fast schon im flieger zu mir unterwegs sind. daumen drücken das der flieger nicht im ozean landet. somit werden wir die fanes enduro pinion auf der EB zeigen können wenn auch nur mal wieder in alu gebürstet...evt. geht ja noch was mit farbe...diese hoffnung stirbt zum schluss.

und etwas gab es auch noch nie in unser alutechlaufbahn, es wurden bis heute schon 3 fahnes pinion rahmen/bikes fix bestellt und das bevor überhaupt nur ein bild von dem echten rahmen exisitiert...echt fast unglaublich. aber fanes ist auf dem richtigen weg.
BTW die ersten auslieferungen werden wir in der ersten april woche machen können.
dann kann pinion liefern!

derjü


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2011)

Alu gebürstet geht voll in Ordnung
Auf den Spanner bin ich gespannt (Das sollte kein Wortspiel sein  )

G.


----------



## der-gute (16. August 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> und etwas gab es auch noch nie in unser alutechlaufbahn, es wurden bis heute schon 3 fahnes pinion rahmen/bikes fix bestellt und das bevor überhaupt nur ein bild von dem echten rahmen exisitiert...echt fast unglaublich. aber fanes ist auf dem richtigen weg.
> BTW die ersten auslieferungen werden wir in der ersten april woche machen können.
> dann kann pinion liefern!
> 
> derjü



da sprechen wir am 31.08. drüber ;-)


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. August 2011)

Jü, gibts Änderungen bei Geo und Kinematik (180mm). Wenn ich so die Bilder der Fanes und der FanesPi  übereinnader lege, könnte man das ja schon glatt vermuten.


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (17. August 2011)

die geo ist gleich und die kinematik ist angepasst, da hat Stefan Stark wieder volle arbeit geleistet damit der STS link auch wieder so saugut geht wie bei der normalen fanes enduro. ausserdem war es ansage von mir möglichst viele bauteile wieder zu verwenden um kosten zu sparen in der herstellung. nur somit ist es uns möglich einen guten preis auch for die fanes enduro pinion anzubieten.


----------



## 01wheeler (17. August 2011)

Hallo,

grundsätzlich finde ich Getriebebikes als ein absolutes Muss für die Zukunft. Dieses ganze Kettengeplörre mit abstehenden und sich im Wald verteilenden Bauteilen, sind für Bikes die nicht nur auf einfachen Wegen bewegt werden, nicht Stand der möglichen Technik. 
Bislang haben mich der hohe Preis bei hohem Gewicht immer von Rohloff und Co abgehalten. Pinion finde ich sehr interessant, habe es mir schon in einem Endorfin angeschaut (nicht gefahren). 
Bei Pinion stört mich der speziell notwendige Rahmen.
Sehr gespannt bin ich auf das Nagelcraft, wobei noch nicht wirklich verstehe wie das Teil funktioniert. 







Jürgen,
käme soetwas nicht in die nähere Auswahl?


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (17. August 2011)

nee denke nicht das dies was für uns ist.
bei BMW ist ja auch ein BMW motor drin bei VW deren VW motoren...bei alutech jetzt halt pinion und das istgut so ;-))
nagelkraft geht auch nicht bei fully denke ich.
habe das teil noch nie in echt geshen

derjü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (17. August 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> nee denke nicht das dies was für uns ist.
> bei BMW ist ja auch ein BMW motor drin bei VW deren VW motoren...



Das ist schon lange ein Irrtum!
Mittlerweile sind sogar in manchen Mercedes PSA Peugeot/Citroën Motoren...


//ich habe eine andere Frage: ab wann kommst du an die 2012er Marzocchi Rocos? Gibt es irgendeine Chance, dass ich meine Fanes, angekündigtes Lieferdatum Ende September, mit einem 2012 geliefert bekomme? 
Ev. den Dämpfer nachgeliefert? Wenn ich den Rahmen erstmal ohne Dämpfer bekäme wäre mir das egal, Hauptsache ich bekomme einen 2012er Roco TST Air!


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (17. August 2011)

aber die rocos 2012 sind doch nur farblich anders...ich denke wir bekommen neue bestimmt erst anfang februar´12
ich war 13jahre im kfz gewerbe unterwegs und weiß das wohl mit den motoren und zuliefern generell...


----------



## othu (17. August 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> aber die rocos 2012 sind doch nur farblich anders...



ich weiß  aber das reicht!


----------



## MO_Thor (17. August 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> und etwas gab es auch noch nie in unser alutechlaufbahn, es wurden bis heute schon 3 fahnes pinion rahmen/bikes fix bestellt und das bevor überhaupt nur ein bild von dem echten rahmen exisitiert...echt fast unglaublich. aber fanes ist auf dem richtigen weg.


Auf eine gewisse Art und Weise wundert es mich überhaupt nicht. Dein Fanes hat sich als DAS Bike entpuppt - technisch einfach genial und von einem sehr sympathischen Menschen in der Heimat gemacht...mal ehrlich: wer wundert sich da noch, dass jeder n Fanes haben will?
Hätte ich den Schotter über, hätte ich schon n Fanes AM vorbestellt...was nich is, wird noch werden


----------



## Motivatus (17. August 2011)

Wird das Pinion mit normalen Naben fahrbar sein? Sprich standard 135x12 Nabe mit singlespeed kit oder ähnliches?


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. August 2011)

> Alutech Bikes Germany
> die fanes enduro pinion messemuster no1. die anderen sind beim beschichter...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. August 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> und etwas gab es auch noch nie in unser alutechlaufbahn, es wurden bis heute schon 3 fahnes pinion rahmen/bikes fix bestellt



das finde ich 
ich muss erst noch auf der EB Material befummeln kommen


----------



## böser_wolf (22. August 2011)

find ich auch 
@Motivatus   da es die geichen ausfallenden hat  wie das normale fanes
kannst du normale naben  fahren  mit sspkit


----------



## othu (23. August 2011)

Es gigt sogar das Rohloff Ausfallende für die Pinion Fanes: 18*14Gänge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (23. August 2011)

Nacchdem es ja schon Aufbauten mit 3kb/hammerschmidt und Rohloff gibt, wird sicher auch irgendein Schlauberger auf diese Idee kommen.


----------



## der-gute (23. August 2011)

War ja klar, das Kalle da mitzieht...

Auf der News Seite is ein Artikel über ein Helius AM mit Pinion im Fahrtest


----------



## Landus (23. August 2011)

Mist, schade, hab mich schon drauf gefreut, dass vielleicht der Jü das erste fahrbare Bike mit Pinion baut Aber wurst, das Fanes sieht besser aus


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. August 2011)

Ja, schon bei der hausmesse wurde da was gemunkelt. Jü hat heute endlich die Pinion bekommen und sein Kettenspanner liegt auch richtig.


----------



## Heili (23. August 2011)

Also das, was man sieht ist verdammt geil!


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2011)

Ein Teil aus dem letzten Jahrthausend an einem Letztestanddertechnikrad....cool  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (23. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ein Teil aus dem letzten Jahrthausend an einem Letztestanddertechnikrad....cool
> 
> dem Danny Herz sei dank das er extra für uns in seine verstaubte kiste gestiegen ist und uns noch reste gesendet hat. auf diesem wege vielen dank nochmal danny ohne deine schnelle sendung hätte ich es heute nicht hinbekommen die erste fanes enduro pinion fertig aufzubauen...und was soll ich sagen, es war liebe auf dem ersten blick. auch wenn ich kein freund von blauen eloxal bin aber ich finde die fanes mit dem getriebe nur geil und freue mich schon so doll darauf die nach der eurobike durchs gelände zu schreder:
> derJÜ


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (23. August 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> War ja klar, das Kalle da mitzieht...
> 
> Auf der News Seite is ein Artikel über ein Helius AM mit Pinion im Fahrtest


 
TJA der kalle war da etwas schneller mit der fertigstellung...ich glaube wir haben uns zu lange zeit gelassen ode rzeit vertrödelt weil wir es eben so gut machen wollten wie die "normale" fanes enduro


----------



## m2000 (23. August 2011)

Nee du hast das bike ja quasi mit uns gebaut, der Kalle nich 

Ausserdem erster sein ist nicht immer gut, frag mal meine Freundin *gg*


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. August 2011)

Und preislich werdet ihr euch sicher auch nicht ins Gehege kommen schätze ich mal.






Was wiegt denn so ein Pinion Klops?


----------



## M8184 (23. August 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> TJA der kalle war da etwas schneller mit der fertigstellung...ich glaube wir haben uns zu lange zeit gelassen ode rzeit vertrödelt weil wir es eben so gut machen wollten wie die "normale" fanes enduro


 

Gut Ding will Weile haben....


----------



## der-gute (23. August 2011)

Eben...ich zähle die Tage bis zum 31.08. ;-)


----------



## Heili (23. August 2011)

Wie wird der Kettenspanner befestigt?
Gibts da extra Aufnahmen am Rahmen/Getriebe oder ises normaler Standard?


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (23. August 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Und preislich werdet ihr euch sicher auch nicht ins Gehege kommen schätze ich mal.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/960960
> 
> 
> Was wiegt denn so ein Pinion Klops?


 
der klops wiegt 14,4kg ohne pedale, mit reverb, schweren rahmen, fetterer dämpfer und ...ect...aber dafür mit nur einem gehäuse das mit (einem) helium gefüllt ist 

unser preis ist natürlich eine kampfansage aber ich will davon auch welche verkaufen...mal sehen was die mitbewerber dann so treiben...und ich habe schon ne handvoll davon verkauft und das bevor es auch nur ein echtes bild von dem finalen rahmen oder bike gab! so was gabe es bei uns noch nie.


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (23. August 2011)

Heili schrieb:


> Wie wird der Kettenspanner befestigt?
> Gibts da extra Aufnahmen am Rahmen/Getriebe oder ises normaler Standard?


 
der ROOX ist am getriebe in vorhandenen bohrungen befestigt und wir haben das deshalb so gemacht weil der hauseigne pinion spanner erst zur EB fertig wird.
mal sehen was uns besser gefällt


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. August 2011)

Ach du Schande, das Gewicht ist mal direkt in die Fresse mit reverb. Aber ich meinte eher das Piniongetriebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (23. August 2011)

Find ich gut, dass der Kettenspanner am Getriebe und nicht wie beim Helius am Hinterbau befestigt ist.
Sind die Aufnahmen ISCG Standard?


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. August 2011)

Für ne ISCG bräuchte man überhaupt erst mal einen Tretlagerbereich, die Fanes hat in der Kettenstrebe Gewinde für anschraubbare Kettenführungen.


----------



## M8184 (23. August 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ach du Schande, das Gewicht ist mal direkt in die Fresse mit reverb. Aber ich meinte eher das Piniongetriebe.


 

So wie ich die Aussage vom Jü verstanden habe ist bei den 14,4kg eine Pinion Atrappe (Nur Gehäuse) verbaut! D.h. mit Innenleben der P1 kannst eher von 16,4 kg ausgehen.


----------



## Machiavelli (23. August 2011)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein CT mit Pinion. Dafür würde ich ohne Zögern mein Konto plündern.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2011)

M8184 schrieb:


> So wie ich die Aussage vom Jü verstanden habe ist bei den 14,4kg eine Pinion Atrappe (Nur Gehäuse) verbaut! D.h. mit Innenleben der P1 kannst eher von 16,4 kg ausgehen.



Bin beim Nicolai auch auf 16,5kg fahrfertig gekommen...also nehmen sich beide nichts

@JÜ: 2 von den Rollercoastern hätte ich dir auch auf die schnelle schicken können 

G.


----------



## Heili (23. August 2011)

> Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein CT mit Pinion. Dafür würde ich ohne Zögern mein Konto plündern.


Das wäre der Hammer!
Vielleicht kann man da ja was mit Sonderanfertigungen auf die Beine stellen


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (24. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin beim Nicolai auch auf 16,5kg fahrfertig gekommen...also nehmen sich beide nichts
> 
> @JÜ: 2 von den Rollercoastern hätte ich dir auch auf die schnelle schicken können
> 
> G.


 
ja hätte ich das gewusst mit den roller coastern bei dir ...

ich denke auch das wir knapp über 16kg liegen werden.


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. August 2011)

Oh je, liefert Pinion noch was fahrbares aufe EB nach? Wäre ja ein Jammer, das nur hinzustellen.


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (24. August 2011)

ja wir bekommen dann natürlich richtig echte getriebe. und dann haben wir auch ein finales gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (24. August 2011)

Mal wieder ganz großes Kino Jürgen Immer wieder genial zu sehen, was du immer wieder raushaust
Gruß aus Dortmund!


----------



## ibislover (24. August 2011)




----------



## N-Rico (24. August 2011)

Ein Kandidat für den Meilenstein-Award 2012 ! Kann es sein das durch das Getriebe die minimale Kettenstrebenlänge größer ist? Wirkt auf den Bildern so.


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (24. August 2011)

N-Rico schrieb:


> Ein Kandidat für den Meilenstein-Award 2012 !
> 
> ja wer weiß...
> 
> Kann es sein das durch das Getriebe die minimale Kettenstrebenlänge größer ist? Wirkt auf den Bildern so.


 
nee das täuscht


----------



## thegood (25. August 2011)

Schönes Bike, ich glaube nächstes Jahr hat mein Remedy ausgedient ...

Aber eins versteh ich noch nicht ganz, beläuft sich der Preis des Bikes nun auf 2599 oder auf mindestens 2719 ? Klick mich !


@ DerJü: Würde eine Möglichkeit zum Probefahren vor / Nach / während der Eurobike in Friedrichshafen bestehen ?


----------



## ollo (25. August 2011)

macht wohl eher keinen Sinn, weil noch kein Getriebe in der BOX Steckt, ist wie eine Brotdose ohne Brot........einfach enttäuschend wenn man sie öffnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thegood (25. August 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> ja wir bekommen dann natürlich richtig echte getriebe. und dann haben wir auch ein finales gewicht.



Sollte doch was fahrbares sein


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (25. August 2011)

thegood schrieb:


> Sollte doch was fahrbares sein


 
fahrbar sind die schon aber ich denke wir werden sicherlich viel zu tun haben am stand...und dann ist es evt. schlecht....aber vielleicht springt ja ne proberunde aufm parkplatz raus.

preise fange bei 2719.- an


----------



## ollo (25. August 2011)

also keine leer Brotdose.......dann habe ich das von Nuts auf der Newssite wohl fehlinterpretiert (das steht was von leerer Box) .....aber egal bin gespannt auf weiter Fahrberichte


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. August 2011)

Ich denke mal leer ist sie schon, aber ne Welle scheint dran und ein Kettenblatt auch, quasi singlespeed Pinion. DER NEUSTE SHIT! Jü, tu ma fixi Nabe dran, das bringt noch ein paar gramm.


Bin ja mal gespannt, ob sich die da in den kleinen Gängen  nicht zu heftig bemerkbar macht. Einige VPP oder Maestros hatten ja ihre lieb Not mit der Hammeschmidt, gut die Fanes funktioniert ja mit der auch ganz gut...

Jü, nach dem ganzen Festival Marathon am ANfang der saison, biste irgendwo im Lande noch mal mit der Pinion in irgendeinem Bikepark?


----------



## der-gute (25. August 2011)

Gibts me Fixienabe mit Steckachse?

Bei CK gibt's wohl nur einen für singlespeed


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. August 2011)

Ja, die wäre zu haben.
http://www.achtung-tollwut.de/main/komponets/hirokone11.html

oder aber irgend eine andere Nabe, die Fanes kann doch eh alles fahren.

oder aber acros bastelt ihm da fix was.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2011)

Sowas funktioniert nur bei Systemen ohne Kettenspanner. Oder müßt mit einer sehr/zu sehr augfwendigen Konstruktion möglich gemacht werden. 
Aber vielleicht fällt dazu ja jemanden was ein wo noch niemand dran gedacht hat

G.


----------



## Disko90 (26. August 2011)

Also, erst die Fanes Enduro "plain", dann mit Pinion Getriebe und jetzt auch noch die Carbon Option - Wahnsinn!!

Würde vom Jürgen nur gerne mal wissen, warum es unter den aktuell wirklich zu fairen Preisen angebotenen drei Komplettbike-Ausstattungsversionen der Fanes keine mit der HammerSchmidt gibt :-((
Bis man wirklich eine Pinion bekommt, geht doch definitiv noch etwas Zeit ins Land und solang finde ich die HammerSchmidt Version einfach am interessantesten! Also Jürgen, hurry up, ne V4 mit der Getriebekurbel zu nem erschwinglichen Preis ;-)

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. August 2011)

Einfach Jürgen anschreiben, der macht dir sicher ein individuelles Angebot.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (26. August 2011)

wir haben eine alutech singlespeednabe im program mit 10mm steckachse aber leider konnte ich nicht schnellgenug die einspeichen lassen und zweitens ein passendes schraubritzel besorgen.
wir wollen auf der eurobike mal über eine leichte Pinion singlespeednabe nachdenken und wenn es machbar ist mit 12mm achse.

ich werde mit der pinion erste tests in der ersten oktober woche im harz machen...das war letztes jahr ein guter start für die fanes enduro. ollo darf auch mit seinem brocken rocken trikot probefahren. und wennes das überlebt ist die fanes enduro pinion mehr als ausgereift für die serie...insider wissen was ich meine ;-))
allgemeine testfahrten wird es zum testride der MTbike in brixen geben, da werden wir mit 3 fanes pinions aufschlagen und sonst so alle neuheiten bereitstellen zum testen.

so nun habe ich gleich mega dauerstress und bin nicht mehr errreichbar. wir werden heute und morgen zu dritt noch 8 bikes und 5 rahmen für die eurobike montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2011)

Na dann, frohes Schaffen MTBike Brixen ???

G.


----------



## ollo (26. August 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> ......... ollo darf auch mit seinem brocken rocken trikot probefahren. und wennes das überlebt ist die fanes enduro pinion mehr als ausgereift für die serie...insider wissen was ich meine ;-))
> 
> ............




uuund  ......... nach der Probefahrt verbrennen wir das ungläubige Trikot , damit dieses Damoklesschwert nicht weiter über der Fanesserie schwebt


----------



## Kerberos (26. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> MTBike Brixen ???



http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...testival-2011-mit-neuer-location.486298.2.htm

http://www.testival.it/de/angebote.html


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2011)

Danke....

G.


----------



## Piefke (26. August 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> ich werde mit der pinion erste tests in der ersten oktober woche im harz machen...das war letztes jahr ein guter start für die fanes enduro. ollo darf auch mit seinem brocken rocken trikot probefahren. und wennes das überlebt ist die fanes enduro pinion mehr als ausgereift für die serie...insider wissen was ich meine ;-))


Na, ob das dann auch mich aushält


----------



## Spirit_Moon (26. August 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> fahrbar sind die schon aber ich denke wir werden sicherlich viel zu tun haben am stand...und dann ist es evt. schlecht....aber vielleicht springt ja ne proberunde aufm parkplatz raus.
> 
> preise fange bei 2719.- an



Hallo, 

sind die Preise des Pinion gestiegen oder ist der Aufwand beim Rahmenbau doch höher als ursprünglich kalkuliert ?


----------



## M8184 (26. August 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sind die Preise des Pinion gestiegen oder ist der Aufwand beim Rahmenbau doch höher als ursprünglich kalkuliert ?


 

So wie ichs verstanden hab sind die 2719 dann inkl. dem Pinion Zubehör, also Kurbel, Kettenspanner usw. der Ursprüngliche Preis (2599) bezog sich auf nur den Rahmen inkl. Getriebe.

Das ist aber auch nur eine Mutmaßung meinerseits 

Gruß


----------



## M8184 (26. August 2011)

Disko90 schrieb:


> Also, erst die Fanes Enduro "plain", dann mit Pinion Getriebe und jetzt auch noch die Carbon Option - Wahnsinn!!
> 
> Würde vom Jürgen nur gerne mal wissen, warum es unter den aktuell wirklich zu fairen Preisen angebotenen drei Komplettbike-Ausstattungsversionen der Fanes keine mit der HammerSchmidt gibt :-((
> Bis man wirklich eine Pinion bekommt, geht doch definitiv noch etwas Zeit ins Land und solang finde ich die HammerSchmidt Version einfach am interessantesten! Also Jürgen, hurry up, ne V4 mit der Getriebekurbel zu nem erschwinglichen Preis ;-)
> ...


 

Dazu musst du aber auch beachten das bei den Fanes Komplettbikes auch dabei steht -> Ab Frühjahr 2012! Was dann Zeitgleich mit der Pinion Version ist, da diese ja ab April 2012 ausgeliefert werden.
Von daher ist es wieder etwas logischer das es die kompletten nicht mit Hammerschmidt gibt wenn Zeitgleich die Pinion kommt.

Aber wie oben schon geschrieben, machbar ist ja so ziemlich alles von daher eben einfach mit Alutech kontakt auf nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## Disko90 (26. August 2011)

M8184 schrieb:


> Dazu musst du aber auch beachten das bei den Fanes Komplettbikes auch dabei steht -> Ab Frühjahr 2012! Was dann Zeitgleich mit der Pinion Version ist, da diese ja ab April 2012 ausgeliefert werden.
> Von daher ist es wieder etwas logischer das es die kompletten nicht mit Hammerschmidt gibt wenn Zeitgleich die Pinion kommt.
> 
> Aber wie oben schon geschrieben, machbar ist ja so ziemlich alles von daher eben einfach mit Alutech kontakt auf nehmen.
> ...



Also,

wenn ne Pinion als Komplettbike kommt, ist ne "vergleichbare" Ausstattungsvariante mit der HammerSchmidt zumindest dann wirklich uninteressant, wenn beides sich preislich nicht allzuviel tut, d.h. die Pinion nicht erheblich teurer ist.....

Gruß aus Kölle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mockmaster (26. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin relativ neu hier im Forum und würde gern wissen ob auch andere Hersteller das Pinion-Getriebe anbieten. Es muß ja schließlich der komplette Rahmen (Tretlagerbereich) dafür ausgelegt sein?

Das Fanes Enduro Pinion finde ich anhand der oben gezeigten Bilder sehr gelungen. Mich würde auf jeden Fall eine Probefahrt damit interessieren. Wird es irgendwo Händler mit evtl. Testcenter geben wo man das Bike testen kann. Das Mtb-Testival in Brixxen ist mir def. zu weit.

Wie lange wird die Wartezeit auf das Alutech F.E.P. (Fanes Enduro Pinion) sein? Ich denke doch ziemlich lange - gibt ja definitiv sehr viele Interessenten für das neue Getriebe - wie man aus diesem Forum lesen kann. Bei der kleinen Bike-Schmiede Alutech - kanns da zu verzögerungen kommen - siehe Liteville 601? Wäre wirklich schade! 

Noch ne Frage im Voraus - weiß auch nicht ob sie schon gestellt wurde - 
Falls mal eine Reparatur oder Wartung am Getriebe anfällt - wer kann diese durchführen? Mein Fahrradhändler um die Ecke glaube ich wäre da etwas überfordert. Muß man da gleich das ganze Bike verschicken (wie bei Canyon)

Würde mich über Antworten zu meinen Fragen freuen.

--- verkaufe mein Liteville 301 Mk7 Gr.L Mod.08 ---


----------



## M8184 (26. August 2011)

mockmaster schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin relativ neu hier im Forum und würde gern wissen ob auch andere Hersteller das Pinion-Getriebe anbieten. Es muß ja schließlich der komplette Rahmen (Tretlagerbereich) dafür ausgelegt sein?
> 
> ...


 


http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/08...-vom-ersten-mountainbike-mit-pinion-getriebe/

Von Nicolai gibts noch eines, und es müsste auch noch weitere Hersteller geben, stand mal irgendwo im Forum ich finds aber grad net 

Wenn du jetzt schon bestellst und das Pinion etriebe wirklich ab 1. April 2012 ausgeliefert wird dürftest du dein FEP im April bekommen. Wenn du erst dort bestellst kommt es natürlich darauf an wieviele schon vorbestellt haben. Und in der Tat kann es dann natürlich bei einer kleinen Firma etwas länger dauern, das es zu so einem Chaos wie beim 601 kommt wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln. Da ist die Kundennähe von Alutech schon viel zu hoch als das man ein halbes Jahr vertröstet werden würde.

Bei einem Defekt stelle ich mir vor das man das Getriebe ohne Probleme selber ausbauen kann und nur das Getriebe einschickt, es hat ja schliesslich ein eigenes Gehäuse dadurch sollte (!!!) es leicht zu demontieren sein 

Zur Probefahrt kann ich nix sagen da kenn ich mich nicht aus 

Gruß


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. August 2011)

Alutech, Nicolai, Jeronimo cycles, Endorfin(?) und Hot Chili bauen noch welche.



nuts schrieb:


> Bleiben noch zwei Fragen: Wann und wie viel?
> 
> Da Jürgen alle Fanes Pinion Rahmen selbst schweißen wird, könnte es eigentlich schon morgen losgehen - vor allem, weil die ersten fixen Vorbestellungen schon vor Veröffentlichung echter Bilder eingegangen sind. Doch ganz so schnell kann Pinion noch keine Getriebe liefern, deshalb heißt der fixe Liefertermin für Rahmen mit Getriebe: *1. April* Woche - kein Scherz.



also geschwindigkeitsbestimmend ist eher Pinion, Jü hat alle Zeit der Welt ne Pinion Fanes zu bauen.


----------



## M8184 (26. August 2011)

Hab eben auch den Text gefunden im News Bereich:

- Auf der Eurobike wird es einige Bikes mit Pinion P1 zu sehen geben. Unter anderem dabei sind: Endorfin, Nicolai, Alutech, Tout Terrain, Hot Chili, Jeronimo Cycles und Winoura Group. Es sind noch weitere dabei, die aber nicht 100%ig sicher sind, ob sie bis zur EB Räder fertiggestellt bekommen und andere, die eine längere Entwicklungszeit einplanen oder noch unsicher sind.


----------



## der-gute (26. August 2011)

Dann is halt die Frage, wie viele P1 vorbestellt werden und welcher Hersteller bevorzugt beliefert wird.

Die Rahmen werden sicher Anfang 2012 fertig sein,
Ohne P1 is das aber egal...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. August 2011)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen daß ein Hersteller bevorzugt wird.

Wer zuerst bestellt bekommt zuerst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. August 2011)

M8184 schrieb:


> Hab eben auch den Text gefunden im News Bereich:
> 
> - Auf der Eurobike wird es einige Bikes mit Pinion P1 zu sehen geben. Unter anderem dabei sind: Endorfin, Nicolai, Alutech, Tout Terrain, Hot Chili, Jeronimo Cycles und Winoura Group. Es sind noch weitere dabei, die aber nicht 100%ig sicher sind, ob sie bis zur EB Räder fertiggestellt bekommen und andere, die eine längere Entwicklungszeit einplanen oder noch unsicher sind.




Ich gehe davon aus daß die drei erst genannten fertige Räder ausstellen werden.


----------



## mockmaster (26. August 2011)

M8184 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/08...-vom-ersten-mountainbike-mit-pinion-getriebe/
> 
> Von Nicolai gibts noch eines, und es müsste auch noch weitere Hersteller geben, stand mal irgendwo im Forum ich finds aber grad net
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antworten.

Nur das Getriebe einschicken bezweifle ich ein wenig! Wenn ich mir die Rahmenbilder anschau scheint es so, dass das Gehäuse fest mit dem Rahmen verschweisst ist. Oder ist das nur der Rahmen in dem das P1-Gehäuse eingepflanzt wird? Gibt es einen Serviceintervall ähnlich wie bei Federgabeln?

Gruß


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. August 2011)

Nur das getriebe einschicken ist möglich. Da wird nur die basisplatte in den Rahmen geschweißt und dann das Getriebe befestigt. Service Intervalle etc. gibts sicher, wenn das Teil dann rausist oder die neue Homepage online ist, mal abwarten, was die Eurobike bringt.


Rahmen ohne Getriebe.


----------



## Stumpjumper68 (26. August 2011)

Disko90 schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> wenn ne Pinion als Komplettbike kommt, ist ne "vergleichbare" Ausstattungsvariante mit der HammerSchmidt zumindest dann wirklich uninteressant, wenn beides sich preislich nicht allzuviel tut, d.h. die Pinion nicht erheblich teurer ist.....
> 
> Gruß aus Kölle



Also die Hammerschmidt AM geht richtig geil im Fanes kostet bei Jü 439EUR.
Pinion wird 1200EUR kosten. Hatte Jü seinerzeit nach der Pinion gefragt war leider noch kein Thema. Mit Pinion sollte die Wollmilchsau dann perfekt sein.
Mit Hammerschmidt ist halt um die 60 Km/h Schluß, reicht aber in 98% der Fälle sag ich mal.


----------



## m2000 (27. August 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus daß die drei erst genannten fertige Räder ausstellen werden.



Alle werden fertige Bikes präsentieren, das HC war sogar schon in einer Bikebravo abgebildet.....


----------



## M8184 (27. August 2011)

Stumpjumper68 schrieb:


> Also die Hammerschmidt AM geht richtig geil im Fanes kostet bei Jü 439EUR.
> Pinion wird 1200EUR kosten. Hatte Jü seinerzeit nach der Pinion gefragt war leider noch kein Thema. Mit Pinion sollte die Wollmilchsau dann perfekt sein.
> Mit Hammerschmidt ist halt um die 60 Km/h Schluß, reicht aber in 98% der Fälle sag ich mal.


 

Wie kommst du auf 1200 Euro?
Der Fanes Rahmen kostet 1399 Euro, der Pinion Rahmen 2719 Euro.
Unterschied wären demnach 1320 Euro, das Pinion hat aber die komplette Schaltung inkl. Kurbeln, Kette, Ritzel usw. alles dabei!

Wenn man das gegen ne X.0 oder XTR gegenrechnet bleibt da nicht mehr viel Differenz übrig würde ich sagen. 

Auch bei der HS brauchst ja noch ein Schaltwerk, Kassette, Schalthebel, Kette etc. dazu.

Gruß


----------



## Disko90 (27. August 2011)

Stumpjumper68 schrieb:


> Also die Hammerschmidt AM geht richtig geil im Fanes kostet bei Jü 439EUR.
> Pinion wird 1200EUR kosten. Hatte Jü seinerzeit nach der Pinion gefragt war leider noch kein Thema. Mit Pinion sollte die Wollmilchsau dann perfekt sein.
> Mit Hammerschmidt ist halt um die 60 Km/h Schluß, reicht aber in 98% der Fälle sag ich mal.





Was meinst du denn auf wieviel man mit der Hammerschmidt und ner sinnvollen, aber nicht übertrieben "dicken" weiteren Ausstattung (als Super Enduro bzw. leicht Freerider mit absenkbarer Gabel) bei der Fanes ungefähr kommt? Kannst du mal von deinen Erfahrungen mit der Fanes samt Hammerschmidt berichten!? Wie erklärt sich z.B. die "Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung"?

Gruß

ps.: Weiss jemand, was man sich unter der Farbvariante "Alutech Design" vorzustellen hat (Bilder)?!


----------



## der-gute (27. August 2011)

da:

http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Alu....html?XTCsid=f1fdf2b29ae2705f4a73afc6f12bd8ce


----------



## Stumpjumper68 (28. August 2011)

M8184 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 1200 Euro?
> Der Fanes Rahmen kostet 1399 Euro, der Pinion Rahmen 2719 Euro.
> Unterschied wären demnach 1320 Euro, das Pinion hat aber die komplette Schaltung inkl. Kurbeln, Kette, Ritzel usw. alles dabei!
> 
> ...



OK 1320 EUR sorry hatte jetzt nicht auf der Hompage nachgeschaut.

X9 Schaltwerk EUR 47   207g
X9 Kassette EUR 32      314g
PC 971 Kette EUR 16     237g (102 Glieder) Kette brauchst du bei Pi auch
X9 Trigger EUR 36        130g    
Hammerschmidt EUR 439  1.623g
Gesamt EUR 570          2.511g


----------



## Stumpjumper68 (28. August 2011)

Disko90 schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn auf wieviel man mit der Hammerschmidt und ner sinnvollen, aber nicht übertrieben "dicken" weiteren Ausstattung (als Super Enduro bzw. leicht Freerider mit absenkbarer Gabel) bei der Fanes ungefähr kommt? Kannst du mal von deinen Erfahrungen mit der Fanes samt Hammerschmidt berichten!? Wie erklärt sich z.B. die "Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung"?



16 kg sind dann geworden mit X9,Lyrik,Code,Alutech LRS,Reverb,Big Betty,Roco Air.

Da die Fanes ein relativ niedriges Tretlager hat schafft die HS schon nochmal einiges an Platz. Ich hab keinerlei sonderbare Geräusche oder Bewegungen an der HS festgestellt. Die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung kommt nur von der Trittfrequenz wo noch Druck aufs Pedal gebracht werden kann, wenns steil genug is kannst auch schneller rollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Disko90 (28. August 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> da:
> 
> http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Alu....html?XTCsid=f1fdf2b29ae2705f4a73afc6f12bd8ce




Meinte natürlich das "Fanes Design", was laut der AT-Homepage als Sonder-Farboption 119 mehr kostet.....


----------



## der-gute (28. August 2011)

Das is es!


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (28. August 2011)

Disko90 schrieb:


> Meinte natürlich das "Fanes Design", was laut der AT-Homepage als Sonder-Farboption 119 mehr kostet.....


 
ja das ist es und man kann es auch in weiß/rot, blau/grün, gelb/schwarz .....haben oder was du gerne als farbkombi möchtest. nur bei einer bestellung mit den beiden ral farbtönen angeben.


----------



## mockmaster (29. August 2011)

Frage zu einem anderen Thema:

Kann man die Alutech-Bikes auch über einen Händler bestellen (siehe Händlernachweis auf der AT-Homepage)? Wie sind diese Händler über Alutech informiert? Z.B. bei der Auswahl eines passenden Ausfallendes usw.

Habe schon Händler erlebt bei denen 400-Euro-Jobber hochwertige Räder verkaufen aber keine Ahnung von den speziellen Modellen hatten. Bei Händlern die mehrere Marken vertreiben eher wahrscheinlich. Oder ist es besser direkt bei AT zu ordern? Bei einem örtlichen Händler hat man im Zweifelsfall einen direkten Ansprechpartner zwecks Garantie bzw. Kulanzsachen.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Günni65 (4. September 2011)

Für mich der Innovationssieger auf der Eurobike 2011:
Alutech Fanes Pinion!

Und die Fanes zu einer "Familie" auszubauen (AM, CC), auch als 29er, ist eine erfolgsversprechende Idee. Und dann jeweils auch noch mit Pinion - und mein Traumbike ist dabei!

Ich drück alle Daumen, dass das gelingt!
Günter


----------



## bikefun2009 (10. September 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> ja das ist es und man kann es auch in weiß/rot, blau/grün, gelb/schwarz .....haben oder was du gerne als farbkombi möchtest. nur bei einer bestellung mit den beiden ral farbtönen angeben.


Lieber JÜ !
Es wäre ja schön wenn ihr auf euerer HP ne Vorschaufunktion mit den selbst zu wählenden Rahmen ,die Farbe (ral , elox)und den  Designs geben würde ........Der Käufer würde bis zum Klingeln ,an der Haustür ,den PC dann DAUER besabbern können 

Lg Peter


----------



## pisskopp (13. September 2011)

nix, der soll jetzt schweissen, sonst bekomm ich mein stuhl nie!


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. September 2011)

pisskopp schrieb:


> nix, der soll jetzt schweissen, sonst bekomm ich mein stuhl nie!


Na und ...man wird sich doch nochne Ausgabe der PlayToy wünschen dürfen


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. September 2011)

redcht hat der pisskopf, Farbkonfigurator kann man mal machen wenn Zeit ist. Bis dahin einfach die Konfiguratoren von anderen nutzen und sich ein paar Kurven in den Rahmen denken, oder mal photoshop anwerfen. 

Aus eigener Erfahrung: Bilchen geben nichts her, in der Hand siehts dann doch ganz anders aus, und aufgebaut und fahrbar ist der Rahmen echt am Schönsten. 


Hier noch ein paar Hilfen.
http://www.iscape.de/nicolai/index.php
http://www.liteville.de/t/22_46.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (19. September 2011)

Wie wird das Piniongetriebe eigentlich geschaltet?
Mit Drehgriff oder mit Triggern?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. September 2011)

Drehgriff !
geht nur damit


----------



## SlayMe (19. September 2011)

Schade, aber Danke.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Oktober 2011)

So, heut der Parkplatztest.

1. extrem eng aber ebenmäßig gestufte Gänge
2. Extem große Bandbreite (von ewig kurz bis lang war alles dabei)
3. keine rohloffartigen Kaffeemaschinengeräusche
4. schaltet schnell
5. Schaltet NICHT unter Last, kurz Gas weg und fertig.

Ja, ich überprüfe bereits mein Sparschwein...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Oktober 2011)

Stefan, das wollte ich nicht hören !
könntest du nicht schreiben das taugt nichts !
so gefährdest du das Überleben meines Sparschweins !


----------



## mockmaster (2. Oktober 2011)

Wurde beim Pinion-Getriebe nicht angekündigt, dass es sich unter Last schalten lässt?
Oder Irre ich mich da?

Es wurde doch schon ein Nicolai AM mit Pinion-Getriebe getestet!

Gruß - Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (2. Oktober 2011)

Kommt halt drauf an, was man unter Last versteht, vom Fuß aufem Pedal bis Vollast ist da ja alles abgedeckt. Unter Volllast kann man eigentlich keine Schaltung schalten.
Aber man scheint es im Drehgriff zu spüren, was wann geht, Helmchen, kannst du das bestätigen?
http://pinion.eu/discover-pinion/pinion-p1-18/?lang=de

Es wurde auch schonmal ein Rad mit Kettenschaltung getestet.


----------



## mockmaster (2. Oktober 2011)

Ja das ist wohl richtig. Ein wenig Gespür für das Getriebe ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt.
Aber die Hammerschmitt lässt sich auch unter Volllast schalten - zumindest vom Overdrive auf die leichtere Übersetzung.

Kommt darauf an in welche Richtung sich die Gänge unter Last schalten lassen - üblicherweise von den schweren zu den leichten Gängen, damit man am Berg schön weiterdrücken kann. Das wäre sinnvoll. Ist das beim Pinion-Getriebe der Fall?

Gruß - Jürgen


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. Oktober 2011)

mockmaster schrieb:


> Aber die Hammerschmitt lässt sich auch unter Volllast schalten - zumindest vom Overdrive auf die leichtere Übersetzung.



Ja das stimmt, aber da müssen ja auch nur die Planeten zu- oder abgekoppelt werden, das ist in der Komplexizität, Geräuschkulisse oder Reibverlusten, kaum vergleichbar.


----------



## M8184 (2. Oktober 2011)

So Stand es ja anfangs mal auf der Pinion HP:

Auszug aus der Internetseite von Pinion:
18 voll nutzbare Gänge ohne Überschneidungen.
Konstante Gangsprünge mit einer optimalen Abstufung von 11,5 % von Gang zu Gang.
Gesamtübersetzungsverhältnis: 634 %. Das ist einzigartig und übertrifft alle anderen Fahrradschaltungen.
Wartungsfreie Konstruktion. Unempfindlich gegenüber Umwelteinflüssen wie Schmutz, Wasser, Schlamm, Sand, Ästen, ...
Keine abstehenden Schaltungsbauteile. Schluss mit abgerissenen Schaltwerken, verbogenen Kettenrädern und abspringenden Ketten.
Das Getriebe ist extrem kompakt. Gepaart mit einem kleinen Kettenrad ergibt sich eine enorme Bodenfreiheit.
Lage in der Fahrradmitte + leichtes Hinterrad mit nur einem Ritzel = maximale Fahrdynamik. Für vollgefederte Fahrräder bedeutet das ein spontaneres Ansprechen der Federung und mehr Grip.
*Schalten ohne Probleme: Hochschalten unter Last, Herunterschalten unter Teillast, Schalten im Stand.
*In jedem Fahrzustand ist ein Gang eingelegt. Auch während des Schaltens. Leertreten gibt es nicht. Versprochen und patentiert.
Die von uns entwickelte OSG-Zahnrad-Technologie ermöglicht einen besonders hohen Wirkungsgrad des Getriebes. 


Kannst du das so bestätigen?


----------



## Ripgid (2. Oktober 2011)

das gestern von uns beim Parkplatztest gefahrene Pinion-Getriebe war noch aus der Vorserie und durfte daher nicht voll belastet werden.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Oktober 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> das gestern von uns beim Parkplatztest gefahrene Pinion-Getriebe war noch aus der Vorserie und durfte daher nicht voll belastet werden.



Richtig, daher der wenig umfassende Testbericht.
Liebend gern hätte ich da böse Gas gegeben (Testrad hatte auch genau meine Größe...) aber dann hätte mir Jürgen wohl den Pudel auf den Hals gehetzt.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## ArthurBishop (12. Oktober 2011)

wird es das bike auch in diesen farben geben:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pl0q7KWbVhY"]Alutech - novitÃ  2012 - Expobici Padova      - YouTube[/nomedia]

momentan ist ja nur schwarz auf der hp angegeben.


----------



## M8184 (12. Oktober 2011)

ArthurBishop schrieb:


> wird es das bike auch in diesen farben geben:
> 
> Alutech - novitÃ* 2012 - Expobici Padova      - YouTube
> 
> momentan ist ja nur schwarz auf der hp angegeben.


 
Das erste Bike ist Fanes Design 1 und das zweite Bike ist Fanes Design 2.
Die Farbkombinationen sind jeweils frei wählbar!
Das Blaue Bike kurz in der mitte ist Fanes Design 2 Flock.
Schau mal auf der Alutech Homepage beim normalen Fanes Rahmen, da sind die Designs schon gelistet. Diese Designs kannst du alle auch für die Fanes Pinion haben.

Gruß


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. Oktober 2011)

http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Alutech-Rahmen/Alutech-Fanes-Enduro-mit-Pinion-Getriebe::468.html


Ist doch alles frei auswählbar auf der Homepage, sogar die Pinion Eloxalfarbe.


----------



## M8184 (12. Oktober 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Alutech-Rahmen/Alutech-Fanes-Enduro-mit-Pinion-Getriebe::468.html
> 
> 
> Ist doch alles frei auswählbar auf der Homepage, sogar die Pinion Eloxalfarbe.


 
Fanes Design 2 und Fanes Design 2 Flock fehlen beim Pinion momentan noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (12. Oktober 2011)

Ja hast recht, aber dafür mß man eh mal ne eMail mit genaueren Angaben der Farben an Jü schicken.

ich dachte aber eher an diese Aussage.


> momentan ist ja nur schwarz auf der hp angegeben.


----------



## ArthurBishop (12. Oktober 2011)

danke für die info´s. na dann ist ja alles bestens.


----------



## hoschi2007 (12. Oktober 2011)

Kann mal jemand einen kleinen Fahrbericht über das Fanes Pinion schreiben?
Leerweg, Schaltvorgänge, Wirkungsgrad, etc...
Es sollten doch mittlereile ein paar Probe gefahren sein, oder?


----------



## der-gute (12. Oktober 2011)

das Fanes Pinion ist vom Getriebehersteller nur zur Parklatz-Testfahrt freigegeben.
Auch auf den Test-Events...


----------



## mockmaster (13. Oktober 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> das Fanes Pinion ist vom Getriebehersteller nur zur Parklatz-Testfahrt freigegeben.
> Auch auf den Test-Events...



Das klingt aber nicht sehr vertrauenswürdig! Warum lassen die etwas testen, was noch nicht richtig funktioniert bzw. standhält - das Getriebe soll doch ab April ausgeliefert werden


----------



## M8184 (13. Oktober 2011)

mockmaster schrieb:


> Das klingt aber nicht sehr vertrauenswürdig! Warum lassen die etwas testen, was noch nicht richtig funktioniert bzw. standhält - das Getriebe soll doch ab April ausgeliefert werden


 
Die (meisten) Getriebe die im Moment im (Test)Umlauf sind, sind wohl vorserien Modelle die nicht voll belastet werden dürfen.
Ich finde das ganze auch etwas komisch, ich weis ja nicht was die bis April da noch alles ändern wollen 
Oder die vorserien Getriebe würden wohl mehr aushalten, Pinion ist das Risiko aber zu groß das eines doch kaputt geht und es dann schlechte Presse gibt.

Was ich mich auch noch Frage, woher kam das nichtvorserien Getriebe bei dem MTB-News Testbike (Nicolai)?
Das wurde ja wenn man sich das Video so anschaut voll belastet.


Gruß


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. Oktober 2011)

> Oder die vorserien Getriebe würden wohl mehr aushalten, Pinion ist das Risiko aber zu groß das eines doch kaputt geht und es dann schlechte Presse gibt.



Scheint mir der wichtigste Punkt zu sein. Ist auch recht sinnig, bis April ist ja auch noch was Zeit und die Herren wollen halt auf Nummer sicher gehen, sei ihnen zugestanden, halten muße es in der Serie nicht vorher. 

Das der Testbericht von MTB news wurde bei pinion gedreht nicht bei Nicolai, von denen kam nur der Rahmen. Bestang gabs, aber sich nicht ohne Hinweise zum Vorsereientrigger etc.


----------



## lockenschulli (13. Oktober 2011)

der grund warum die nur auf den parkplatz gefahren werden dürfen ist, dass immer noch net die richtigen zahnräder von pinion an alle bereits verbauten pinionbike-protos ausgeliefert wurden...so zumindest die aussagen vom jü in bad grund...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Oktober 2011)

auch in Nicolai war ein Vorserien Getriebe verbaut. Steht IMHO auch so in dem Test
was noch zu ändern wäre ?
z.B. die Härtung der Zahnräder oder sie eben mit der richtigen Legierung fertigen. 
Prototypen werden gerne mit günstigen Materialien gebaut, deren Einzelfertigung ist so auch schon teuer genug. 
Bei den Prototypen geht es ja um die grundsätzliche Funktion und nicht um ein Haltbarkeits oder Standfestigkeitstest. 
Und bevor ein gefühlloser Grobmotoriker den Prototypen malträtiert bis was kaputt geht, gibt der Hersteller eben vor diese zu schonen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mockmaster (13. Oktober 2011)

Aber die haben doch über 4 Jahre getüftelt, eigene Prüfstände dafür entwickelt und auf Haltbarkeit getestet, schaut mal auf die Homepage von Pinion. Da meint man das Getriebe sei für die Ewigkeit gebaut. Die müssen doch jetzt kurz vor der Markteinführung etwas Haltbares zum Testen freigeben können (was sie schon lange genug selber getestet haben)! Das versteh ich nicht ganz.


----------



## ibislover (13. Oktober 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> auch in Nicolai war ein Vorserien Getriebe verbaut. Steht IMHO auch so in dem Test
> was noch zu ändern wäre ?
> z.B. die Härtung der Zahnräder oder sie eben mit der richtigen Legierung fertigen.
> Prototypen werden gerne mit günstigen Materialien gebaut, deren Einzelfertigung ist so auch schon teuer genug.
> ...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Oktober 2011)

mockmaster schrieb:


> Aber die haben doch über 4 Jahre getüftelt, eigene Prüfstände dafür entwickelt und auf Haltbarkeit getestet, schaut mal auf die Homepage von Pinion. Da meint man das Getriebe sei für die Ewigkeit gebaut. Die müssen doch jetzt kurz vor der Markteinführung etwas Haltbares zum Testen freigeben können (was sie schon lange genug selber getestet haben)! Das versteh ich nicht ganz.



es gibt eben Leute die sich auf so etwas setzen und solange rummachen bis es kaputt geht
Bei einem Prototypen der das x-fache der Serienteile kostet, wird man eben vorsichtig und ein seriennahe voll belastbare Prototyp wird noch mal teurer und eher im Prüfstand auf Herz und Nieren geprüft.
Denn geht bei den Tests was kaputt, ist der Tenor in den Foren doch gleich wieder "das taugt nichts". So ein Start-up Unternehmen wie Pinion kann sich das auch nicht wirklich erlauben.
Mich wundert eh, dass Pinion so lange vor Serienauslieferung Getriebe zum testen ausgibt.


----------



## franzam (16. Oktober 2011)

Mach etwas Idiotensicher, es wird sich immer ein noch größerer Idiot finden....


----------



## bastelfreak (16. Oktober 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Mach etwas Idiotensicher, es wird sich immer ein noch größerer Idiot finden....



Idiotensicher gibt es nicht, Idioten sind viel zu kreativ...


----------



## ArthurBishop (16. Oktober 2011)

wird man eigentlich noch was an der kabelverlegung ändern(siehe anhang) bzw optimieren?finde persönlich ist das nicht optimal gelöst ziemliches wirwar sozusagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (16. Oktober 2011)

Was konkret meinst du? DIe Leitungen kann man noch etwas kürzen aber an der Anzahl wird sich nicht viel machen lassen.


----------



## ArthurBishop (16. Oktober 2011)

zb die leitung zur sattelstütze. sieht auf dem bild nicht gut aus. eventuell im rahmen verschwinden lassen. gibt es ja bei einigen modellen das die züge im rahmen verlegt sind.


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. Oktober 2011)

Bisher gibts die Reverb Stealth nur für zwei Rahmen, die die Löcher dafür im Rahmen haben, in puncto Abmontieren und Wartung sind innenverlegte Züge leicht unpraktisch, wenns nur um Ästhetik geht.


----------



## der-gute (16. Oktober 2011)

Die Verlegung der Rever-Leitung ist am Fanes super gelöst finde ich

Nur meine Meinung als Endnutzer...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Oktober 2011)

das Problem mit der Sattelstützen Leitung hat man i.d.R. doch an jedem Bike.
Die RS Stealth ist IMHO 2012 exklusiv nur für 2 Hersteller
Aber von Kindshock kommt auch eine mit innenverlegbarer Leitung. Wobei ich außen verlegt auch servicefreundlicher ansehe und man so für die ein oder andere Gelegenheit die Stütze auch mal schnell weggemacht hat (AlpenX, Bikepark, Fluggepäck, usw..)
Sauber verlegen lässt sich dann auch erst die Leitung wenn diese unten an der Stütze abgeht (was auch nur Kindshock bisher realisiert hat da von Syntace da ja nichts mehr kommen wird). Bei den derzeitigen Lösungen muss man eben immer Platz für den nötige Bogen lassen.


----------



## bikefun2009 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ausserdem käme ja auch noch die KS LEV in Frage(Ok der Preis is etwas sehr überzogen ,aber der Markt macht datt ja  )Was das Leitungs gebaumel auch optisch für Rahmen intresannt macht. Dann brauch man  keine Rev-stealth verbauen


----------



## ollo (17. Oktober 2011)

aber immer schön daran denken das KS das Fahrergewicht auf max 90 Kg beschränkt, falls hier der ein oder andere Kindschock Käufer Richtung 0,1T geht


----------



## Hufi (18. Oktober 2011)

Nun mit ZUgabgang unten gäbe es auch noch die Rase, mit großem Verstellbereich. Und meines Wissens ohne Beschränkung.


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. Oktober 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> aber immer schön daran denken das KS das Fahrergewicht auf max 90 Kg beschränkt, falls hier der ein oder andere Kindschock Käufer Richtung 0,1T geht


Na dolle  Aber Hauptsache Phantasie preise  verlangen


----------



## ArthurBishop (26. Oktober 2011)

wie siehts aus gibt es hier neuigkeiten.waren ja einige test bzw einer.auf der hp gibt es auch nicht viel neues zur fanes pinion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (27. Oktober 2011)

was soll es auch neues geben, die Pinion ist Entwickelt, passenden Rahmen gibt es auch, der Jü schweißt beharrlich an den Enduros, Arbeitet sich die Finger Blutig damit er den Run auf Alutech und Fanes für alle beteiligten gewuppt bekommt und wartet wie die anderen Bikebauer auf Produktion und Lieferung des Getriebes und das wird wohl im Frühjahr 2012 passieren (das ist dann wenn Menschen und Tiere fast täglich übereinander herfallen, natürlich jeder nur innerhalb seiner Gattung.... und man einen Anschiss bekommt weil man über ein Blumenbeet gelaufen ist wo doch eigentlich vor kurzem noch Schnee lag  ), vielleicht auch ein paar Stunden früher........die Zeit bis dahin läßt sich entgegengesetzter Meinung nicht durch "wann kommt es endlich oder wie sieht es aus oder war da nicht mal von xy die Rede, bzw. hat er nicht mal gesagt, verdammt wo ist das Video nur...." verkürzen......keine Alternativen möglich, Aus sitzen und abwarten......Kanzlermäßig halt


----------



## zingel (21. November 2011)

ja, jetzt heisst's warten bis zur Auslieferung der Getriebe


----------



## Hufi (22. November 2011)

Bist Du einer derer, die vorab bestellt haben?!? Wenn ja Hut ab. Aber mich fixt das Radl auch an.


----------



## zingel (22. November 2011)

ja, bin ich. 
Bin extra zur Eurobike gereist zum Pinion Probefahren und Alutechs anschauen. 

Beides hat überzeugt!


----------



## Jocki (23. November 2011)

Auf den Aufbau bin ich gespannt. Steckst Du da dann auch so nen Aufwand rein wie in deinen Titanhobel?

- ich hab auch für April bestellt


----------



## zingel (23. November 2011)

ne, da muss ich weniger Arbeit reinstecken bis es für mich perfekt ist.
derJü und Pinion liefern ja schon das halbe Bike in Perfektion.

Das Pinion Getriebe mach ich dann erst auf, wenn die Garantie
abgelaufen ist und alles bei allen Nutzern rund läuft, dann könnte etwas Leichtbau nicht schaden 
wenn ich da Prozentual gleich viel rausholen könnte wie bei der Rohloff, wären's 350g.

aber eben, erstmal warten und dann fahren.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. November 2011)

Info bezüglich Fanes Pinion bei Facebook


> *Alutech Bikes Germany
> Thema  Fanes Pinion: wir haben bei Pinion eine größere menge an getrieben  bestellt so das ihr noch die möglichkeit habt alutech bikes mit dem  getriebe bei uns zu bestellen. der hintergrund ist der das pinion nur  einmal im jahr die getriebe bauen wird und wenn unsere getriebe alle  verkauft sind haben wir erst im nächsten jahr wieder die möglichkeit  welche zu bekommen. der erste termin der auslieferungen ist anfang  april, die sind nun auch schon verkauft, die nächsten werden dann zu  anfang juli montiert, hierfür könnt ihr noch gerne rahmen bei uns  bestellen. ride on*


----------



## M8184 (23. November 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> ne, da muss ich weniger Arbeit reinstecken bis es für mich perfekt ist.
> derJü und Pinion liefern ja schon das halbe Bike in Perfektion.
> 
> Das Pinion Getriebe mach ich dann erst auf, wenn die Garantie
> ...


 

Da wäre ja die Frage ob man das gesamte innenleben aus Titan machen könnte, da würdest dann sicher mehr als 350 gramm sparen denke ich. Aber was das kosten würde, auweia


----------



## der-gute (23. November 2011)

dreihunderfuffziggramm

boah...sofort machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (23. November 2011)

M8184 schrieb:


> Da wäre ja die Frage ob man das gesamte innenleben aus Titan machen könnte



Titan ist für Zahnräder nicht geeignet und die Aufhängung dürfte 
schon jetzt aus Alu sein. Ich würde höchstens die bestehenden Teile
optimieren. Bei der Rohloff gab's so 13% Gewichtsreduktion.

bei den 2.7kg der Pinion wären das halt die 350g.
aber nur, wenn sie wie die Rohloff mit schweren 
Standardzahnrädern aufgebaut ist.

Da dabei die Garantie flöten geht, werd ich's aber vorerst nicht angehen.


----------



## liquidnight (7. Dezember 2011)

Moin,  ich interessiere mich nun auch für ein Alutech Fanes Pinion. Kann man das auch mit 2.5er Reifen hinten fahren ? Wenn nein, kann man den Rahmen für die Breite sonderanfertigen bzw. modifizieren lassen ?

Ich denke halt, auf meinem (ehemaligen) 14cm-fully hatte ich schon 2.4er drauf, da darf es beim 18cm-Fully schon ein Zehntel mehr sein ...


----------



## der-gute (8. Dezember 2011)

in meinem Fanes Enduro dreht sich ein Maxxis Minion DHR 2.5


----------



## 100 Oktan (7. April 2012)

Hat schon jemand sein Fanes Pinion bekommen? Die Auslieferung war doch mal für 01.04.12 geplant. Sind tatsächlich die ersten Bikes ausgeliefert worden oder hat sich der Liefertermin verschoben?


----------



## M8184 (7. April 2012)

Der Liefertermin verschiebt sich leider, allerdings kann Alutech nix dafür.

Hier der Originaltext:

Lieber Alutech Fanes Enduro Pinion Kunde,

leider wird sich der Liefertermin der Fanes Pinion um 4 bis 6 Wochen verschieben, so dass wir erst Ende Mai/Mitte Juni 2012 mit den ersten Auslieferungen beginnen können.
Dieser Umstand tut uns sehr leid. 
Diese Verzögerung kam dadurch zustande, dass die Firma Pinion und ein Rohrzulieferer ihre Termine nicht halten konnten. 
Alles Schlechte hat aber auch etwas Gutes, so können wir alle Kunden schon mit einem Modell 2013 beliefern.


----------



## 100 Oktan (7. April 2012)

Naja, 4 bis 6 Wochen sind ja gar nicht so schlimm, wenn es dabei bleibt.

Aber lieber ein ausgereiftes Produkt, als ständig Probleme mit Kinderkrankheiten.

Gruß
100 Oktan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (7. April 2012)

100 Oktan schrieb:


> Naja, 4 bis 6 Wochen sind ja gar nicht so schlimm, wenn es dabei bleibt.
> 
> Aber lieber ein ausgereiftes Produkt, als ständig Probleme mit Kinderkrankheiten.
> 
> ...


 
Genau so seh ich das auch 
Und im Prinzip musste man auch damit rechnen 

Ich Antworte dir hier gleich mal auf deine Frage im "Pinion AM" Thread 

Ich hab ne DT240s Singlespeed bei meinen LRS. Die gibts allerdings nicht mit Steckachse, AS hat mir die Freundlicherweise aber auf 135x12 umgerüstet. Laut AS musste dazu jedoch die Achse bearbeitet werden, nur durch Endkappentausch ist es nicht möglich.


----------



## hoschi2007 (7. April 2012)

Haben die die DT240s Singlespeed aufgebohrt?


----------



## M8184 (8. April 2012)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> Haben die die DT240s Singlespeed aufgebohrt?


 
Ich habe nicht genau nachgefragt was gemacht wurde, aber es sieht so aus als ob sie genau das gemacht haben 
Denn die Innenseite der Achse ist nicht mehr Schwarz sondern Blank


----------



## Dutshlander (15. April 2012)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> Haben die die DT240s Singlespeed aufgebohrt?


Mit Bohren ist da nix, geht nur mit eine Reibahle bzw Räumer.

Als Reibahle (auch Räumahle oder Räumer) bezeichnet man ein Werkzeug das zur Feinbearbeitung (vor allem in Metallteilen) durch Reiben verwendet wird. Verbessert werden sowohl die Oberflächengüte als auch die Form- und Maßgenauigkeit.


----------



## undetaker (16. April 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Mit Bohren ist da nix, geht nur mit eine Reibahle bzw Räumer.
> 
> Als Reibahle (auch Räumahle oder Räumer) bezeichnet man ein Werkzeug das zur Feinbearbeitung (vor allem in Metallteilen) durch Reiben verwendet wird. Verbessert werden sowohl die Oberflächengüte als auch die Form- und Maßgenauigkeit.



...nix für ungut Kollege aber Räumen verwendet man wenn man aus nem runden Loch ein eckiges machen möchte.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Räumen

Feinstbearbeitung
Reiben mit Reibahle
Hohnen mit speziellem Hohnwerkzeug 
Rollieren auch mit speziellem Werkzeug
...geht alles nur bei relativ weichem Material
Wenn hart dann Schleifen

Gruß Legi


----------



## Die_Allianz (16. April 2012)

Back to topic: wird das noch was mit den getrieben oder gibts längere Verzögerungen? 

Für mich sind Internetauftritte bei denen unter News seit Monaten oder Jahren kein Update mehr steht so ziemlich das schlechteste Aushängeschild was man sich antun kann. Natürlich meine ich hier die Pinion-HP.


----------



## M8184 (17. April 2012)

Die_Allianz schrieb:


> Back to topic: wird das noch was mit den getrieben oder gibts längere Verzögerungen?
> 
> Für mich sind Internetauftritte bei denen unter News seit Monaten oder Jahren kein Update mehr steht so ziemlich das schlechteste Aushängeschild was man sich antun kann. Natürlich meine ich hier die Pinion-HP.


 
Schau dir mal Post 194 an.......

Der Internetauftritt ist echt mist, vor allem kann ich gar nicht auf die Seite gehen weil dann ein Skriptfehler kommt den ich nicht Wegklicken kann


----------



## RedSKull (17. April 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Mit Bohren ist da nix, geht nur mit eine Reibahle bzw Räumer.
> 
> Als Reibahle (auch Räumahle oder Räumer) bezeichnet man ein Werkzeug das zur Feinbearbeitung (vor allem in Metallteilen) durch Reiben verwendet wird. Verbessert werden sowohl die Oberflächengüte als auch die Form- und Maßgenauigkeit.



Um auf 12mm zu reiben, musst du aber auch erstmal auf knapp über 11,5mm auf*bohren*.


----------



## hoschi2007 (17. April 2012)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Dutshlander Beitrag anzeigen
> Mit Bohren ist da nix, geht nur mit eine Reibahle bzw Räumer.
> 
> ...



Da haben wir´s: Also doch aufgebohrt!


----------



## M8184 (17. April 2012)

Spielt es denn eine Rolle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschi2007 (17. April 2012)

Ne


----------



## wuselbi (4. Mai 2012)

Pinion hat Lieferverzug!!! Hier die Info aus dem Nicolai forum:

"Hallo Leute,
Wir alle haben hart gearbeitet, damit die Auslieferung der mit Pinion ausgestatteten Rahmen pünktlich erfolgen wird.
Innerhalb der Firma Nicolai haben wir alles dafür getan, daß die Rahmen rechtzeitig fertig werden.
Dieses ist uns auch gelungen. (siehe Foto im Anhang)

Leider haben wir eine schlechte Nachricht von Fa. Pinion bekommen.
Ein wichtiger Zulieferer von Pinion kann seinen Liefertermin nicht halten.
Somit verzögert sich die Auslieferung der Getriebe an die Nicolai GmbH voraussichtlich bis Ende Juli/ Mitte August 2012.
Dieses bedeutet eine voraussichtliche Auslieferung der Rahmen inklusive Getriebe Mitte August."

Bin mal auf Jürgens Ankündigung gespannt....


----------



## Die_Allianz (4. Mai 2012)

ohje... schon die zweite Verschiebung. Die Verschwiegenheit auf der Pinion-eigenen Homepage hab ich ja schon im anderen Thread als schlechtes Zeichen gedeutet


----------



## wuselbi (5. Mai 2012)

Auf der Homepage gibt es ein offizielles Statement....


----------



## M8184 (5. Mai 2012)

So langsam regts mich echt ein bisserl auf....


----------



## böser_wolf (5. Mai 2012)

mich hätts gewundert wenns pünktlich geklappt hätte



ende juli anfang august   
schau mer mal


----------



## AM35 (23. Mai 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Rahmen ohne Getriebe.


 
Daraus ein Trekkingbike bauen. Das wäre das Überding !


----------



## bikefun2009 (23. Mai 2012)

nich das pinion insolvenz geht


----------



## RolfK (6. Juni 2012)

Ein bisschen Lesestoff:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Pinion-Gearbox-First-Ride.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido9178 (8. Juni 2012)

hallo,

so gestern Rahmen mit Getriebe bestellt 

Hoffe die Entscheidung war richtig, trotz Lieferverzug von Pinion 

Gruß guido


----------



## User85319 (8. Juni 2012)

Ich bin auch soooo kurz davor zu wechseln


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. Juni 2012)

Nicolai überlegt wohl schon, "Pinion-Platzhalter" zu bauen, in die man einfach ein normales Tretlager einschrauben kann, bis Pinion liefert...


----------



## DocB (8. Juni 2012)

Jetzt bleibt mal locker, gut Ding will Weile haben. Ich bleibe bei meiner Pinion-Entscheidung. Wird aber erst im Herbst aktuell...


----------



## goflo (8. Juni 2012)

Ich warte auch nur die ersten Testberichte der Leute hier ab...und wenn das Ding nicht total floppt, dann....   
Und lieber etwas Verzug und dann gescheit, als ein Bananenprodukt.


----------



## downhillsau (8. Juni 2012)

Ich sehe das auch so, dass ich lieber etwas länger warte und dafür hoffentlich belohnt werde. Bin schon total gespannt drauf, wie sich die Fanes fährt und vor allem,wie laut sie aufm trail ist. 
Was mir nur Kopfschmerzen bereitet, ist die Frage welche Hinterradnabe? Es wurde ja schon diskutiert, aber es gibt keine 12x135 mit akzeptablen Gewicht. Jü meinte, dass die Twinworks singlespeed Naben wohl erst später kommen. Na mal schauen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liquidnight (9. Juni 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Es wurde ja schon diskutiert, aber es gibt keine 12x135 mit akzeptablen Gewicht. Jü meinte, dass die Twinworks singlespeed Naben wohl erst später kommen. Na mal schauen..



Was ist für Dich das Argument 12x135 zu wählen und nicht 12x142 ?
Ich suche auch nach einer Hinterradnabe und bin noch sehr unschlüssig.


----------



## guido9178 (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo und einen guten Morgen,
habe gestern die Info bekommen, das die Pinion-getriebe eine Verzögerung haben und erst Ende August ausgeliefert werden


----------



## Die_Allianz (9. Juni 2012)

guido9178 schrieb:


> Hallo und einen guten Morgen,
> habe gestern die Info bekommen, das die Pinion-getriebe eine Verzögerung haben und erst Ende August ausgeliefert werden



ja ist schon eine Weile hier bekannt. Kein Problem entweder Preis runterhandeln oder stornieren.


----------



## ollo (9. Juni 2012)

Preis runter handeln  warum, gab es einen fest zugesagten Liefertermin  der nicht eingehalten wird und das Rechtfertigt ......... also manchmal


----------



## Die_Allianz (9. Juni 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Preis runter handeln  warum, gab es einen fest zugesagten Liefertermin  der nicht eingehalten wird und das Rechtfertigt ......... also manchmal


ich hoffe doch schon! Wenn ich einer Firma ein paar tausend Euro in den Rachen werfe würde ich als Kunde schon ganz gern wissen wann ich den Gegenwert dafür bekomme. Wer das eher als Spende mit ungewisser Gegenleistung sieht dem kann ich gerne meine Kontoverbindung per PN zukommen lassen.... also manchmal


----------



## ollo (9. Juni 2012)

gab es nun einen Fixen Liefertermin ja oder Nein ?? Wenn nicht, gibt es auch keine Basis für "Preisdrückerei" ................ vom Geld in den Rachen schmeißen und von Spenden war auch nicht die Rede


----------



## downhillsau (9. Juni 2012)

liquidnight schrieb:


> Was ist für Dich das Argument 12x135 zu wählen und nicht 12x142 ?
> Ich suche auch nach einer Hinterradnabe und bin noch sehr unschlüssig.



12x142 würde ich natürlich auch nehmen, wenns da ne passende Nabe gibt. Aber wegen der Kettenlinie braucht man es nicht und so viel Steifigkeit bringts dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## BayWa Biker (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

hab jetzt schon die ganze Zeit begeistert hier mitgelesen, fahre momentan noch ein Nicolai mit Rohloff und möchte auch in Zukunft nichts anderes als Getriebeschaltung fahren. 
Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir nächstes Jahr ein neues Bike zu kaufen. Wenn Sie funktioniert mit Pinion, bin aber noch am überlegen, ob Nicolai oder Fanes Enduro oder AM. 
Ist hier im Forum jemand, der dieses Jahr ein Pinion Fanes am besten in L im Süddeutschen Raum geliefert bekommt und mich eine kleine Proberunde fahren läßt?
Komme aus der Ecke von Regensburg, und würde mich über eine kleine Probefahrt, auch gerne auf einem normalen Fanes sehr freuen.

was mich zum Thema Pinion noch interessiert, gibt es da ein minimales Übersetzungsverhältnis so wie bei der Rohloff, oder ist es da einem selber überlassen welche Ritzelkombi man fährt?


Greetz BayWa


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. Juni 2012)

Die_Allianz schrieb:


> ich hoffe doch schon! Wenn ich einer Firma ein paar tausend Euro in den Rachen werfe würde ich als Kunde schon ganz gern wissen* wann ich den Gegenwert* dafür bekomme. Wer das eher als *Spende mit ungewisser Gegenleistung* sieht dem kann ich gerne meine Kontoverbindung per PN zukommen lassen.... also manchmal



Du weißt warum sich das Rad verspätet, du weißt wann es kommt. Und fürs Geld kommt auch ein Fahrrad.

Alutech kann auch nix für die Verspätung, wenn der Verzug nicht passt muss mans halt abbestellen und ein anderer freut sich.

Warum hier Unruhe stiften? Soll der JÜ zum Kunden nach Hause kommen, und nen Präsentkorb mitbringen plus nen 50% Gutschein? 

So nen Quark was du hier zamtippst, faules Frühstücksei gehabt?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juni 2012)

Lasst es uns mal sachlich bleiben. Meckerei, egal in welche Richtung, hilft niemandem und versaut nur den hier sonst sehr gepflegten Ton.

Fakt ist, dass die Fanes kein Bike von der Stange ist (wie Radon, Canyon, YT etc.). Damit ist die Fanes auch im Bestellvorgang nicht mit normalen Versender-Bikes gleichzustellen. Der Jü braucht eine Anzahlung, damit er nicht Spass-Bestellungen annimmt und letztlich auf den individuell gefertigten Rahmen/Bikes sitzen bleibt. Das ist ganz normal. Wer das nicht akzeptieren kann, für den bleibt nur die Stange. Ich musste jedenfalls nicht lange überlegen.

Persönlich übel ist, wenn sich die Lieferung stark verzögert. Sei es durch verspätet gelieferte Rahmen (wie bei YT) oder das Pinion-Getriebe. Bei letzterem handelt es sich aber um die erste Auflage. Nur wenige Menschen wissen, wie das Ding an sich funktioniert, welche Kinderkrankheiten es hat und wann es tatsächlich serienreif sein wird. Es hilft auch wiederum niemandem, wenn der ursprünglich versprochene Liefertermin zwar eingehalten wird, die Kurbel aber noch Macken ohne Ende hat. Dann wäre Pinion nur eine kurze Episode gewesen. Wer sich also auf das Abenteuer eines so neuen Produkts einlässt, der sollte auch mit Lieferverzögerungen leben können....auch wenn Geduld schwer fällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (11. Juni 2012)

BayWa Biker schrieb:


> was mich zum Thema Pinion noch interessiert, gibt es da ein minimales Übersetzungsverhältnis so wie bei der Rohloff, oder ist es da einem selber überlassen welche Ritzelkombi man fährt?


Afaik ist es Dir selbst überlassen welche Ritzel Kombination Du fähst.
Am Eingangsdrehmoment ändert sich dadurch ja nix mehr,
das wird ja einzig durch Kurbellänge und Muskelschmalz vorgegeben 
(Im Gegensatz zu ner Rohloff...)


----------



## VoikaZ (12. Juni 2012)

BayWa Biker schrieb:


> Komme aus der Ecke von Regensburg, und würde mich über eine kleine Probefahrt, auch gerne auf einem normalen Fanes sehr freuen.


Hi,

Ich komm auch ausm Raum Regensburg und hab ne Fanes in L mit M-Sitzrohr. Proberollen is kein Problem, können gern mal was ausmachen 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## guido9178 (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo

ich weiß jeder Geschmack ist unterschiedlich, aber ich frage einfach mal so jetzt in dir Runde was ihr davon haltet.
Habe mir ja ein Fanes Enduro Pinion bestellt.  überlege noch ob ich die farbe Mattschwarz änder in  die ral-Farbe 6027  Mintgrün.   kenner wissen, das ist die Farbe vom Rennradbauer Bianchi aus den 90.  
Laufräder habe ich zur Zeit  Spank  Spike 35   in chrom und da würde sich ja die Farbe gut ergänzen.

Was meint Ihr, oder ist das ganze zu kitschig 

Gruß guido


----------



## hasardeur (12. Juni 2012)

Ich denke, dass diese Farbe nur mit den passenden Decals wirkt. Ohne ist es einfach zu blakig und wirkt eher wie der Grundanstrich einer Drehmaschine.


----------



## guido9178 (12. Juni 2012)

hallo,
denke mal schon das die Decals (Schriftzug)  auch in der entsprechenden farbe von früher nehmen sollte  also dieses Dunkelblau.
Daheim hängt ja das alte rennrad in der Küche, da kann ich ja mal ein Foto machen.
Ich finde halt, die Farbe hat was.    Schwarz matt hat halt jeder


----------



## Piefke (12. Juni 2012)

guido9178 schrieb:


> Ich finde halt, die Farbe hat was.    Schwarz matt hat halt jeder


Schwarz ist wirklich langweilig
Wie wäre es mit RAl 6005 (British racing green) und dann weiße Decals, Felgen...


----------



## Pilatus (12. Juni 2012)

guido9178 schrieb:


> die ral-Farbe 6027  Mintgrün.   kenner wissen, das ist die Farbe vom Rennradbauer Bianchi aus den 90.



Leider nicht ganz!
hab meinen Downhiller in RAL6027 bestellt und mit einem Flite in Celeste gekreuzt. Der Flite ist leider ein gutes Stück satter im Grün.


----------



## zec (12. Juni 2012)

Das Mintgrün finde ich ziemlich cool. Evtl. gekoppelt mit dem geflockten Fanes-Design in schwarz oder weiß? Oder aber das Geflockte in Orange - so alá "Gulf-Racing"; wobei die ja eher ein Himmelblau gehabt haben ...


----------



## Vagant (26. Juni 2012)

Ahoi,
Gruß an alle, die schonmal  PINION pobefahren konnten.
Wie kann ich mir die erwähnten großen Gang-Abstände beim Drehgriff vorstellen ?
Schaltet man bei gleicher Drehung etwa halb soviele Gänge, wie bei der Rohloff ?
     - falls das schon irgendwo breit beschrieben wurde nehme ich Hinweise und Anranzer gern entgegen.

Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (29. Juni 2012)

Vagant schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> Gruß an alle, die schonmal  PINION pobefahren konnten.
> Wie kann ich mir die erwähnten großen Gang-Abstände beim Drehgriff vorstellen ?
> Schaltet man bei gleicher Drehung etwa halb soviele Gänge, wie bei der Rohloff ?
> ...



Ich bin zwar noch keine Rolof gefahren aber mir sind große "Gangabstände" nicht aufgefallen?! Aber das war ja auch nur der Prototyp.


----------



## wuselbi (29. Juni 2012)

Mein Freund und ich haben das Helius AM Pionion probegefahren und es hat super funktioniert. Intuitiv, klare Rastung. Er hat an seinem Helius AM eine Rohloff verbaut und war vom Schalten bei der Pinion begeistert.


----------



## Prometheus2018 (29. Juni 2012)

Habe die Pinion Schaltung auch am Nicolai probegefahren, war von der Schaltperformance was den Antritt und das Schalten unter Vollast beeindruckt.
Das ging gut ab.
Was ich noch nicht richtig beurteilen kann ist das runterschalten.
Habe hier mit einem dreh 4-5 gänge denk ich geschaltet führte zu einem leichten hakeln und Geräuschen. Müsste ich aber nochmal nachempfinden um dies zu bestätigen.
Fest steht das man beim runterschalten den Druck vom Pedal nehmen muss wie auch bei der Kettenschaltung und ein leichtes Schaltgeräusch entsteht.
 Beim raufschalten konnte man in eins durchtreten und es gab nicht wirklich wahrnehmbare Geräusche.

Alles in allem bin sehr gespannt auf die ersten User Berichte zu dem Thema.
Ich liebäugele damit mir dies Getriebe am Fanes zuzulegen, möchte aber wie gesagt erst die ersten Erfahrungen abwarten.
Mit Vorführbikes ist das so eine Sache... die Serie kann dann schon anders aussehen...
Ds gibts dann keine Möglichkeit nachzuarbeiten...
MfG


----------



## Vagant (29. Juni 2012)

bin sehr gespannt auf die ersten User Berichte zu dem Thema.
Ich liebäugele damit mir dies Getriebe am Fanes zuzulegen, möchte aber wie gesagt erst die ersten Erfahrungen abwarten.
...
genau so sehe ich´s auch;
wenn ich auch lieber heute als morgen eine Fanes ordern würde.
Jedenfalls entnehme ich Euren Beiträgen, daß das Schalten sich nicht gravierend von selbem per Rohloff-Drehgriff unterscheidet.

Danke für die Tips .

...und frohes Abwarten - auf die ersten Berichte aus der Serie !


----------



## downhillsau (30. Juni 2012)

Vagant schrieb:


> bin sehr gespannt auf die ersten User Berichte zu dem Thema.
> Ich liebäugele damit mir dies Getriebe am Fanes zuzulegen, möchte aber wie gesagt erst die ersten Erfahrungen abwarten.
> ...
> genau so sehe ich´s auch;
> ...



Ich versuche schon gar nicht mehr drüber nachzudenken, wann das Dingens endlich kommt. Geh lieber mit meinem Ransom biken und denke immer bei Schaltungsproblemen..hat ja hoffentlich bald ein Ende
Wenn die Pinion dann mal kommen, stehen sicher bei herbstlichen Wetter die ersten Härtetests an. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Vagant (30. Juni 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Ich versuche schon gar nicht mehr drüber nachzudenken, wann das Dingens endlich kommt. Geh lieber mit meinem Ransom biken und denke immer bei Schaltungsproblemen..hat ja hoffentlich bald ein Ende
> Wenn die Pinion dann mal kommen, stehen sicher bei herbstlichen Wetter die ersten Härtetests an. Ich bin gespannt.




das isses ja gerade! : Herbst und Winter machen aus der KS nen Pflegefall.
Das hab ich seit sechs Jahren überwunden : an allen Rädern Rohloff - ABER am Fully arbeitet der Hinterbau damit eher träge.  
Also gut ; dann fahr ich noch bis ins nächste Jahr so weiter....aber ich erwarte gespannt Eure Praxiserfahrung mit Fanes- oder Helius-Pinion AM!

Bleibt wacker !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## undetaker (8. August 2012)

...bei Nicolai sind die ersten Getriebe eingetroffen, wie sieht es denn bei Alutech aus?
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....43x403/217716_506474162712058_564617301_n.jpg

Gruß Legi


----------



## wuselbi (8. August 2012)

Schwarze Getriebe sind auf dem Weg, rote werden in KW33 produziert, Bikes werden frühestens nach der Eurobike ausgeliefert. Vom Jü soll ein Statement kommen....


----------



## M8184 (8. August 2012)

wuselbi schrieb:


> Schwarze Getriebe sind auf dem Weg, rote werden in KW33 produziert, Bikes werden frühestens nach der Eurobike ausgeliefert. Vom Jü soll ein Statement kommen....


 

Wieso erst nach der Eurobike wenn die Getriebe jetzt geliefert werden?
Es war doch jetzt 1 Jahr Zeit die Bikes fertig zu stellen, d.h. eigentlich muss man jetzt nur noch Getriebe anschrauben und fertig.

Ich versteh das nicht, naja man darf gespannt sein........


----------



## liquidnight (9. August 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Es war doch jetzt 1 Jahr Zeit die Bikes fertig zu stellen, d.h. eigentlich muss man jetzt nur noch Getriebe anschrauben und fertig.



Ich denke mal dass die Serienintegration bei den Radmanufakturen etwas länger braucht - vor allem beim Start der Serie.  Die Meldung freut mich aber  !!


----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2012)

welche hinterradnabe würdet ihr empfellen. beim alutech fanes pinion enduro und welches achinlay. es soll aber ein schneller hinterradausbau noch möglich sein wenns geht ohne werkzeug und auch noch stabiel genug für einen


----------



## ArthurBishop (9. August 2012)

update fanes pinion


http://alutech-cycles.com/cms/fanes-pinion-update/


----------



## M8184 (9. August 2012)

Ich finds ne frechheit das der Rahmen den ich vor einem Jahr bestellt habe jetzt grade beim Lackieren ist, und ich ihn deswegen nochmal 4 Wochen (wenns gut läuft) später bekomme.

Was wäre denn bitte gewesen wenn Pinion pünktlich am 1. April geliefert hätte? Hätte man dann auch noch warten müssen bis mitte September?
Und kommt mit jetzt nicht mit V3, V3 gibt es ebenfalls lange genug das man die Rahmen hätte bis jetzt fertig stellen können.

Mitte September ist dann der Urlaub eben komplett rum, und das gute Wetter ebenfalls. Naja wie gesagt, ich bin echt sauer.

Bin ja mal gespannt was ich noch alles ertragen muss bis ich endlich mein Bike hab. Und eins ist sicher, das wird dann ganz genau angeschaut.


----------



## hasardeur (9. August 2012)

Weshalb sollten denn die Rahmen vorher beschichtet oder gar fertig gestellt werden? Damit sie dann farbig und montagebereit auf die Pinion-Getriebe warten? Alutech hat eben in der Zwischenzeit andere Bikes fertiggestellt, für die alle Teile komplett vorhanden waren.
Ich verstehe Deinen Frust, aber jede andere Vorgehensweise wäre nicht sinnvoll. Vielleicht fanden es einige Kunden sogar gut, dass sie bis jetzt noch Details, wie die Farbe ändern konnten, nachdem sich gerade hier die Galerie mit wirklich schönen Exemplaren füllt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. August 2012)

ja klar, Alutech lackiert dir den/deinen Rahmen bereits Wochen im Voraus und du stornierst dann kurz vorher deinen Auftrag weil du die Warterei satt hast und AT bleibt auf einem Rahmen sitzen den sie dann in der Farbe dann erst einmal wieder an den Mann bringen müssen....
Schon mal überlegt was für eine finanzielle Belastung das jetzt schon für so einen Kleinbetrieb wie Alutech ist ?
Da würde ich auch jede weitere Ausgabe vermeiden bis endlich lieferbare Produkte da sind oder meinst du der Lackierer wartet mit seiner Rechnung bis alle zufrieden grinsend auf ihren Böcken sitzen ? 
Du hättest ja jederzeit vom Kauf zurücktreten können. 
Dummerweise hättest du auch woanders kein Bike mit Pinion bekommen.
Denn die enorme Verzögerung ging nunmal von Pinion bzw. deren Zulieferer aus.
Letztendlich ist Alutech zu klein um an jeder Ecke für jeden Extrawunsch eines jeden Hansels in Vorleistung zu gehen, die Käufer eines normalen Fanes, CT, Keiler, usw. wollen auch bedient werden.


----------



## M8184 (9. August 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ja klar, Alutech lackiert dir den/deinen Rahmen bereits Wochen im Voraus und du stornierst dann kurz vorher deinen Auftrag weil du die Warterei satt hast und AT bleibt auf einem Rahmen sitzen den sie dann in der Farbe dann erst einmal wieder an den Mann bringen müssen....
> Schon mal überlegt was für eine finanzielle Belastung das jetzt schon für so einen Kleinbetrieb wie Alutech ist ?
> Da würde ich auch jede weitere Ausgabe vermeiden bis endlich lieferbare Produkte da sind oder meinst du der Lackierer wartet mit seiner Rechnung bis alle zufrieden grinsend auf ihren Böcken sitzen ?
> Du hättest ja jederzeit vom Kauf zurücktreten können.
> ...


 

Dein Argument zieht nicht, denn ich habe vor fast einem Jahr 1500 Euro an AT gezahlt. Ich hätte auch 100% dort schon überwiesen, wenn ich nur mein Bike dann bekommen hätte wenn Pinion endlich zu pötte kommt, und nicht erst 4 Wochen später. Oder denkt du AT kostet ein Rahmen mehr als 1500 Euro??
AT dürfte von jedem Pinion Kunden ca. diesen Betrag schon seit längerem haben, gibt schön Zinsen so 20000 Euro. Hast du dir das vielleicht mal überlegt?
Abgesehen davon bin ich mit AT einen rechtskräftigen Kaufvertrag eingegangen den ich nicht so ohne weiteres kündigen kann.

Und zu Hasardeur, normalerweise wären die Getriebe Anfang April gekommen. Kurz vorher hat Pinion das jedoch gecancelt, wenn deine Logik funktionieren würde hätte AT schon 3 Monate vor allen anderen wissen müssen das die Getriebe nicht rechtzeitig ankommen. Denn am 1. April war wohl kein einziger Rahmen auch nur geschweisst, denn sonst wären sie jetzt ja nicht erst beim Lackierer.

Im Endeffekt ist es ja auch egal, ich bin nur enttäuscht das AT so schlecht vorbereitet ist, es geht ja schliesslich auch nicht um 200 Rahmen, sondern vielleicht um 10, viel größer wird die erste Pinion Lieferung ja nicht gewesen sein.


Edit: Paar Kommas sollte man doch setzen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (9. August 2012)

allein das Getriebe kostet um die 1500 und die wird Pinion AT schon bei der Order in Rechnung gestellt haben. Nicht nur Pinion war in Verzug sondern auch der Rohrsatzhersteller und der Carbon Mensch, in Summe ist der Zeitplan also an mehreren Beteiligten gescheitert, nur eben nicht an AT ..... ich weiß nicht nur zufällig das es mehr als 10 Stück sind und das der ganze Verzug den Jü selbst ankotzt ...... und da sitzt auch kein Jürgen in Ascheffel und reibt sich die Hände weil er Angeblich xy % Zinsen auf Deine 1500 bekommt 




aber ein Positives hat Deine kleine Explosion hier schon....... endlich weiß ich wie das Wetter ab Mitte September wird, nämlich schlechter ...... ich geh dann schon mal Sonne buchen


----------



## klausklein (9. August 2012)

es ist aber echt zum Kotzen und immer sind nur die anderen 
*Schuld *


----------



## M8184 (9. August 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ...... und da sitzt auch kein Jürgen in Ascheffel und reibt sich die Hände weil er Angeblich xy % Zinsen auf Deine 1500 bekommt


 

Das hat auch niemand behauptet  

Am Carbonmensch kanns nicht so recht gelegen haben, denn mein Bike kommt trotz der ganzen Verzögerung immernoch ohne Carbon.
Von den Rohrsätzen weis ich bisher mal nix, bei der offiziellen Meldung gings ja um die Taiwan Rahmen vom V3.
Das man als Firma per Vorkasse was bezahlen muss ist mir auch neu, normalerweis läuft sowas auf Rechnung. Und die bekommt man bekannterweise erst nach der Lieferung.

Sollte das alles so sein wie du sagst dann wäre es (mal wieder) eine relativ schlechte Kommunikation seitens AT, denn das die Bikes frühestens nach der EB kommen weis man bei AT garantiert nicht erst seit heute. Sondern schon minimum seit einem Monat. Und je früher man die Verzögerung mitbekommt desto besser. Und du wirst es nicht glauben ich habe den Jü sogar gefragt wie es denn so aussieht. Mehr als ausflüchte gabs da leider nicht 

Naja mir ist das jetzt (wieder mal) wurst, nach ner Biketour gehts einem direkt wieder besser. Aber ich hoffe nach wie vor das dann an meinem Bike auch alles so ist wie ich es bestellt hab. Wenn es schon so lange dauert.

Wie heisst es immer, gut Ding will Weile haben -> aber gut muss es erstmal werden.


----------



## Die_Allianz (9. August 2012)

Man das ist echt der Hammer hier! Die Leute behaupten allen ernstes die verprellten Kunden sein die Bösen und die arme firma (die scheinbar auch noch per Vorkasse abrechnet, WTF?) kann für gar nix was. Wahnsinn. Wenn ich mir nun ein Auto kaufe soll ICH mir dann Gedanken machen ob die 2500 Zulieferer ihre Teile rechtzeitig anliefern oder sollte diese Arbeit doch eher vom Zulieferer-Qualitäts-Management des Autobauers gemacht werden?
Tipp: Schaut mal auf den Kaufvertrag, ich gehe stark davon aus das dort genau 2 Parteien genannt sind. Einer zahlt, der andere liefert, einfache Sache.


----------



## lhampe (9. August 2012)

Wer AT kennt hätte wissen sollen das es so laufen wird. Vorausschauendes Organisieren gehört nicht zu Stärken von AT. Das ist eher ne Schrauberbude mit Herz. Das macht AT aus. 

Ich wünsche den angehenden Pinion Fahrern von Herzen das das Getriebe die Erwartungen erfüllt. Über die Rahmenfunktion braucht man sich keine Sorgen zu machen. Mein Neid ist Euch sicher. Vielleicht greife ich in mittlerer Zukunft noch mal tief in die Tasche....


----------



## ollo (10. August 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Das hat auch niemand behauptet
> 
> 
> 
> Wie heisst es immer, gut Ding will Weile haben -> aber gut muss es erstmal werden.



dann habe ich das hier wohl Missverstanden 
_"AT dürfte von jedem Pinion Kunden ca. diesen Betrag schon seit längerem haben, gibt schön Zinsen so 20000 Euro."_
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

man man .......
Auch eine Firma hat die "Hoffnung" das alles noch rechtzeitig Funktioniert und das Bauteil xy noch rechtzeitig kommt bzw. fertig wird und genau wie ein Kunde bekommt auch Alutech mal "Flüchtige" Aussagen von Zulieferern oder halt auch mal keine, die Asiatische Mentalität ist da recht Flexibel und nicht Made in Germany 

Die Rohrsätze kommen aus Taiwan und wenn der Rohre Hersteller nicht Liefert oder sich in der Produktion etwas verzögert dann schlägt sich das genauso im Verzug nieder. 

Es wäre zwar Kommunikativer sich gleich hin zustellen und zu sagen, "Ok verzögert sich um 6 Monate" Kaufmännisch wäre das dann wiederum ein Desaster, da der ein oder andere schon bei 2 Wochen Verzug  sein Geld zurück haben will ............ summa sumarum ist es für alle beteiligten eine Situation die keiner haben will und in der heutigen Zeit wo immer alles am besten nichts kosten darf, sofort und gleich Verfügbar sein soll bzw. muß sonst komme ich mit Herrn Advocado und will Geld + Entschädigung zurück haben, macht es das Produzieren von Waren nicht einfacher und der Vergleich mit Großen Industrie Fertigern ist mal richtig für die Rosette.

@lhampe hat es schon gut ausgedrückt "Schrauberbude mit Herz....." die niemanden prellt sondern jedem der nicht länger warten wollte die Erstattung des Preises Angeboten hat. Prellen heißt etwas nehmen ohne die wirklich Absicht eine Gegenleistung zu erbringen, also ihn zu Betrügen, ist schon eine Hausnummer das einer Firma zu unterstellen.


----------



## hasardeur (10. August 2012)

Ich hatte es mir bisher verkniffen, das zu schreiben. Schaut Euch mal die Firmenbezeichnung von AT an. Da steht nix von GmbH & Co. KG a A oder Ltd., wo man mal eben mit Einsatz x oder y zockt, der eben futsch ist, sollte das Spiel in die Hose gehen. Der Jü sollte für alles privat haften. Ich denke, dem ging die Pumpe wegen der ganzen Verzögerungen deutlich öfter und stärker als jedem Vorbesteller, der sich den Luxus Fanes leistet - und die Pinion-Variante ist die Steigerung von Luxs. Für uns hängt eine Facette des Hobbies an der Auslieferung, für den Jü die Existenz. Versucht Euch mal, ein paar Zentimeter von Eurer "Ich habe angezahlt und deshalb immer Recht"-Position fortzubewegen und Ihr werdet die Welt in neuem Glanz erstrahlen sehen.
Und wenn Ihr noch immer Schwierigkeiten mit dem Verständnis habt, dann tragt Eure Sorgen dem Jü vor. Probleme löst man nicht, wenn man drüber herzieht, sondern wenn man drüber spricht.


----------



## othu (10. August 2012)

Fakt ist aber auch: Alutech hat die Signature Serie nicht termingerecht hinbekommen, die erste Charge aus Taiwan auch nicht, die zweite Charge aus Taiwan ebenfalls nicht, und die erste Pinion-Charge jetzt wieder nicht.

Dazu jedes Mal grottige Kommunikation mit den Kunden die teils schon Monate vorher hohe Anzahlungs- und Vorkassebeträge überwiesen haben.

Irgendwann sollte auch mal ein Lerneffekt bei einem Jürgen eintreten und man  könnte ja mal versuchen realistisch zu planen und vor allem Verzögerungen professionell zu kommunizieren.

Verspreche ich dem Kunden eine Lieferung am 1.6.2012 und er bekommt sein Bike am 15.5. ist er megahappy, bekommt er es am 1.6. ist er zufrieden und wenn er es erst am 1.7. bekommt ist er angepisst...


----------



## zingel (10. August 2012)

aufgrund der Vorgeschichten hab ich mit Verzögerungen gerechnet.
die Kommunikation mit mir war immer super, ich hab mich aber auch nur alle 
paar Monate mal gemeldet.

für mich stimmt's so, ich freu mich auf das Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (10. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber auch: Alutech hat die Signature Serie nicht termingerecht hinbekommen, die erste Charge aus Taiwan auch nicht, die zweite Charge aus Taiwan ebenfalls nicht, und die erste Pinion-Charge jetzt wieder nicht.
> 
> Dazu jedes Mal grottige Kommunikation mit den Kunden die teils schon Monate vorher hohe Anzahlungs- und Vorkassebeträge überwiesen haben.
> 
> ...


 

Du bringst es auf den Punkt.

Das ist genau das Problem, wenn der Jü vor einem Monat schon geschrieben hätte: "Jungs die Getriebe kommen zwar anfang August, aber ich bekomm die Rahmen bis dahin nicht fertig aus XX Gründen" -> das ist dann zwar Ärgerlich aber man weis es frühzeitig und kann sich drauf einstellen. Wenn aber jedes mal genau am eigentlichen Liefertermin erfahren muss das es sich verzögert, ist das einfach nur mist. Und es läuft eben jedes mal so.


Mit Verzögerungen habe ich auch gerechnet -> deswegen hatte ich mitte Juni erst ne Woche Urlaub geplant -> nach der Verzögerung dann jetzt die letzte August Woche -> ja und jetzt ist halt vorbei mit Urlaub. Wenn man es früher weis könnte man es vielleicht auch noch Umplanen, aber jetzt blockt mein AG natürlich auch wenn ich den Urlaub um 2 Wochen verschieben will. Da is man halt numal etwas verärgert.


----------



## ollo (10. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber auch: Alutech hat die Signature Serie nicht termingerecht hinbekommen, ......



da kann mir jeder die Ohren für Langziehen, weil ich die Druckstrebe so verbogen habe bei meiner Testfahrt das der Jü die Auslieferung verschoben hat um die Druckstreben mit einer Verstärkung zu versehen...... besser so als wenn sich einer die Knochen bricht

Bei den Taiwan Chargen hat wieder einer Versagt und das lies sich auch nicht vorhersehen. Einzig die Nennung von Lieferterminen lässt man besser es sei denn man hat die Gesamte Produktion selber in der Hand, dann wird es aber nichts mehr mit einer 2099,- Komplett Fanes....... und Nein, schlechte bis gar keine und auch nicht Rechtzeitige Kommunikation bringt mich auch zum kochen


----------



## othu (10. August 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> und das lies sich auch nicht vorhersehen.



Sehe ich anders, wer schon mal komplexe Prozesse und Produktionsabläufe geplant und begleitet hat, kennt das und richtet (zur Not nach Erfahrungswerten, die spätestens nach der 3 Verzögerung ja da sein dürften)  Puffer ein. 
Bei Alutech scheint mal aber immer vom Optimum auszugehen und diesen Termin dann zu veröffentlichen.
Zudem informiert man die Kunden nicht in dem Moment, wo man selbst von der Verzögerung erfährt, sonder kurz vor dem vermeintlichen Liefertermin und erzeugt so zusätzlichen Frust.

Genau aus diesen Gründen habe ich meine Fanes Bestellung damals storniert: war schon lange bezahlt, der erste Liefertermin verstrich und dass er um einen Monat verschoben wurde,
habe ich erst auf Nachfrage erfahren. Der nächste Liefertermin ebenso, auch hier wieder erst Informationen als ich nachgefragt habe.


Wenn mein Arbeitgeber seine Produktion so organisieren würde, käme mein Gehalt schon lange nicht mehr. Alutech kann sich dass nur erlauben, weil das Prinzip "Durchwurschteln" gerade in der Bikeindustrie so verbreitet ist.


----------



## ollo (10. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> ..........das Prinzip "Durchwurschteln" gerade in der Bikeindustrie so verbreitet ist.




 Absolut


----------



## robertg202 (10. August 2012)

nicht nur in der Bikeindustrie....


----------



## Ropo123 (11. August 2012)

Es wäre schön für den Kunden, die Lieferzeit halbwegs realistisch im Webshop anzugeben oder zu schreiben Lieferzeit nach Absprache voraussichtlich, ... .
Jedoch wird dies vermutlich auch dazu führen, dass Kunden abgeschreckt werden und dann überhaupt nicht bestellen.
Einmal bestellt sagen sich dann wohl doch viele, egal, das hier ist der Testsieger, die Eier legende Wollmichsau und da warte ich dann auch mal länger für.

Jedoch sollte man wirklich Wissen, als Lieferant, die Zulieferer in die Pflicht zu nehmen und z.B. :
- zu Strafen bei Lieferverzug / Qualitätsproblemen zu verdonnern.
- auf Luftfracht zum gleichen Preis wie Seefracht bestehen, wenn die Ware aus Fernost kommt

Das sind aber Dinge die man vorher mit den Lieferanten per Vertrag aushandeln sollte. 
Vermutlich genau da wird es bei so kleinen Läden wie Alutech oder evtl. generell in der Radindustrie hapern und die Zulieferer machen mehr oder weniger was sie wollen. Da sich der kleine Kunde nicht genug auskennt oder einfach nicht die Power hat, da der Zulieferer von einem so kleinen Kunden wie Alutech nicht abhängig ist.

So Läden wie Giant, Scott, ... haben da 
1. Sicherlich mehr Erfahrung.
2. Mehr Abhängigkeit des Lieferanten, da die Aufträge viel größer sind. Damit natürlich auch ein größeres Druckmittel
3. Einen Projektleiter und oder Lieferantenentwickler die sich am laufenden Band und wenn nötig beim Lieferanten vor Ort, darum kümmern, dass die Termine und die Qualität eingehalten werden.
Was speziell in Asien und bei neuen Lieferanten gerade in der Anfangsphase immer nötig ist (spreche da aus Erfahrung mit der Automobilindustrie).

Das sind aber alles Dinge, die der Endkunde erst mal nicht sieht. Denn vergleichbare Räder von Scott, etc. sind nicht umsonst trotz der wesentlich größeren Stückzahl teurer. Speziell Punkt 1 und 3 muss man sich als Hersteller erst mal leisten können.
Dies würde vermutlich zu höheren Preisen führen und man bekommt dann als kleiner Hersteller kaum etwas verkauft. Ist also alles nicht so einfach.

Da ist dann ein offener und ehrlicher Umgang mit dem Endkunden umso wichtiger. Erst recht wenn der 1. Termin nicht eingehalten wird und man selbst als Lieferant noch nicht so genau weiß ob alles "Versprochene" auch eingehalten werden kann.

Bis jetzt bin ich, der erst gerade ein Fanes bestellt hat, noch mit der Kommunikation zufrieden. Mal sehen ob dies so bleibt, Hoffnung habe ich noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## old_school (11. August 2012)

Ropo123 schrieb:


> Denn vergleichbare Räder von Scott, etc.



Gibt es die denn?


----------



## Ropo123 (11. August 2012)

old_school schrieb:


> Gibt es die denn?



OK ich korrigiere mich, sagen wir mal für ähnliche Einsatzzwecke vorgesehen und vergleichbar ausgestattet.
Zufrieden!?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. August 2012)

Ropo123 schrieb:


> Es wäre schön für den Kunden, die Lieferzeit halbwegs realistisch im Webshop anzugeben oder zu schreiben Lieferzeit nach Absprache voraussichtlich, ... .
> Jedoch wird dies vermutlich auch dazu führen, dass Kunden abgeschreckt werden und dann überhaupt nicht bestellen.
> Einmal bestellt sagen sich dann wohl doch viele, egal, das hier ist der Testsieger, die Eier legende Wollmichsau und da warte ich dann auch mal länger für.
> 
> ...


Das Problem ist doch das AT als kleiner Hersteller von seinen Lieferant auch immer wieder hängen gelassen wird
und das wurde so ja auch immer zeitnah kommuniziert, was Jü mit Sicherheit genauso wie die Kunden angek... hat 
Und wer meint bei den Großen sieht es mit der Lieferziet besser aus, der soll sein Glück mal bei Topmodel Neuerscheinungen von Scott, Cube oder Cannondale versuchen. Ich kenne Leute die haben auf ein Stereo HTC oder ein CD Claymore auch derbe lange warten müssen...


----------



## M8184 (11. August 2012)

Das wurde zu keinem Zeitpunkt zeitnah kommuniziert, oder denkst du ernsthaft das AT erst seit 2 Tagen weiß das die Rahmen vor 2 Tagen nicht fertig waren?? 

Und im April wussten die Nicolai Kunden schon 4 Wochen vorher das pinion im Verzug ist. 

Sorry aber das ist nicht zeitnah.


----------



## Ropo123 (11. August 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch das AT als kleiner Hersteller von seinen Lieferant auch immer wieder hängen gelassen wird
> ...


Dies ist leider ganz normal, dass man von bestimmten Lieferanten hängen gelassen wird. Da kommen andere Kunden mit Qualitproblemen oder man nimmt zu viele Aufträge an, ... heutzutage leider Standard. 
Da hilft nur dem Lieferaten ständig auf die Pelle zu rücken; Vertragsstrafen aufzubrummen bis die festgehaltenen Probleme egal ob Qualität, Kapazität, Timing, etc. halbwegs zufriedenstellend beseitigt sind. 
Anstatt der günstigen Seefracht muss dann auch mal die teure Expressfracht per Luft vom Zulieferer bezahlt werden. 
Nur so lernen die Lieferanten, dass man nicht ständig Scheiss mit einem treiben kann. Nur wie gesagt wenn die den Auftrag nicht wirklich benötigen wird das alles richtig schwer.


----------



## othu (11. August 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Und im April wussten die Nicolai Kunden schon 4 Wochen vorher das pinion im Verzug ist.



Und deren Pinion-Rahmen werden seit dieser Woche ausgeliefert!


----------



## bighitpdm (12. August 2012)

ich hab heut mein pinion rahmen zuammengebaut es ist ein traum sach ich euch =)
beste grüße


----------



## M8184 (12. August 2012)

Aber keiner von Alutech oder?


----------



## hasardeur (12. August 2012)

Guckst Du Profil, siehst Du "Mi:Tech, mit einer Pinion"


----------



## M8184 (12. August 2012)

Tatsache  
Und wie schält es sich so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighitpdm (13. August 2012)

ich fahre die pinion ja mit einem gates riehmen und muß euch sagen hätte ich keine mtb reifen drauf wäre ich lautlos unterwegs.
vom schalten her ist alles super schön leicht und der gang ist direkt drin.
eins hat mich ganz schön nerven gekostet, und zwar der schaltzug habe ihn zu kurz abgelängt und mußte einen neuen einziehen.puhhh
lg chris fotos werde ich demnächst reinstellen


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. August 2012)

@Big Hat das Pinion keine Stellstrauben drin ?? Wie die Schaltungen allgemein ,zum Feintunen ??


----------



## bighitpdm (13. August 2012)

nee nichts mit einer stellschraube. 
es wird ein schaltzug 1,2 mm stärke und eine länge von 3000mm benötigt,
der wird um ein frästeil gewickelt und zum lenker nach vorne verlegt die beiden zugenden
kommen dann in den drehgriff und mit zwei madenschrauben geklemmt. fertig
na ihr bekommt sie sicherlich schon richtig verbaut an einem komplettrad wenn nicht viel erfolg beim fummel.
lg chris


----------



## Jocki (13. August 2012)

Ich habe mein Fanes Pinion auch auf der Eurobike bestellt und wollte es diese Saison eigentlich auch noch ganz gern fahren und nicht direkt aus dem Versandkarton in die Winterpause schicken. Gut, dafür kann der Jü nix, aber für die mangelnde Kommunikation schon. Ich hätte mich schon gefreut wenn regelmäßig ne Email eingetrudelt wäre wo man gewisse Informationen vielleicht 1h früher wie im Blog oder hier im Forum findet.


----------



## bighitpdm (13. August 2012)

ja ist nicht einfach sach ich euch.
herr militzer von MI:TECh hat auch den kopf voll gehabt. er meinte es stehen 100 fertige pinion rahmen bei ihn und er kann sie nicht ausliefern weil pinion im lieferverzug war.
ich denke egal welcher rahmenbauer atmet auf wenn er die rahmen und die pinion ausgeliefert hat.
bin gestern 70km und heut nochmal 50 km gefahren und bin immer noch begeistert
lg chris


----------



## Piefke (13. August 2012)

bighitpdm schrieb:


> ...er meinte es stehen 100 fertige pinion rahmen bei ihn und er kann sie nicht ausliefern weil pinion im lieferverzug war...


und genau das hat Alutech nicht hinbekommen. Das finde ich schon schwach. Was wäre denn, wenn Pinion püntklich zum 1. April geliefert hätte?


----------



## Osti (13. August 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> und genau das hat Alutech nicht hinbekommen. Das finde ich schon schwach. Was wäre denn, wenn Pinion püntklich zum 1. April geliefert hätte?



sehen wir es mal anders herum. Ohne alle Background Infos bzgl Pinion zu kennen, war Pinion für mich immer auf ganz arg wackeligen Füßen, ob  sie es jemals schaffen, den Prototypen-Status zu verlassen und verlässliche Getriebe zu liefern. Zig Rahmen im voraus zu schweißen ohne sicher zu sein, je eine Pinion in die Hände zu bekommen, wäre auch ein großes Risiko.  Pinion hätte auch einfach finanziell die Luft ausgehen können und dann sitzt man da mit nem Haufen totem Kapital (Rahmen ohne Getriebe).  Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob Pinion auf Dauer bestehen kann... das Jü da nicht 100% Risiko geht, kann ich verstehen...  die mangelnde Kommunikation ist jedoch nen anderes Thema


----------



## bighitpdm (14. August 2012)

ich bin ja der meinung das der lieferverzug von pinion geplant war,denn sie wollten erstmal die resonanz von den rahmenbauern bekommen,weil wer baut schon gern 1000 gtriebe vertreibt aber nur 100stück


----------



## bighitpdm (14. August 2012)

hier mal ein bild von meinem rad (ich hoffe es klappt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (14. August 2012)

@ Osti: Deine Alutech Glorifizierung hat schon Sekten Charakter. Alutech hat's versaubeutelt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger! 
Mindestens 2 Rahmenbauer haben es ja geschaft ihre Rahmen parat stehen zu haben. Und das darf man als Kunde auch erwarten wenn bekannt ist das ein Teile Zulieferer für die Endmontage 4 Monate Lieferverzug bringt.


----------



## Osti (14. August 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> @ Osti: Deine Alutech Glorifizierung hat schon Sekten Charakter



wo glorifiziere ich denn?


----------



## othu (14. August 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> @ Osti: Deine Alutech Glorifizierung hat schon Sekten Charakter.




Es manchmal wie bei Liteville: es gibt für alles eine Entschuldigung und Erklärung...



Noch mal zur (Nicht-)Kommunikation: einen Newsletter für alle wartenden Kunden einzurichten und alle 4 Wochen eine kurze Statusemail zu senden wäre sicherlich auch für den Workflow bei Alutech nützlich, ich vermute mal, der Jürgen wird nicht wenig Zeit am Telefon und beim Emailschreiben verbringen um zig Kunden das gleiche zu erklären/erzählen.


----------



## 1st_Parma (14. August 2012)

@bighitpdm 

Ich meine ein Tyke erkennen zu können, richtig? 
Das mit dem Fotografieren solltest Du nochmal üben!


----------



## bighitpdm (14. August 2012)

zum foto muß ich sagen das es von meinem handy kommt, und ich mich da gerade am wasser befand. die kleinen mücken hatten veradmmt dollen hunger daher das schlechte bild.
ja das ist ein tyke von mi:tech


----------



## wuselbi (27. August 2012)

Langsam finde ich es nicht mehr lustig:
Heute mit Jü gesprochen, die Bikes sind immer noch nicht vom Tempern  zurück... Angeblich hat auch Pinion etwas an den Getriebeaufnahmen  geändert und die Rahmen mussten nachgearbeitet werden. Ich hoffe  nicht, dass da jetzt geschlampt wird! Das wirkt irgendwie nicht gerade  professionell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (27. August 2012)

wuselbi schrieb:


> Angeblich hat auch Pinion etwas an den Getriebeaufnahmen  geändert und die Rahmen mussten nachgearbeitet werden.



Aber nur an den Getrieben, die für Alutech bestimmt waren! Die Schw***e!
Die Nicolai Pinion Räder sieht man schließlich schon seit "Wochen" immer häufiger hier im Forum!

(Wer in dem Beitrag Ironie findet, darf sie behalten!)


----------



## M8184 (27. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Aber nur an den Getrieben, die für Alutech bestimmt waren! Die Schw***e!
> Die Nicolai Pinion Räder sieht man schließlich schon seit "Wochen" immer häufiger hier im Forum!
> 
> (Wer in dem Beitrag Ironie findet, darf sie behalten!)


 

Danke das du genau das schreibst was ich denke


----------



## guido9178 (28. August 2012)

Sehe es vollkommen genauso  aber naja, gut Ding will Weile haben.

Hoffe nur das es bald ein Ende hat, oder sollten wir dann gleich die Wintereigenschaften testen ?

Gruß guido


----------



## ArthurBishop (2. September 2012)

http://freeride-blog.blogspot.de/2012/09/besuch-auf-der-eurobike-2012-teil-1.html?spref=fb


unter dem fanes bild steht:....... dass aber laut Alutech noch nicht perfekt arbeitet.

wie soll man das verstehen?


----------



## Rad-ab (3. September 2012)

ArthurBishop schrieb:


> http://freeride-blog.blogspot.de/2012/09/besuch-auf-der-eurobike-2012-teil-1.html?spref=fb
> 
> 
> unter dem fanes bild steht:....... dass aber laut Alutech noch nicht perfekt arbeitet.
> ...



Eventuell war das noch das gleiche Prototyp-Getriebe, dass Jürgen auch auf dem Dirtmasters in Winterberg dabei hatte?


----------



## ArthurBishop (3. September 2012)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Eventuell war das noch das gleiche Prototyp-Getriebe, dass Jürgen auch auf dem Dirtmasters in Winterberg dabei hatte?


 das kann man leider nicht genau sagen bzw weiß ich nicht da nirgends steht um welches es sich handelt.
ob man 2 mal das selbe getriebe mit nimmt zur eurobike !?!?!?


----------



## ArthurBishop (3. September 2012)

hab hier was im forum gefunden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=597428


----------



## M8184 (7. September 2012)

Hat jemand was neues gehört bezüglich der Auslieferung?


----------



## ArthurBishop (7. September 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/09...nhiller-sennes-und-carbonstreben-am-fanes-am/


hier im video wird darüber gesprochen aber ganz eindeutig wann es kommt kann man nicht heraushören


----------



## wuselbi (7. September 2012)

Hinsichtlich der Lieferung habe ich Jùrgen am Anfang der Woche per E-Mail nach verbindlichen Details der Auslieferung gefragt, aber auch nach mündlichem Nachfragen keine Antwort erhalten. Ich habe lapidare Infos erhalten, die Bikes gehen jetzt zum Beschichten, danach Montage, ziemlich unkonkret. Auch ist das Pinion in elox rot ist nicht geliefert worden, obwohl es in Kw33/12 gefertigt wurde. Die scheinen wohl etwas überfordert zu sein. Würde mich auf Eure Updates freuen. Ich habe übrigens im Februar bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (7. September 2012)

wuselbi schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich der Lieferung habe ich Jùrgen am Anfang der Woche per E-Mail nach verbindlichen Details der Auslieferung gefragt, aber auch nach mündlichem Nachfragen keine Antwort erhalten. Ich habe lapidare Infos erhalten, die Bikes gehen jetzt zum Beschichten, danach Montage, ziemlich unkonkret. Auch ist das Pinion in elox rot ist nicht geliefert worden, obwohl es in Kw33/12 gefertigt wurde. Die scheinen wohl etwas überfordert zu sein. Würde mich auf Eure Updates freuen. Ich habe übrigens im Februar bestellt.



Ich habe am 19.8.2011 meine Anzahlung überwiesen. Auf meine emails diese Woche habe ich bisher auch keine Antwort erhalten, was mich grade extrem stört ist das im forum berichtet wurde das erst ab Januar wieder mz 55er lieferbar sind. Ich habe eine solche Gabel am bike, bisher aber ebenfalls keine Antwort erhalten


----------



## klausklein (7. September 2012)

habe im Oktober 2011 Angezahlung geleistet. Vor ~3Wochen mit Jürgen telefoniert da wurde mir Kw36 versprochen die ist aber um.






:kotz:


----------



## Jocki (8. September 2012)

Höhö, ich hatte vor einem Jahr auf der Eurobike bestellt, bezahlt hab ich alles schon im April und die nächsten paar Wochen werd ich auch noch schaffen zu warten!


----------



## M8184 (8. September 2012)

Das schlimmste ist halt nach wie vor nicht das es so lange dauert, sondern wie das ganze kommuniziert wird. Nämlich gar nicht.


----------



## bighitpdm (8. September 2012)

man jungs tut mir leid das ihr so lange warten müßt da hatte ich ja mit MI:Tech echt glück gehabt.ich habe denn rahmen mit pinion im mai 12 bestellt und vor nicht mal 4 wochen denn rahmen da gehabt.drück euch die daumen für eine schnelle lieferung


----------



## M8184 (10. September 2012)

So mal der neueste Zwischenstand, das ihr nicht alle den Jü nerven müsst. 

Die Rahmen kommen voraussichtlich erst nächste Woche vom beschichten zurück.


----------



## Jocki (10. September 2012)

Schön langsam glaub ich, der erste Schnee kommt doch noch vor dem Fanes


----------



## klausklein (10. September 2012)

Wie wollen wir denn den Jahrestag der Fanespinion bestellung "feiern"


----------



## guido9178 (11. September 2012)

hallo,

wenn wir Glück haben , ist es Frühling, bis wir das Fanes draussen bewegen können . 

Aber gut Ding will Weile haben 

gruß guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (11. September 2012)

klausklein schrieb:


> Wie wollen wir denn den Jahrestag der Fanespinion bestellung "feiern"


 

Ich hatte ja schon, habs allerdings nur im kleinen Kreis mit der Familie gefeiert 



Und wenn ich hier noch einmal "Gut Ding will weile haben" les gibts Ärger!!!


----------



## guido9178 (11. September 2012)

Zitat von M8184:
Und wenn ich hier noch einmal "Gut Ding will weile haben" les gibts Ärger!!! 




Ach nun komm, am Ende leiten wir ja doch alle, jeder auf seine Weise.
Ist halt nur ärgerlich das man bei anderen Herstellern schon Fahrfertige Produkte sieht  

Grüße Guido


----------



## Ganiscol (11. September 2012)

Ich weiss aber nicht ob man als Nicolai Kunde absolut glücklich ist, siehe Link im Post 302.

Allerdings scheint das ja nicht der Grund zu sein warum ihr eure Alutech Pinions nicht kriegt... Bin deshalb mal gespannt obs das bei euch auch geben wird.


----------



## ArthurBishop (13. September 2012)

hört sich soweit gut an.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/08/30/eurobike-2012-pinion-p1-18-getriebe-erreicht-serienreife/

was wird besser sein ne geschmiedete kurbel oder ne gefräste?


----------



## Ganiscol (13. September 2012)

Schmiedeteile sind haltbarer, da das Material verdichtet wird.


----------



## wuselbi (17. September 2012)

Hallo, hat schon jemand sein Bike bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (17. September 2012)

wuselbi schrieb:


> Hallo, hat schon jemand sein Bike bekommen?


 

Die Rahmen kommen ja laut Jü (siehe oben) diese Woche vom Beschichter zurück. Ich rechne erst nächste Woche mit den ersten Auslieferungen.


----------



## Customfreak (18. September 2012)

wuselbi schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich der Lieferung habe ich Jùrgen am Anfang der Woche per E-Mail nach verbindlichen Details der Auslieferung gefragt, aber auch nach mündlichem Nachfragen keine Antwort erhalten. Ich habe lapidare Infos erhalten, die Bikes gehen jetzt zum Beschichten, danach Montage, ziemlich unkonkret. Auch ist das Pinion in elox rot ist nicht geliefert worden, obwohl es in Kw33/12 gefertigt wurde. Die scheinen wohl etwas überfordert zu sein. Würde mich auf Eure Updates freuen. Ich habe übrigens im Februar bestellt.



Servus,
Ich hab mein AM auch im Februar, natürlich in rot bestellt. Heißt das, dass die Auslieferung der roten sich bis zum nächsten Herstellungsturn verzögern wird? Das wäre dann ja noch einmal drei Monate später?

Daniel


----------



## ArthurBishop (18. September 2012)

ein kommentar von alutech wäre hier auch mal ganz gut um aufzuklären wie momentan der aktuelle stand ist.so meine meinung


----------



## wuselbi (18. September 2012)

Die roten Pinions sollten jetzt endlich letzte Woche geliefert werden. Beim AM ist das Problem, dass die Carbon-Stütze noch nicht freigegeben ist und erst ab Oktober ausgeliefert werden soll. Aber immer nur "soll", keine verbindlichen Aussagen seitens JS


----------



## Customfreak (18. September 2012)

@wuselbi

Das ist nicht schlimm, ich wollte es sowieso mit Alustreben haben. Dann kann ich ja doch noch dieses Jahr damit rechnen

Daniel


----------



## mane87 (18. September 2012)

Ich glaube das AM gibts nur mit Carbonstreben, oder Irre ich mich da?


----------



## Customfreak (18. September 2012)

@mane87

Das ist grundsätzlich richtig. Da jedoch die Maße für die Teile gleich sind, können auch einfach die Druckstreben vom Enduro verbaut werden, d.h. auf Anfrage ist dies möglich aber nicht extra als Option ausgewiesen.


----------



## M8184 (18. September 2012)

mane87 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das AM gibts nur mit Carbinstreben, oder Irre ich mich da?


 

Das denke ich auch.

Zitat von der Produktbeschreibung:

"Serienmäßig kommen daher bei der Fanes AllMountain Carbon-Sitzstreben mit festem Radstand und PostMount-Bremsaufnahme zum Einsatz"


Edit: Ok wenns so ist passt es ja.


----------



## guido9178 (19. September 2012)

Hallo

ich denke mal das einige von euch die Mail von Jürgen bekommen habt.
Darin wird ja beschrieben das es bei einigen Getrieben zu Problemen kommen kann.

Wie geht ihr jetzt vor?  nehmt ihr es erst mal in kauf und wickelt dann das später mit Pinion direkt ab, oder wartet ihr bis Mitte oktober?

Gruß guido


----------



## ArthurBishop (19. September 2012)

wäre nett wenn du mal die mail hier reinstellen könntest.vielen dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido9178 (19. September 2012)

das habe ich bekommen:

Hallo Herr Guido ......,

wir schreiben Sie heute an, da Sie bei uns einen Rahmen oder ein  Komplettbike mit Pinion-Getriebe bestellt haben und noch auf die  Auslieferung warten.

Unsererseits erwarten wir die letzten Rahmen im Laufe der kommenden  Woche vom Beschichten zurück, so dass dann theoretisch die Endmontage  und Auslieferung durchgeführt werden kann. Leider erreichte uns nun  gestern abermals eine Nachricht von Pinion, die auf ein Getriebeproblem  hinweist. Dieses ist zwar nicht gravierend, bedarf aber der  Nachbesserung. Bitte entnehmen Sie die genauen Details dem anhängenden  Anschreiben.

Wir haben nun folgende Bitte: Informieren Sie uns, ob Ihnen die schnelle  Auslieferung wichtig ist und ob Sie notfalls auch ein von diesem  Rückruf betroffenes Getriebe akzeptieren würden. Sie können/müssten die  Revision dann direkt mit Pinion und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt  abwickeln. Andernfalls werden wir auf die Revision unserer Lagerware  bzw. die neue Auslieferung der Getriebe warten. Dies würde eine  Verzögerung bis Mitte Oktober bei der Auslieferung der Rahmen bedeuten.

Wir bedauern sehr, dass wir momentan keine positiven Nachrichten zum  Thema Pinion mitteilen können und bitten Sie weiterhin um Vertrauen und  Verständnis in ein, unserer Meinung nach, immer noch hervorragendes  Produkt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen




und das ist die PDF von PINION:
Sehr geehrter Pinion Kunde,
seit Anfang Juli diesen Jahres wird unser P1.18 Getriebe in Serie gefertigt und inzwischen beliefern
wir mehr als 15 verschiedene Fahrradhersteller mit unseren Produkten.
Leider mussten wir kürzlich feststellen, dass in einem geringen Teil der ersten Produktionscharge der
P1.18 Getriebe ein fehlerhaftes Bauteil eines Zulieferanten verbaut worden ist.
Bei den betroffenen Getrieben kann es in seltenen Schaltzuständen dazu kommen, dass beim
Überspringen einer Schaltklinke in der Freilaufverzahnung die Feder der Schaltklinke verformt und
dadurch die Funktion der Schaltklinke dauerhaft beeinträchtigt wird. Infolgedessen kann ein
Überspringen der Schaltklinke danach gehäuft auftreten.
Wie bei allen Schaltungen, die wie das P1.18 Getriebe auf schaltbaren Klinkenfreiläufen basieren,
kann in seltenen Situationen das Überspringen einer Schaltklinke auch bei fehlerfreien Getrieben
auftreten und ist technisch unbedenklich. Sollte ein Überspringen der Schaltklinke in einigen Gängen
allerdings gehäuft auftreten, ist nicht auszuschließen, dass das entsprechende Getriebe von dem
Fehler betroffen ist. Sofern der Fehler eingetreten sein sollte, ist ein Weiterfahren möglich, ein
dauerhaftes Fahren mit häufig überspringender Schaltklinke sollte aber vermieden werden.
Wir konnten die Seriennummern der P1.18 Getriebe eingrenzen, bei denen es bei einzelnen Getrieben
möglich sein kann, dass ein fehlerhaftes Bauteil verbaut worden ist. In der beigefügten Liste sind die
betroffenen Seriennummern aufgeführt.
Sollten Sie feststellen, dass der beschriebene Fehler bei Ihrem P1.18 Getriebe auftritt, kontaktieren
Sie uns bitte direkt per E-Mail ([email protected]) oder per Telefon (+49 711/217491-50). Den
Ablauf und den Termin für den Austausch des betreffenden Bauteils stimmen wir individuell mit
Ihnen ab, damit Sie Ihr Fahrrad nur für kurze Zeit entbehren müssen.
Aufgrund der Art des möglichen Fehlers besteht kein dringender Handlungsbedarf. Sollten Sie jedoch
bspw. eine längere Tour planen, bieten wir Ihnen an, die Getrieberevision vorsorglich bei uns
durchführen zu lassen.
Wir möchten uns bei Ihnen für die Unannehmlichkeiten in aller Form entschuldigen.
Ihr Pinion Team


----------



## ArthurBishop (19. September 2012)

danke dir fürs posten.ich würde warten bis die getriebe perfekt und ohne mängel sind sonst hat man nur wieder einigen stress bis alles wieder da ist wo es sein soll.


----------



## guido9178 (19. September 2012)

naja hast Recht, aber wenn wir noch länger warten, liegt Schnee und dann komm ich gar nicht mehr zum fahren und testen. 
Ist so eine Entscheidung jetzt wie man man es richtig. 

gruß guido


----------



## ArthurBishop (19. September 2012)

spike reifen kaufen dann gehts auch im winter nee quatsch is schon ehrlich gesagt ziemlich blöd was das ganze angeht um es mal milde auszudrücken. ich würde ehrlich gesagt warten dann bekommt man am ende ein perfektes teil und muss sich nicht ärgern wegen fehlenden und mangelhaften teilen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. September 2012)

Was man hat, hat man. Ich finde den Ablauf von Pinion gar nicht so übel, und wenn es eher einen kleinen Teil der Getriebe betrifft, würde ich es wagen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Defekts ist doch eher gering.


----------



## wuselbi (19. September 2012)

Also ich habe Jürgen mitgeteilt, er soll mein Getriebe sofort an Pinion zurück schicken, damit Alutech in 2 Wochen das revidierte Getriebe zurück bekommt.
Übrigens kann man bei 30er Kettenblatt das Getriebe nicht ausbauen, weil dieses eine Schraube verdeckt. Das heißt hier brauchen wir das Lockringtool P9510. Wäre ja gut, wenn Pinion das als kleine Entschädigung mitschickt!


----------



## Jocki (19. September 2012)

Hab auch die Email bekommen, da ich auch die Carbonstreben geordert hab, macht es wohl Sinn auf Oktober zu warten.


----------



## wuselbi (19. September 2012)

Auf die Carbonstrebe warte ich nicht. Ich werde das Fanes selbst umrüsten. Irgendwand reicht die Warterei!!!


----------



## guido9178 (19. September 2012)

m ist auch wieder klar, das Jürgen nicht alle gleich hinschicken kann, und so warten einige länger dann , und ich habe ehrlich gesagt kein BOCK, noch länger draufzuwarten, bis es irgendwann mal da ist und dann noch zu warten bis ich meinen Rahmen bekomme.
Und das hat nix mit Geduld zu tun.  Ich denke es wird eh nicht das letzte sein was da schief läuft, das ist immer bei Neuerscheinungen so, aber das nimmt man gerne in Kauf, solange es WEISS draussen ist :=)

Gruß gUiDo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (19. September 2012)

wuselbi schrieb:


> Auf die Carbonstrebe warte ich nicht. Ich werde das Fanes selbst umrüsten. Irgendwand reicht die Warterei!!!



Genau meine Meinung!!!


----------



## guido9178 (20. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern abend mal mit einem Mitarbeiter bei Pinion telefoniert. 
Sehr kompetenter Mann und top Beratung, das mal nebenbei gesagt.

Er hat mir alles erklärt und meinte das der vorfall bis jetzt bei 4 von 100 Getrieben war und sie vorsichtshalber bei allen Getrieben der ersten Produktionsreihe tauschen wollen.

Also ich werde erst mal meins fahren, wenn ich es habe, und dann irgendwann im Winter tauschen lassen.  
Wer weis was bis dahin noch so ist.  Kann gut gehen oder auch nicht. 


Gruß guido


----------



## M8184 (20. September 2012)

guido9178 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gestern abend mal mit einem Mitarbeiter bei Pinion telefoniert.
> Sehr kompetenter Mann und top Beratung, das mal nebenbei gesagt.
> ...


 
Von der Firma Pinion bin ich bisher auch sehr überzeugt -> man bekommt immer sehr schnell eine kompetente Antwort auf emails 

Selbst wenn das Problem besteht kann man ja noch weiter fahren, d.h. ein Totalausfall ist nicht zu erwarten, von daher wird erstmal gefahren 

Ich hoffe Alutech kommt jetzt mal in die Puschen


----------



## hoschi2007 (20. September 2012)

Wie lauten denn die betroffenen Seriennummern, von denen in der Pinion-Mail geschrieben wird?
Oder sind bis jetzt alle ausgelieferten Getriebe Potentiell betroffen?


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. September 2012)

wo ließt du was von "alle"? Die Seriennummern, wurd wohl dern Rahmenherstellern mitgeteilt, die wiederum ihre Kunden kontaktieren.


----------



## hoschi2007 (20. September 2012)

Es geht mir um die "beigefügte Liste mit den betroffenen Seriennr.".
Ist die an euch mitgeliefert worden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (20. September 2012)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> Es geht mir um die "beigefügte Liste mit den betroffenen Seriennr.".
> Ist die an euch mitgeliefert worden?



Ja ist in der email mit dabei


----------



## hoschi2007 (20. September 2012)

Na dann mal her damit


----------



## Jocki (20. September 2012)

An alle Pinion Kunden
Sehr geehrter Pinion Kunde,
18.09.2012
seit Anfang Juli diesen Jahres wird unser P1.18 Getriebe in Serie gefertigt und inzwischen beliefern wir mehr als 15 verschiedene Fahrradhersteller mit unseren Produkten.
Leider mussten wir kÃ¼rzlich feststellen, dass in einem geringen Teil der ersten Produktionscharge der P1.18 Getriebe ein fehlerhaftes Bauteil eines Zulieferanten verbaut worden ist.
Bei den betroffenen Getrieben kann es in seltenen SchaltzustÃ¤nden dazu kommen, dass beim Ãberspringen einer Schaltklinke in der Freilaufverzahnung die Feder der Schaltklinke verformt und dadurch die Funktion der Schaltklinke dauerhaft beeintrÃ¤chtigt wird. Infolgedessen kann ein Ãberspringen der Schaltklinke danach gehÃ¤uft auftreten.
Wie bei allen Schaltungen, die wie das P1.18 Getriebe auf schaltbaren KlinkenfreilÃ¤ufen basieren, kann in seltenen Situationen das Ãberspringen einer Schaltklinke auch bei fehlerfreien Getrieben auftreten und ist technisch unbedenklich. Sollte ein Ãberspringen der Schaltklinke in einigen GÃ¤ngen allerdings gehÃ¤uft auftreten, ist nicht auszuschlieÃen, dass das entsprechende Getriebe von dem Fehler betroffen ist. Sofern der Fehler eingetreten sein sollte, ist ein Weiterfahren mÃ¶glich, ein dauerhaftes Fahren mit hÃ¤ufig Ã¼berspringender Schaltklinke sollte aber vermieden werden.
Wir konnten die Seriennummern der P1.18 Getriebe eingrenzen, bei denen es bei einzelnen Getrieben mÃ¶glich sein kann, dass ein fehlerhaftes Bauteil verbaut worden ist. In der beigefÃ¼gten Liste sind die betroffenen Seriennummern aufgefÃ¼hrt.
Sollten Sie feststellen, dass der beschriebene Fehler bei Ihrem P1.18 Getriebe auftritt, kontaktieren Sie uns bitte direkt per E-Mail ([email protected]) oder per Telefon (+49 711/217491-50). Den Ablauf und den Termin fÃ¼r den Austausch des betreffenden Bauteils stimmen wir individuell mit Ihnen ab, damit Sie Ihr Fahrrad nur fÃ¼r kurze Zeit entbehren mÃ¼ssen.
Aufgrund der Art des mÃ¶glichen Fehlers besteht kein dringender Handlungsbedarf. Sollten Sie jedoch bspw. eine lÃ¤ngere Tour planen, bieten wir Ihnen an, die Getrieberevision vorsorglich bei uns durchfÃ¼hren zu lassen.
Wir mÃ¶chten uns bei Ihnen fÃ¼r die Unannehmlichkeiten in aller Form entschuldigen. Ihr Pinion Team
ï¿¼Betroffene Seriennummern:
100859 100957 101030 101071
100861 100958 101031 101072
100862 100959 101032 101074
100863 100961 101033 101075
100865 100963 101034 101076
100866 100964 101036 101077
100868 100966 101037 101078
100869 100968 101038 101079
100870 100971 101039 101080
100873 100973 101040 101081
100874 100974 101044 101084
100875 100977 101045 101085
100876 100978 101046 101086
100879 100980 101047 101092
100911 100985 101048 101103
100912 100987 101049 101104
100913 100988 101050 101107
100916 100989 101051 101108 100919 100990 101053 101109
100921 100991 101055 101110
100922 100992 101056 101111
100922 100996 101058 101112
100923 100997 101059 101113
100924 100998 101060 101115
100928 101003 101061 101117
100931 101004 101062 101118
100932 101007 101063 101119
100934 101008 101064 101120
100935 101011 101065 101122
100937 101012 101066 101125
100951 101013 101067 101126
100952 101027 101068 101127
100956 101029 101070 101128
101129
101130
101131
101132
101133
101134
101135
101137
101138
101139
101140
101141
101144
101145
101146
101150
101177
101178
101179
101180
101181
101183
101185
101186
101187
101195
101202
101203
101209
101218
101219
101222
101225
101228
ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼ï¿¼


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. September 2012)

Sieht ja aus wie die Ziehung der Lottozahlen  .... X aus 10000


----------



## guido9178 (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
mir ist aufgefallen das bei meinem Pinion an der Nichtantriebsseite etwas Öl rausläuft und zwar da wo die Achse für die Kurbel rausgeht.
Ist das normal?

grüße guido


----------



## ArthurBishop (28. Oktober 2012)

oelverlust bei nem getriebe ist nie normal


----------



## guido9178 (28. Oktober 2012)

OH naja das habe ich mir ja auch schon gedacht.  naja beobachte das mal und wenn nicht einschicken.

Grüße guido


----------



## benzinkanister (29. Oktober 2012)

in dem beitrag von der eurobike meinte der pinion-mensch, dass sie da bei der neuen generation wellendichtringe anstatt nur o-ringen verbaut haben. eben weil sie dichtigkeitsprobleme festgestellt hatten.

vielleicht hast du noch eine version mit o-ringen anstatt wellendichtringen?


----------



## ArthurBishop (29. Oktober 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/08/30/eurobike-2012-pinion-p1-18-getriebe-erreicht-serienreife/

hier sagt er es!!!


----------



## fknobel (30. Oktober 2012)

Mal eine Frage in die runde...

Was wiegt der Fanes Rahmen incl. Pinion und Kurbeln eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reiller (20. November 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die runde...
> 
> Was wiegt der Fanes Rahmen incl. Pinion und Kurbeln eigentlich?


 
Hat sich noch keiner getraut zu wiegen! 
Mich würds auch interessieren


----------



## ollo (20. November 2012)

Der Allmountain Rahmen mit den Endurostreben und der Enduro Wippe in Eloxal (im Grunde noch ein MDuro  ) und GR. L mit Monarch + 7,2 Kg ..... mit den Carbon Druckstreben und der AM Wippe sollten es dann 300g weniger sein


----------



## Vagant (20. November 2012)

Leute,   KAUFT MEHR FANESs  !!
...gerne mit Pinion;  gerne in L oder XL :
ich möchte so gern probefahren, sitze aber in der fanes-freien Zone zwischen Meiningen und Braunschweig fest.
Wenn irgendwo zwischen Kassel und Fulda noch ein größeres rumschwirrt, bitte in die Liste eintragen.

Danke!


----------



## lhampe (20. November 2012)

Das heißt das Pinion Getriebe bringt ca. 1kg Zusatzgewicht mit. 
Mir wären nur 12 Gänge und so 500 - 700 gr. weniger lieber. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich stehe auf das Pinion Getriebe. Im Grunde hasse ich den Kettenschaltungsmist, aber der (Gewichts)Preis ist mir noch zu hoch.


----------



## guido9178 (21. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich lese immer zu hohes Gewicht und so.  
Mensch Leute Ihr seit es noch nicht gefahren also urteilt doch nicht immer alles am Gewicht fest.  Mein Fanes Pinion hat fahrfertig 18,1KG.  Na und, ich merke es kaum und die Vorteile überwiegen für mich diesen einzigen Nachteil ( Gewicht) den man eh nicht merkt.   Wenn ich weniger auf den Rippen habe bin ich auch nicht schneller 

Also Testen und kaufen  

Grüße Guido


----------



## reiller (21. November 2012)

guido9178 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich lese immer zu hohes Gewicht und so.
> Mensch Leute Ihr seit es noch nicht gefahren also urteilt doch nicht immer alles am Gewicht fest. Mein Fanes Pinion hat fahrfertig 18,1KG. Na und, ich merke es kaum und die Vorteile überwiegen für mich diesen einzigen Nachteil ( Gewicht) den man eh nicht merkt. Wenn ich weniger auf den Rippen habe bin ich auch nicht schneller
> ...


 
Hey,

wo liest Du denn ZU schwer? Mich interessiert es nur. Bin auch kein Grammfeilscher, aber gewissen Einfluß auf das Fahren und Tragen hat das Gewicht m.Ea. schon...


----------



## guido9178 (21. November 2012)

hallo,
war ja nicht nur auf dich bezogen, es ging um das Allgemeine. 

und wieso Tragen, also ich fahre lieber mein Fanes 


gruß guido


----------



## 100 Oktan (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo Pinion Freunde,

hat irgendeiner von Euch schon die Pinion Hinterradnabe an seinem Fanes verbaut?

Fotos wären schön, gerne auch im ausgebauten Zustand.


Auch andere Nabe dürfen gerne näher spzifiziert und fotografiert werden.

DANKE


----------



## guido9178 (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade am Bestellen einer Hope nabe.  sollte ich sie dann mal haben , kann ich gerne Fotos reinsetzen.

habe auch mein Getriebe zu pinion geschickt, zwecks den Rückruf den sie hatten.
Aller größten Respekt den Leuten dort.  Montag hin , Freitag hatte ich es wieder.  

grüße guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joku68 (16. Februar 2013)

Frage an euch glücklichen Besitzer einer Fanes Pinion:
Ich bin letztes Jahr in Winterberg ein Vorserienmodell der Fanes Enduro Pinion zur Probe gefahren, bei der ab und an die Kette abgesprungen ist (Original Pinion Kettenspanner). Jürgen (bzw. Pinion) wollte sich dazu noch was mit dem Kettenspanner einfallen lassen. Ist das Problem im Serienmodell behoben? Oder macht die Kette bei euch schonmal Zicken?

Danke dafür, dass ihr eure Erfahrungen teilt.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## M8184 (16. Februar 2013)

joku68 schrieb:


> Frage an euch glücklichen Besitzer einer Fanes Pinion:
> Ich bin letztes Jahr in Winterberg ein Vorserienmodell der Fanes Enduro Pinion zur Probe gefahren, bei der ab und an die Kette abgesprungen ist (Original Pinion Kettenspanner). Jürgen (bzw. Pinion) wollte sich dazu noch was mit dem Kettenspanner einfallen lassen. Ist das Problem im Serienmodell behoben? Oder macht die Kette bei euch schonmal Zicken?
> 
> Danke dafür, dass ihr eure Erfahrungen teilt.
> ...



Also ich hatte bisher keine Probleme, es gibt aber mittlerweile von Pinion auch noch einen stärkeren Kettenspanner als Zubehör


----------



## Jocki (1. März 2013)

Hab das Gewicht vom Fanes dank Fox Float 36 (160mm), Mcfk Lenker (Ob ich und Tune Komfort Sattel auf 16,04 kg gedrückt. Jetzt warte ich noch auf die Carbonstreben. Dann ist wohl so ziemlich das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht.


----------



## guido9178 (2. März 2013)

Hallo

so da die Saison bald wieder los geht, und der Schnee langsam taut,
wird es Zeit das Fanes wieder mal Fit zu machen.
Natürlich auch mit neuen Teilen 


http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/6u/ny/6unyz34ulpeo/large_2013-03-02_21-59-23_787.jpg?0

http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/0g/hd/0ghd05ogs9il/large_2013-03-02_22-00-25_856.jpg?0

Nabe werde ich noch umbauen müssen auf 12x135mm

was jatzt noch fehlt sind die Felgen und die Gabel, aber die sind beim beschichten 

grüße  guido


----------



## hasardeur (3. März 2013)

Pfui ist das sauber


----------



## guido9178 (4. März 2013)

@hasardeur 

ich weiß    Asche auf mein Haupt 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=238822


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 100 Oktan (4. März 2013)

guido9178 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> so da die Saison bald wieder los geht, und der Schnee langsam taut,
> wird es Zeit das Fanes wieder mal Fit zu machen.
> ...



Hi Guido,

was sind das für Naben?


----------



## guido9178 (4. März 2013)

Hallo @100Oktan

Das sind die Hope Pro 2 Evo naben.

gruß guido


----------



## Lasse (13. März 2013)

Das hier wollten wir euch nicht vorenthalten:






Chris Schlekers Dauertest-AM-Pinion. Kettenstrebe wird noch schwarz. Gewicht 14,55 Kilo komplett inkl. Pedale.


----------



## ollo (13. März 2013)

Toller Aufbau und Farblich sehr gelungen  ...... da hat der Jü wohl ein paar Nächte Dekorfolie geschnibbelt 

mal schauen wann der erste wegen der Reifenkombi an einem Enduro Quakt, .....


----------



## hasardeur (13. März 2013)

Quak 

Ollo, ist doch ein AM und kein EN. Das passt schon  

Ich finde nur die Kettenstrebe sähe in Schwarz besser aus, nicht so nach Sparepart. Aber die Farbkombi gefällt mir sonst sehr gut.


----------



## Lasse (13. März 2013)

Kettenstrebe kommt noch in mattschwarz. Reifen je nach Einsatz - für Touren Ardent/Highroller II tubeless, für aktuelles Regenmatschwetter diese leichten Dinger.


----------



## ollo (13. März 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Quak
> 
> Ollo, ist doch ein AM und kein EN. Das passt schon
> 
> Ich finde nur die Kettenstrebe sähe in Schwarz besser aus, nicht so nach Sparepart. Aber die Farbkombi gefällt mir sonst sehr gut.




ja ja die Morgenblindheit ..... hab mich von der BOS verwirren lassen 

 @Lasse 

an Deiner Kombi Ardent/ Highroller II bin ich auch schon seit ein paar Tagen am Grübeln, ein 2,25 Ardent am HR hat einfach ein zu feines und wenig ausgeprägtes Profil... fragt sich wie der HighR als Hinterrad läuft ??


----------



## hasardeur (13. März 2013)

Also ich würde den HighRoller II am VR bevorzugen. Der Ardent ist einfach der schlechtere Vorderreifen von beiden, da etwas kippelig. Allerdings sollte man ihn hinten auch in 2.4 fahren. Wenn HR II hinten, dann auch vorn.

Gewichtsmäßig wäre der Onza Ibex sicher eine Alternative. Evtl. sogar in 120 TPI, wenn es nicht so auf Stabilität ankommt.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> ja ja die Morgenblindheit ..... hab mich von der BOS verwirren lassen
> 
> @Lasse
> 
> an Deiner Kombi Ardent/ Highroller II bin ich auch schon seit ein paar Tagen am Grübeln, ein 2,25 Ardent am HR hat einfach ein zu feines und wenig ausgeprägtes Profil... fragt sich wie der HighR als Hinterrad läuft ??



Auch wenn Reifendiskussionen immer müsig sind, der Ardent ist doch gerade wegen seiner kleineren Stollen der perfekte Hinterreifen
Aber 2,4er würd ich auch schon empfehlen...wegen der Optik
Und wennst mehr Stollen brauchst, dann halt den 2,6er. Der hat das gleiche Volumen bei ansich gleichem Gewicht, nur eben größere Stollen.

G.


----------



## Lasse (13. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Auch wenn Reifendiskussionen immer müsig sind, der Ardent ist doch gerade wegen seiner kleineren Stollen der perfekte Hinterreifen
> Aber 2,4er würd ich auch schon empfehlen...wegen der Optik
> Und wennst mehr Stollen brauchst, dann halt den 2,6er. Der hat das gleiche Volumen bei ansich gleichem Gewicht, nur eben größere Stollen.
> 
> G.



Ja, ist recht müßig. Ich fahre hinten bewusst schmmalere Reifen mit weniger Kurvengrip, um im Grenzbereich erwartbares Verhalten zu bekommen - Hinterrad soll zuerst weggehen. Das gibt mir Sicherheit.

Fahre auch gerne Specialized Butcher Control/ Purgatory Grid. Hat ganz ähnliches Verhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2013)

Lasse schrieb:


> Ja, ist recht müßig. Ich fahre hinten bewusst schmmalere Reifen mit weniger Kurvengrip, um im Grenzbereich erwartbares Verhalten zu bekommen - Hinterrad soll zuerst weggehen. Das gibt mir Sicherheit.
> 
> Fahre auch gerne Specialized Butcher Control/ Purgatory Grid. Hat ganz ähnliches Verhalten.



Ganz auch meine Meinung und mein Grund bestimmte Reifenpaarungen zu wählen. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres und unspaßigeres als eine ausbrechnde Front. 
Drum fahr ich zu dem kleinstolligem Ardent hinten, vorne den 42a Minion in 2.5 in der leichten 900g Version. 
Und bei unseren "Steinchen" auf den Trails zumindest hinten immer mit mind. 2,5Bar Luftdruck.
Hat sich das gesamte letzte Jahr sehr gut bei mir bewährt, drum liegt der neue Satz schon bereit

G.


----------



## böser_wolf (13. März 2013)

jo geh noch n tick weiter 
fat albert evo  vorn 
maxxis crossmark oder larsen tt   hinten 

imo test ich  intense fro vr /intens zero hr 
kommt gut


zum rad: gefällt und das gewicht geht mal voll ok


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2013)

Ja, Rad ist mal megatop

G.


----------



## hasardeur (13. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ganz auch meine Meinung und mein Grund bestimmte Reifenpaarungen zu wählen. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres und unspaßigeres als eine ausbrechnde Front.
> Drum fahr ich zu dem kleinstolligem Ardent hinten, vorne den 42a Minion in 2.5 in der leichten 900g Version.
> Und bei unseren "Steinchen" auf den Trails zumindest hinten immer mit mind. 2,5Bar Luftdruck.
> Hat sich das gesamte letzte Jahr sehr gut bei mir bewährt, drum liegt der neue Satz schon bereit
> ...



Aus welchem Grund fährst Du hinten 2,5 bar? Bei dem Druck hat mir jeder Reifen zu wenig Haftung. Ich fahre selbst mit Winterspeck und dicken Klamotten hinten 1,7 (tubeless) - 1,8 (mit Schlauch). Mehr Druck fahre ich nur auf meinem Rennrad ;-)


----------



## 1st_Parma (13. März 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund fährst Du hinten 2,5 bar?



Aus genannten Gründen


----------



## ollo (13. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Auch wenn Reifendiskussionen immer müsig sind, der Ardent ist doch gerade wegen seiner kleineren Stollen der perfekte Hinterreifen
> Aber 2,4er würd ich auch schon empfehlen...wegen der Optik
> Und wennst mehr Stollen brauchst, dann halt den 2,6er. Der hat das gleiche Volumen bei ansich gleichem Gewicht, nur eben größere Stollen.
> 
> G.




das sprengt mal wieder die Galerie  ...... der 2,2 MKII hat für mich in der Dimension den besseren Gripp wie der 2,25 Ardent und ein 2,6 am Allmountain  ..... der 2,4 ist vorne schon Ok und mit 1,5 Bar hat er Gripp und rollt gut.... dann halt MKII hinten und Ardent 2,4 vorne, egal was die Stylepolizei sagt 

@Hasadeur
schon mal die Onzas längere Zeit gefahren ?? Rollwiderstand ist bei den Onzas nicht zu unterschätzen, auch wenn sie leichter und ähnlich wie ein Maxxis aufgebaut sind 
OT ende


----------



## zec (13. März 2013)

Juhee, Reifensikussion *gg*: Bin die Kombi HR 2,5" vorne und Ardent 2,25" hinten auch lange gefahren und war sehr angetan. Von der Breite und dem Volumen her, ist der Ardent nicht arg schmäler als der 2,5" HR. Bergauf gehts super und auch bergab hatte ich nichts zu mäkeln. Habe nur getauscht, weil mir im steilen Gelände ein wenig der Bremsgrip am Hinterrad gefehlt hat.
Zur Zeit bin ich auf den Onza Ibex 2,4" unterwegs. Rollwiderstand ist für mein Empfinden niedrig genug.


----------



## guido9178 (14. März 2013)

Hallo,

sorry das ich euer Reifenthema gerade sprenge . 

@Lasse


was ist das für eine Lösung mit der Umlenkung am Drehgriff?   Funktioniert das gut?

grüße Guido


----------



## Lasse (14. März 2013)

guido9178 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sorry das ich euer Reifenthema gerade sprenge .
> 
> ...



Muss sich noch bewähren. Zumindest die Kabelführung ist so optimiert. Die doppelte Zugspannschraube aber suboptimal. Da werde ich noch was ändern. Das sind Cockpitpipes.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joku68 (15. März 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Quak
> 
> Ollo, ist doch ein AM und kein EN.



Wann sollen denn die ersten Pinion AMs ausgeliefert werden?


----------



## Jocki (15. März 2013)

Die Pipes hab ich auch verbaut. Wenn Du die Pinionstellschrauben aus dem drehgriff entfernst und an den Pipes die kunststoffbuchse abziehst, passen die Pipes genau in die Bohrungen am Drehgriff. Funktioniert bei mir bis jetzt Top.


----------



## Lasse (15. März 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Die Pipes hab ich auch verbaut. Wenn Du die Pinionstellschrauben aus dem drehgriff entfernst und an den Pipes die kunststoffbuchse abziehst, passen die Pipes genau in die Bohrungen am Drehgriff. Funktioniert bei mir bis jetzt Top.



Guter Tip, danke. Ich wollte schon aufbohren...


----------



## Lasse (17. März 2013)

@ Jocki: Habs heute so umgebaut - funzt wirklich perfekt!


----------



## guido9178 (21. März 2013)

So FanesPinion-gemeinde

Bin für 2013 auch wieder mal Startklar, nach dem ich 4 Monate mal nicht biken war.  

Ich weiß , für viele ist es zu grell , aber ich finde es Schick    






















habe dieses mal auch mal die kleinere Übersetzung ausprobiert.  Aber ich denke die Tausche ich im Laufe des Jahres wieder.


Grüße guido


----------



## Hufi (21. März 2013)

Ooh man, das ist mal ein richtiger Knaller! Das findest Du überall wieder. Viel Spass damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (21. März 2013)

Ich find es cool, auf jeden Fall ein sehr hoher wiedererkennungs Faktor. Und  sehr individuell.  

Aber wie hast du das mit der Gabel und den Felgen hinbekommen das die exakt den gleichen Farbton haben? Alles von Alutech lackieren lassen?


----------



## guido9178 (21. März 2013)

Hallo

durch zufall ist der Pulverbetrieb wo Alutech das machen lässt in meiner Nähe und so konnte ich durch eine Kurze Rücksprache mit denen, meine Teile hinbringen  

grüße guido


----------



## goflo (21. März 2013)

Wow...ist das direkt auf die Zwölf. Aber irgendwie hats was


----------



## zingel (21. März 2013)

geil!


----------



## Piefke (21. März 2013)

Gefällt mir


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. März 2013)

guido9178 schrieb:


> So FanesPinion-gemeinde
> Bin für 2013 auch wieder mal Startklar, nach dem ich 4 Monate mal nicht biken war.
> Ich weiß , für viele ist es zu grell , aber ich finde es Schick
> http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/iz/yr/izyrp838gbyl/large_2013-03-15_17-51-43_655.jpg?0



Geil! Ich find's ziemlich gut! 

Damit es hier ein bisserl was zu zerfetzen gibt (mittlerweile mit schwarzer Sektor statt der Van).


----------



## ollo (22. März 2013)

@Guido

damit findet man Dich und dein Rad in jeder Schlucht und jedem noch so dunklem Wald wieder....... ich seh es schon kommen das die Waldbewohner an Deinem Hometrail nur noch mit Sonnenbrille unterwegs sind ..... Blendit Pinion  ..... sehr Geil und im Vergleich zum eher unauffälligen 301 ein wahrer Farbkracher


----------



## guido9178 (23. März 2013)

Hallo

Danke euch erst mal 
Ich hoffe mal nicht das ich in irgendeiner Schlucht liegen muss mal, und ja kann sein das es die Wanderer blendet, aber auffallen um jeden Preis ist auch was .    Man muss auch mal im Leben , Farbenfroh sein 

Mal was anderes, hat  jemand von euch auch die kleine Übersetzung mal ausprobiert?    Finde es schon grass was ein Zahn vorne im Verhältniss so ausmacht.  

grüße guido


----------



## ollo (23. März 2013)

guido9178 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Danke euch erst mal
> Ich hoffe mal nicht das ich in irgendeiner Schlucht liegen muss mal, und ja kann sein das es die Wanderer blendet, aber auffallen um jeden Preis ist auch was .    Man muss auch mal im Leben , Farbenfroh sein
> ...




tztztzt warum den gleich so Negativ gedacht .... in der Schlucht Fahrender weise war mein Gedanke ... Ok damit es nicht so dramatisch ist , Fahrender weise im Tal


----------



## guido9178 (23. März 2013)

Ach ollo,
weis doch wie du es meindest    und negativ war das ja auch nicht gemeint.   
aber um im Tal zu fahren, muss man erst rauf auf den Berg.   

gruß guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (23. März 2013)

guido9178 schrieb:


> ach ollo,
> weis doch wie du es meindest    und negativ war das ja auch nicht gemeint.
> Aber um im tal zu fahren, muss man erst rauf auf den berg.
> 
> gruß guido



.


----------



## KATZenfreund (29. März 2013)

Jau, das Grüne hat was...glücklich, wer den Farbgebenden nahe bei sich hat. Sammal: machste die Decals selber? Würde gerne mal was machen lassen... Gerne PM
Das Schwarz/rot/weiße ist bis auf das ganz schwarze Unterrohr der Hammer!


----------



## guido9178 (29. März 2013)

So  Hallo,

mich hat es wohl heute erwischt, der Technikdefekt beim Pinion .  Oder ich sage mal, ich hoffe es nicht.

beim Biken musste ich heute feststellen, das das Getriebe komische geräusche von sich gibt , und sich auch nur wiederwillig schalten lässt.  
Irgendwie hört es sich innendrin nicht Gesund an.  Habe vorhin auch daheim festegestellt das sich das Getriebe schwer treten lässt, also merklicher Widerstand.   

Hat das einer von euch auch schon mal gehabt?

Gruß  guido


----------



## Spletti (30. März 2013)

guido9178 schrieb:


> So  Hallo,
> 
> mich hat es wohl heute erwischt, der Technikdefekt beim Pinion .  Oder ich sage mal, ich hoffe es nicht.
> 
> ...



Also so wie du es geschildert hast hab ich es noch nicht gehört oder gelesen. Auf jeden Fall solltest du direkt mit Pinion Kontakt aufnehmen, da wird dir schnell geholfen... Viel Glück


----------



## guido9178 (30. März 2013)

Hallo 

Ja das werde ich wohl am Dienstag machen müssen.  Weis auch das die von Pinion sehr schnell arbeiten, blos das Problem ist , am Ostersonntag wollte ich eine Tour machen. 
naja mal sehen was wird.

gruß  guido


----------



## KATZenfreund (30. März 2013)

Hei Guido,

das ist ja schade!
Machst Du Deine Aufkleber selber?


----------



## 100 Oktan (19. Mai 2013)

Hi guido,

was ist nun mit Deiner Pinion?

Gruß
100 Oktan


----------



## 100 Oktan (19. Mai 2013)

Frage an die Pinion Fahrer:

Bin letztens zwei verschiedene Bikes mit Pinion gefahren. Bei beiden Bikes hat sich das Wiederantreten komisch angefühlt.

Wenn ich ein paar Meter ohne zu Treten gerollt bin und anschließend wieder schlagartig in die Pedale getreten habe, dann hat sich das ziemlich hart und ungut angefühlt.

Es hat sich so angefühlt, als würde beim Antreten ein erster Sperrklinkenfreilauf greifen und einige Radsätze beschleunigen bis ein zweiter Sperrklinkenfreilauf greift und dann schließlich die Antriebswelle samt Ritzel mit nimmt. Beim Greifen des zweiten Sperrklinkenfreilaufs fühlt es sich zudem so an als würde die Massenträgheit des beschleunigten Radsatzes gegen diesen Sperrklinkenfreilauf schlagen und wieder leicht abprallen und gegen die Kurbeldrehnung schlagen, was man dann als komisches und hartes Einkuppelgefühl wahrnimmt.

Ist das bei Euch auch so?

Oder ist das Einkuppel bei Euch nach einer Tretpause ganz soft?


----------



## M8184 (19. Mai 2013)

100 Oktan schrieb:


> Frage an die Pinion Fahrer:
> 
> Bin letztens zwei verschiedene Bikes mit Pinion gefahren. Bei beiden Bikes hat sich das Wiederantreten komisch angefühlt.
> 
> ...



Das kommt auf den Gang an, in den höheren gängen beschleunigt das Getriebe Ritzel sehr schnell und dann gibt es immer einen leichten Schlag sobald der Freilauf des hr ritzels greift. Sofern du das meinst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido9178 (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
also bei meinem Pinion war es so, das wohl durch einen äusseren Umstand  zuviel Drehmoment auf das getriebe gewirkt hat, das es einen etwas größeren Schaden davongezogen hat.  Das ganze wurde aber einmalig jetzt von Pinion aus kulanz getauscht. 
Was ich aber auch feststellen musste, das ich das gleiche Schaltgefühl habe, wie 100oktan , seit dem ich es wieder habe.
Komisches einrasten nach mehreren Tretvorgängen und und und  
Naja beobachte das ganze mal und mal sehen was wird.


----------



## M8184 (20. Mai 2013)

Was war das für ein Umstand wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## guido9178 (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo, klar kannst du fragen. 

ich kann ihn dir aber nicht sagen, da es für mich aus unerklärlichen Gründen war, da ich weder Gespungen noch irgendwo hängengeblieben bin.  War komisch nach einer Abfahrt die jetzt nicht wirklich Technisch anspruchsvoll war   naja , es wurde ja getauscht und nun muss ich mal sehen. 

Dafür hat es mir gestern eine Hinterbauschraube abgerissen


----------



## 100 Oktan (20. Mai 2013)

@M8184:
Ob es der Nabenfreilauf ist oder nicht, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Den Nabenfreilauf habe ich jetzt mal ausgeschlossen, da das der selbe Freilauf ist wie an vielen Nicht-Pinion Bikes und die haben dieses Phänomen auch nicht. Obwohl ich dieses Verhalten mit einigen Nicht-Pinion Bikes durch sehr schnelles und hartes Antreten provoziert habe, konnte ich kein ähnliches Verhalten feststellen.

Ein weiterer Punkt ist der, dass dieses Verhalten tatsächlich vom eingelegten Gang abhängig ist. Ich glaube allerdings, dass es in den unteren (leichten) Gängen stärker zu spüren war. 


 @guido9178:
Welche Hinterbauschraube? Die am Horstlink?


----------



## guido9178 (20. Mai 2013)

ja genau die.    naja habe Jü heute eine Mail geschrieben.  

gruß guido


----------



## 100 Oktan (21. Mai 2013)

@guido9178:

Gib mir Bescheid, was Du als Ersatz bekommst. Eine Aluminium-, Edelstahl- oder Titanschraube.

Es gehen ja mehrere verschiedene Gerüchte rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido9178 (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo 100 Oktan,

gestern kam die Ersatz schraube und so wie es aussieht ist sie aus Alu.
Welchen Grund hat es , das du gefragt hast?
Lass mich bitte nicht dumm Sterben   

gruß  guido


----------



## akastylez (4. Juni 2013)

Moin zusammen....kann mir mal Jemand mitteilen wie leicht der kleinste Gang beim Enduro Pinion ist? Eher so wie 24/36 oder eher so wie 26/36?

Danke Euch..

Grüße
Basti


----------



## Xstream85 (4. Juni 2013)

Für den ersten Gang wird ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1,59 angegeben.

Das entspräche mit einem 36er Ritzel hinten vorne circa 22,6.

--> 22,6/36

Gruß


----------



## akastylez (4. Juni 2013)

Na das hört sich doch gut an  mit den Ritzeln kann man auch noch variieren  ich bin echt am überlegen. Wie viel Mehrgewicht hat man denn gegenüber der Kettenschaltung ca.?


----------



## M8184 (4. Juni 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Na das hört sich doch gut an  mit den Ritzeln kann man auch noch variieren  ich bin echt am überlegen. Wie viel Mehrgewicht hat man denn gegenüber der Kettenschaltung ca.?



1,5 kg gegenüber xtr ca. 
Ich fahre vorne 24 hinten 26 Zähne. Das ist ideal für untrainierte wie mich


----------



## akastylez (4. Juni 2013)

Ja, das wäre auch meine Wahl


----------



## RolfK (30. Juni 2013)

Grad entdeckt:

http://enduro-mtb.com/dauertestbike-review-01-alutech-fanes-enduro-3-0-pinion-2013/


----------



## akastylez (11. Juli 2013)

Wird es die Fanes Pinion auch mit Keilriemen geben? Das wäre genau das was ich suche.


----------



## liquidnight (12. Juli 2013)

Prinzipiell schon:
http://www.hilite-bikes.com/bike-blog/pinion-rennrad
Wie man es spannt, weiß ich noch nicht. 

Btw.: weiß jemand wie man den Pinion-Freilauf feiner verzahnt kriegt ? Mein Pinion-Freilauf hat gefühlte 30° auf der Kurbel bis sich mal das Kettenrad dreht.  Die Nabe hinten läuft sauber, also mit <5° Leerweg.


----------



## akastylez (12. Juli 2013)

Klar...geben tut es das bei Nicolai ja auch...nur die Frage ist ob es bei Alutech auch noch angeboten wird...endlich kein fetten mehr..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (12. Juli 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Klar...geben tut es das bei Nicolai ja auch...nur die Frage ist ob es bei Alutech auch noch angeboten wird...endlich kein fetten mehr..


AFAIK gibt es den Gates Antrieb auch bei Nicolai nur in den Hardtails.
Meines Wissens nach gibt es für den Gates keinen Spanner und dieser 
wäre Grundvoraussetzung um den Riemen in einem Fully einsetzen zu können.


----------



## KATZenfreund (12. Juli 2013)

liquidnight schrieb:


> Prinzipiell schon:
> http://www.hilite-bikes.com/bike-blog/pinion-rennrad
> Wie man es spannt, weiß ich noch nicht.
> 
> Btw.: weiß jemand wie man den Pinion-Freilauf feiner verzahnt kriegt ? Mein Pinion-Freilauf hat gefühlte 30° auf der Kurbel bis sich mal das Kettenrad dreht.  Die Nabe hinten läuft sauber, also mit <5° Leerweg.



Ist bei mit auch so. Besonders, wenn beide Winkel zusammenkommen.
Musst Du mal bei Pinion nachfragen, sind sehr nett udn auskunftsfreudig...


----------



## akastylez (12. Juli 2013)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> AFAIK gibt es den Gates Antrieb auch bei Nicolai nur in den Hardtails.
> Meines Wissens nach gibt es für den Gates keinen Spanner und dieser
> wäre Grundvoraussetzung um den Riemen in einem Fully einsetzen zu können.



Das ist wohl wahr...aber vielleicht könnte man die Verstellung der Ausfallenden zum spannen der Riemen nehmen..


----------



## Rad-ab (12. Juli 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Das ist wohl wahr...aber vielleicht könnte man die Verstellung der Ausfallenden zum spannen der Riemen nehmen..



...Ich glaube Du hast nicht verstanden warum man 
beim Fully nen Ketten- (/Riemen-) Spanner braucht?
-> Beim Einfedern ändert sich der Abstand Ritzel Kettenblatt. 

(Außer der Drehpunkt des Hinterbaus würde auf der Achse des Kettenblattes liegen...)


----------



## akastylez (12. Juli 2013)

Hmmm...stimmt...hatte ich gar nicht bedacht...ja, war ne lange Nacht.


----------



## goflo (14. Juli 2013)

Heute zweimal ne Gruppe Biker im Wald getroffen.....zweimal gefragt worden, ob das ein Pedelec ist. 

Ich geh mal brechen.....


----------



## Ganiscol (14. Juli 2013)

Banausen halt. 

Das nächste mal sagst ja und ergänzt, dass der Flüssigakku in die Rahmenrohre gegossen wurde - Weltneuheit!


----------



## Spletti (14. Juli 2013)

goflo schrieb:


> Heute zweimal ne Gruppe Biker im Wald getroffen.....zweimal gefragt worden, ob das ein Pedelec ist.
> 
> Ich geh mal brechen.....


----------



## KATZenfreund (14. Juli 2013)

War hier in Hamburg auch schon so.... Die Pedelecs sind schon seeehr dolle in den Köpfen der Leute angekommen... das hat Pinion noch vor sich... Solange gilt für die PinionUser der Wissens- und Erfahrungsvorsprung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goflo (14. Juli 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Die Pedelecs sind schon seeehr dolle in den Köpfen der Leute angekommen... das hat Pinion noch vor sich...



Die haben das schon auf der Liste -> SUch mal nach Pinion E 1.8


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Juli 2013)

goflo schrieb:


> Heute zweimal ne Gruppe Biker im Wald getroffen.....zweimal gefragt worden, ob das ein Pedelec ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2013)

goflo schrieb:


> Heute zweimal ne Gruppe Biker im Wald getroffen.....zweimal gefragt worden, ob das ein Pedelec ist.
> 
> Ich geh mal brechen.....



Sag das mal einem Nucleonfahrer ....da hörste ständig in leise, nachdem du vorbeigefahren bist, "Mit einem E-Bike würd ich da auch hochfahre"

G.


----------



## lhampe (14. Juli 2013)

Bevor Pinion so ein Elektro Mist baut sollen die lieber ne leichte 12 Gang Version bringen.


----------



## jopo (15. Juli 2013)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> AFAIK gibt es den Gates Antrieb auch bei Nicolai nur in den Hardtails.
> Meines Wissens nach gibt es für den Gates keinen Spanner und dieser
> wäre Grundvoraussetzung um den Riemen in einem Fully einsetzen zu können.


 
Es gibt bisher genau ein richtiges Fully mit Zahnriemen, nämlich meins mit Rohlex. Und ich mache das "auf eigene Gefahr". Das kein Bike-Hersteller sowas baut, hat einen einfachen Grund. In den jedem Riemen beiliegenden Sicherheitshinweisen steht, dass der Riemen nicht in die "Gegenrichtung" gebogen werden darf und dass keine Spannrolle eingesetzt werden darf.  
Die Fullys mit Pinion-Getriebe sind meines Wissens bisher alles Viergelenker. Und ohne obenliegende Kettenstrebe fehlt der Raum, um den Riemen nach oben zu spannen. Ausserdem habe ich bisher keine Hinterradnabe ausser Rohloff gesehen, bei der man neben dem Ritzel noch einen Spannarm sinnvoll befestigen könnte (also zum Beispiel nicht auf dem Freilauf). Der Spannarm muss nämlich auf der Hinterachse drehend gelagert sein. Wenn es nicht diese Probleme gäbe, hätte ich schon längst ein Fully mit Pinion und Gates GEPLANT. Dann gibt es nämlich noch das Problem, dass man zu der gewünschten Übersetzung und Kettenstrebenlänge (Abstand Tretlagerachse/Hinterradachse) die passende Riemenlänge braucht. Und zwar am besten MILLIMETERGENAU. Jeder Millimeter zu wenig könnte beim maximalen Einfedern den zu kurzen Riemen zerreissen und jeder Millimeter zu viel muss weggespannt werden, was wegen dem Bauraum (siehe oben) eher nicht möglich ist und der Riemen würde dabei noch mehr gebogen.
Ich hatte im Forum bisher noch nicht geschrieben, was mir vor ein paar Tagen passiert ist. Der Zahnriemen hat bei meinem Cannondale Prophet nämlich die genau die Länge, dass er beim maximalen Einfedern straff gespannt ist. Das er vielleicht zerreissen könnte, wenn der Dämpfer durchschlägt, habe ich bewusst in Kauf genommen, weil ich mir gedacht habe, wenn der Federweg maximal genutzt wird, trete ich ohnehin nie, kann also nicht viel passieren. Falsch gedacht, Bodenprobe genommen, Aua! 
Der Grund ist, hier am Lago, vorm Haus, geht der Weg zunächst kurz steil hinunter und dann mit scharfem Knick wieder länger steil hinauf.  Um da mit Schwung hinauf zu kommen habe ich also voll angetreten, auch in der Kompression. Das Problem mit dem Durchschlagen und Treten hatte ich in dem Moment leider vergessen. Und dann hat es mich aus den Klickies und auf die Schnauze gelassen. Ein neuer Riemen kostet bei UT ca. 100 Tacken. Prost!
Ich bin aber die geplante Tour mit dem Ersatzriemen noch gefahren 
jopo


----------



## KATZenfreund (15. Juli 2013)

Wieviele km hat der Riemen denn letztendlich gehalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (15. Juli 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> Bevor Pinion so ein Elektro Mist baut sollen die lieber ne leichte 12 Gang Version bringen.


So wie man hört wird eine kleinere Version (bandbreiten technisch) zur Eurobike vorgestellt.
Maße bleibe natürlich gleich, so dass sie auch in bestehende Pinion-Rahmen passt.
Zielgruppe soll wohl u.a. der Gravity-Bereich sein,
d.h. ob sie auch leichter wird muss man erstmal sehen.


----------



## fiizz (19. August 2013)

Ich wollte schnell mal das schwarze gegen ein rotes Zahlenrad von PINION tauschen.
Aber das war mehr Gepfriemel als ich dachte ... 

Zum Abziehen des Zahlenrades braucht's nur gute Findernägel und bisschen Kraft. Aber dann beginnt der Spaß: Wenn man nicht den aufgeklebten Drehgriff-Gummi abziehen, zerstören und dann einen neuen (hab gar nicht geschaut ob es einen neuen als Ersatz gibt) aufkleben will, dann kann man versuchen, es wie folgt zu machen (leider nur Handy-Pics):

Zunächste einen ersten Kabelbinder neben den Gummiwulst dort platzieren, wo der Zahlenring sitzt (saß)...






...dann den Gummiwulst des Drehgriffs mit dem Kabelbinder zurückschieben und Kabelbinder dabei enger ziehen (klingt leichter als es ist), sodass der neue Zahlenring über Kabelbinder und niedergehaltenen Gummiwulst aufgestreift werden kann. 
Damit der Kabelbinder nicht immer wieder vom Gummiwulst abrutscht, hab ich ihn - nach etlichen Fehlversuchen - mit zwei weiteren Kabelbindern daran gehindert.

Endlich - viele Kabelbinder später:






Der Zahlenring ist drauf, die Kabelbinder können ab: Bei meinen Fehlversuchen hab ich dennoch mit dem Zahlenring ein paar kleine Stückchen vom Gummigriff abgeschert.






Vielleicht hilft das jemandem: Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MiP18 (20. August 2013)

jopo schrieb:


> Es gibt bisher genau ein richtiges Fully mit Zahnriemen, nämlich meins mit Rohlex.
> 
> Die Fullys mit Pinion-Getriebe sind meines Wissens bisher alles Viergelenker.




Guckst du hier: http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2013/05/02/mitech-epsilon-fully-testzusammenfassung/

Nur so zur Info 

.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. August 2013)

Das ist kein richtiges Fully. Wenn du seine Aussage entkräften willst, dann mußt du schon das hier nehmen






G.


----------



## DocB (20. August 2013)

Wasndas für ein Getriebe?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. August 2013)

http://www.effigear.com/ 

G.


----------



## bigstevie (20. August 2013)

Hallo,

mal ne Frage an die anderen Pinion-Fahrer; Habe meine Pinion schon mehrmals wegen kleiner Probleme zu Pinion enschicken müssen .. 
Am Anfang fand ich super geil das man das Teil sogar unter Last sauber hochschalten konnte (Ausnahme 6-7 und 12-13 .. das ging aber auch super wenn man ein wenig Last wegnahm bzw wenn man schaltete wenn ein Pedal oben und eins unten ist .. also die Punkte mit dem wenigsten Drehmoment). 
Als ich das getriebe letztes mal zurück bekam und verbaut habe hatte ich dann folgendes Problem:

Beim Hochschalten vom 6. in den 7. und 12. in den 13. (mit gaaaanz wenig Last) höre ich das Schaltgeräusch aber es schaltet definitiv nicht. Erst wenn ich rollen lasse höre ich dann nach 1 bis 2 Sekunden das es schaltet. Und merke das es dann auch getan hat wenn ich wieder trete. Oder aber wenn ich noch einen Gang weiter hoch schalte , dann schaltet es 2 Gänge auf einmal (also von 6 in 8 bzw von 12 in 14). Habe das Problem auch wenn ich das Bike auf den Kopf stelle und locker mit der Hand kurbele.

Habe das Getriebe daraufhin wieder zu Pinion geschickt und jetzt wieder verbaut aber das gleiche Problem. 
Bin mir aber 100%ig sicher das das am Anfang nicht war !!!

Ist ja jetzt wie bei ner günstigen Kettenschaltung bei der bei nem Schaltvorgang auch schon mal net geschaltet wird und erst dann wenn man noch weiter schaltet ruckts dann rein.

Was habt ihr da für Erfahrungen.

Beste Grüße,   Bigstevie


----------



## Jocki (21. August 2013)

Ich habe nach Rücksprache mit Pinion festgestellt, dass das saubere Schaltverhalten von einer korrekten Zugspannung abhängig ist, hatte ich ursprünglich nicht gedacht. Wenn die Zugspannung passt, schaltet das Getriebe auch sauber.


----------



## bigstevie (21. August 2013)

Das haben die mir auch am Telefon gesagt als ich denen die Probleme schilderte. Habe mit verschiedenen Zugspannungen experimentiert .. aber da das Getriebe alle Gänge sauber schaltet außer halt in 7 und 13, wirds wohl was anderes sein ...


----------



## fiizz (21. August 2013)

bigstevie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...Beim Hochschalten vom 6. in den 7. und 12. in den 13. (mit gaaaanz wenig Last) höre ich das Schaltgeräusch aber es schaltet definitiv nicht. Erst wenn ich rollen lasse höre ich dann nach 1 bis 2 Sekunden das es schaltet. Und merke das es dann auch getan hat wenn ich wieder trete. Oder aber wenn ich noch einen Gang weiter hoch schalte , dann schaltet es 2 Gänge auf einmal (also von 6 in 8 bzw von 12 in 14).



Das ist bei meiner Pinien in diesen Gängen genauso, nur muss ich nicht 1 bis 2 Sekunden frei von Drehmoment sein - das geht in zehntel Sekunden.

Das einzig "seltsame" ist, dass ich im 6. Gang schon 2x etwa eine gefühlte Viertel Kurbelumdrehung ins Leere getreten habe und dann mit Klack wieder ein Gang d'rin war. Weiß wer was das ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigstevie (23. August 2013)

Das mit dem ins leere treten für ne viertel Umdrehung habe ich so alle paar Wochen mal. Soll schon mal vorkommen können je nachdem wie die Freiläufe und die Getriebebauteile gerade stehen.


----------



## KATZenfreund (24. September 2013)

Hier mal zwei Pinion AMs auf einmal...


----------



## goflo (24. September 2013)

*hierStandQuatsch*


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei Pinion AMs auf einmal...





G.


----------



## ollo (24. September 2013)

Zauberei anders geht das gar nicht


----------



## Bloodhound5 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hier ein Dauertest-Bericht zur Pinion, gefahren im Fanes:

http://enduro-mtb.com/dauertest-review-02-die-pinion-p1-18-im-alutech-fanes/


----------



## KATZenfreund (2. Oktober 2013)

Hex-hex, da waren's zweieiei!


----------



## ollo (4. Oktober 2013)

ein neues Familienmitglied....... leider nicht meines sondern von Prometheus2018 ...ein Projekt das Mitte 2012 seinen Anfang nahm und Gestern endlich Praktisch in Material und Aufbau umgesetzt .....170 mm Enduro Pinion Lady mit leichten 15,88 Kg ..... viel Spaß damit Prometheus2018


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2013)

Ein Traum

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goflo (4. Oktober 2013)

@ollo
15,88kg ??
Wie habt ihr das geschafft?

Mit den schweren Baron, absenkbarer Stütze etc.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2013)

goflo schrieb:


> @ollo
> 15,88kg ??
> Wie habt ihr das geschafft?



Durch die Syntacespacer

G.


----------



## ollo (4. Oktober 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Durch die Syntacespacer
> 
> G.




die waren das Zünglein an der Waage.... es wären sonst mindestens 16, irgendwas geworden 

ich fasse hier mal die Teile zusammen..... Enduro Pinion mit Carbonstreben, BOS VipR und Deville 170 mm Tapered, Chris King Steuersatz, von Syntace stammen/ Vector Carbon / #9  Pedale / Megaforce + federleichte Spacer / , XTR Trailbremse 203/180 mm, Kindschock LEV 150mm...irgendeine Sattelklemme die noch gegen eine von Syntace getauscht wird, EThirteen TRS plus Laufräder (1560g / 142x12 und 20mm) Conti Schläuche und Bereifung MK II Protection 2,4 und Baron 2,3 BC, Twinworks Griffe und hier und da noch etwas schischi


----------



## Prometheus2018 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ohhhhh Ja..!

Meine Lady.... 

Übrigens sie heißt Eleanore...

An dieser stelle nochmals herzlichen dank an ollo der maßgeblich an der Zusammenstellung und Zusammenbau mitgewirkt hat...
Ohne Ihn wäre dies nicht möglich gewesen...

Sie ist der Hammer...!

Freue mich wenn ich sie über meinen Hometrail scheuchen kann...

 MfG Karsten

BTW: meine Freundin ist eifersüchtig... Sie steht in meinem Schlafzimmer...


----------



## downhillsau (12. Oktober 2013)

Prometheus2018 schrieb:


> Ohhhhh Ja..!
> 
> Meine Lady....
> 
> ...



Eleanore, jawoll. Wenn sie dann auch nur ansatzweise so klingt, wie sie aussieht, machen alle freiweillig Platz aufm trail. Für alle Nicht-Pinion Fahrer, ich rede hier vom eingebauten E-Motor.

Na Spaß bei Seite. Schickes Bike und das Gewicht ist ja mal der Hammer. Mit meinen neuen Laufrädern komm ich jetzt auch in diese Region.
Konntest du deine Lady schon mal ausführen? Also ich möchte momentan nix anderes mehr fahren


----------



## Jocki (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe heute leider festgestellt, dass mein linker Kurbelarm parallel zu dem Schlitz an der Achse einen Riss hat. Hatte das schonmal jemand?

Dafür hab ich mal Gabel (White Brothers Loop 140mm) plus 29er Vorderrad aus meinem Hardtail in die Fanes gedengelt. Fährt sich erstaunlich gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (31. Oktober 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Ich habe heute leider festgestellt, dass mein linker Kurbelarm parallel zu dem Schlitz an der Achse einen Riss hat. Hatte das schonmal jemand?



Mal zu fest angezogen? Schreibe Pinion und dir wird geholfen. Das Problem wurde dort erkannt und mit einem durchgehenden Gewinde behoben.


----------



## akastylez (10. November 2013)

Sauber! Ich hoffe er hat mehr Glück mit der Gabel als die Leute die ich kenne.


----------



## Bermann (24. November 2013)

Hallo Pinion Freunde,

an manchen Bikes gibt es eine kleine Schraube in der Kettenstrebe an der Lagerachse auf der rechten Seite. Siehe Bilder. (Das linke Bild ist von Giantimpact.)

Warum ist diese Schraube bei machen Bikes verbaut und bei manchen nicht?

Wer hat so eine Schraube und wer nicht? Welches Baujahr hat das entsprechende Bike?

Danke Euch.

Gruß
Bermann


----------



## hasardeur (24. November 2013)

Ich kann nur mutmaßen...die Pinion-Rahmen werden ja in Ascheffel geschweißt. Diese Schraube hatten mMn nur die Modelle vor E3. Vielleicht hatten das die ersten Pinion noch, weil dafür ein paar "alte" Yokes verbaut wurden, wobei alt eben nicht schlechter heißen muss.


----------



## Bermann (24. November 2013)

Mir ist die Schraube erst bei den neueren Bikes aufgefallen. Die alten hatten diese Schraube noch nicht.

Vielleicht haben die ganz neuen Bikes diese wieder nicht mehr.

Wie ist es bei den neuesten Auslieferungen?


----------



## liquidnight (25. November 2013)

Bermann schrieb:


> Wie ist es bei den neuesten Auslieferungen?


FanesPinion2013: ohne die Schraube


----------



## crazymaniac (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallöle,

mein Anliegen passt hier zwar nicht so ganz rein, habe aber auch nichts gefunden wo es besser gepasst hätte.
Gibt es hier im Forum Ansprechpartner für/von Pinion und Carbocage, wenn ja wer.
Auf meine Anfragen auf deren HP's gibts leider keinerlei Reaktionen.

Ich möchte eigentlich nur wissen, welche Carbocage an die Pinion montiert werden kann und welche Version der Schaltung Pinion ausliefert an die Rahmenhersteller bezüglich der neuen Kurbel.

PS: das ganze kommt in ein Alutech Bike 

Grüße

Nico


----------



## KATZenfreund (10. Dezember 2013)

Hi Nico,

eimpfach bei den Pinion-Leuts durchklingeln, 0711 2174 9150, die geben Dir gerne Auskunft. Mir kannste dann auch bescheid geben, denn der Carbocage steht auf der Augeglänzauchhabenwillliste...


----------



## Spletti (11. Dezember 2013)

Da brauchst da nicht anzurufen. Ich stehe grad mit dem Sigi von Carbovage in Kotakt und er meint das es noch 2 Wochen dauert, weil wohl ein Teil fehlt was er nicht selbst fertigt.

Die obere KettenfÃ¼hrung fÃ¼r die FÃ¼hrung und die Tuningteile fÃ¼r den Spanner + schraube in den ferfÃ¼gbaren Farben kostet um die 160 â¬. Ich hab die Rechnung schon hier, nur hab ich sie nicht greifbar.

Also wenn er sich meldet sag ich hier bescheid. Will das Ding auch unbedingt haben.

LG Kai


----------



## crazymaniac (11. Dezember 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> Da brauchst da nicht anzurufen. Ich stehe grad mit dem Sigi von Carbovage in Kotakt und er meint das es noch 2 Wochen dauert, weil wohl ein Teil fehlt was er nicht selbst fertigt.
> 
> Die obere Kettenführung für die Führung und die Tuningteile für den Spanner + schraube in den ferfügbaren Farben kostet um die 160 . Ich hab die Rechnung schon hier, nur hab ich sie nicht greifbar.
> 
> ...


 

Gibts das Ding in der Gesamtheit auch auf deren Seite zu bestaunen, wenn ja wie heißt es konkret?

Danke

Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (11. Dezember 2013)

Nein, es ist noch nicht auf der HP eingebunden.

Hier nochmal von der Rechnung:

1 1 Pinion KettenfÃ¼hrung 24T schwarz 49,00 
2 1 Tuningteile Pinion Kettenspanner schwarz 79,00 

War also doch weniger Geld. 130 â¬.....


----------



## crazymaniac (11. Dezember 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> Nein, es ist noch nicht auf der HP eingebunden.
> 
> Hier nochmal von der Rechnung:
> 
> ...



Wenn du das Zeugs hast, mach mal bitten nen Bild davon


----------



## Spletti (11. Dezember 2013)

check


----------



## crazymaniac (18. Dezember 2013)

7 Tage später 

gibt es schon nen Versandtermin für dein Cage, Kai?

Grüße

Nico


----------



## KATZenfreund (18. Dezember 2013)

In den Messenews der Eurobike 2013 gibt es bei Pinien ein Bild, da ist die KeFü drauf... Suchen ist also angesagt...:-(


----------



## Spletti (21. Dezember 2013)

Ja ich weiß, die Zeit ist um aber er hat sich noch nicht gemeldet. Der Kontakt mit ihm ist etwas "schleppend" weil es nur über FB geht.
Ich werde ihm heute mal anschreiben....

Und nach der News brauch man nicht großartig suchen... sieht schon geil aus obwohl man die Führung eig nicht brauch^^


----------



## crazymaniac (23. Dezember 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, die Zeit ist um aber er hat sich noch nicht gemeldet. Der Kontakt mit ihm ist etwas "schleppend" weil es nur über FB geht.
> Ich werde ihm heute mal anschreiben....
> 
> Und nach der News brauch man nicht großartig suchen... sieht schon geil aus obwohl man die Führung eig nicht brauch^^


 
So Kai

, wie bestell ich jetzt so ein Gerät, Anrufen, Homepage, Facebook, Trommeln, Dosentelefon, Rauchzeichen?
Ich brauch das Zeugs zwar erst irgendwann im Februar, aber bekanntlich rennt die Zeit meist einfach so davon, wenn man was braucht ;-)

Grüße und bis dahin schonmal frohe Weihnachten

Nico


----------



## Spletti (23. Dezember 2013)

Hi, also er hat sich noch nicht gemeldet. ich denke das wird dieses Jahr nichts mehr.

Am besten du schreibst ihm hier ne nachricht:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/CARBOCAGE

und rufst auch hier an:

fon:  +49(0)173/1934351

ich hab beides gemacht. viel erfolg!!!!!


----------



## Spletti (16. Januar 2014)

Hab gestern eine nachricht bekommen das es sich noch bis nächste woche verzögert. Also abwarten und Tee trinken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymaniac (16. Januar 2014)

Spletti schrieb:


> Hab gestern eine nachricht bekommen das es sich noch bis nächste woche verzögert. Also abwarten und Tee trinken..


 
Mir hat der Sigi vorgestern geschrieben und meinte auch, dass für die 24er Blattgröße ab nächster Woche wohl was da sein sollte. Mal schauen wie wir da weiter verfahren werden.


----------



## crazymaniac (11. Februar 2014)

Spletti schrieb:


> Hab gestern eine nachricht bekommen das es sich noch bis nächste woche verzögert. Also abwarten und Tee trinken..


 
So ich habe meine KeFü bekommen, jetzt fehlt nur noch mein Rahmen :-D


----------



## KATZenfreund (13. Februar 2014)

Bilder!!!


----------



## crazymaniac (13. Februar 2014)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Bilder!!!


 
Mach ich heute nachmittag von den gelieferten Einzelteilen. In zusammengebauter form erst wenn ich mein Sennes Rahmen bekomme, irgendwann.


----------



## crazymaniac (14. Februar 2014)

So anbei die gelieferten Einzelteile von Carbocage. Ik lass mir  überraschen ;-)


----------



## KATZenfreund (14. Februar 2014)

Feines Teil! Was hat es gekostet und gibt es auch nur den unteren Teil mit den Umlenk-/Spannrollen ohne die Kettenführung oben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymaniac (14. Februar 2014)

Das kam 128€

Bei Sigi kannste das sicherlich auch einzeln ordern.


----------



## liquidnight (13. April 2014)

M8184 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte bisher keine Probleme, es gibt aber mittlerweile von Pinion auch noch einen stärkeren Kettenspanner als Zubehör




Den such ich grade, hat jemand eine URL oder Teilenummer  für diesen "stärkeren" Kettenspanner ?


----------



## M8184 (13. April 2014)

Auf der Seite http://pinion.eu/downloads/ die Image Broschüre downloaden. Auf den letzten Seiten sind sämtliche Ersatzteile. Wobei es dort nur noch einen Kettenspanner gibt, ich vermute das es nur noch den starken gibt. Ansonsten einfach ne Mail an Pinion, die Antworten immer schnell


----------



## liquidnight (13. April 2014)

Ok danke - ich hab den schon im Shop gefunden. Nun muss ich mich nur noch damit abfinden, den "Bugfix" selbst  zu bezahlen


----------



## M8184 (13. April 2014)

Damit musste ich mich auch ab finden, aber Pinion war schon oft genug sehr kulant und deswegen ging das relativ leicht.


----------



## goflo (16. Mai 2014)

Wo ihr gerade beim Kettenspanner seid... hat schonmal jemand beim Standard-Kettenspanner die Laufröllchen gewechselt?
Wollte welche in rot elox reinbauen und musste feststellen, dass "normale" Schaltwerks-Rädchen nicht passen (anderer Durchmesser des Lagers).


----------



## liquidnight (16. Mai 2014)

Was für nen Durchmesser haben sie denn ?  Irgendwann muss ich das ja auch machen.   Bei Rohloff gibt's ja auch andere Durchmesser (den weiß ich grad nicht auswendig).


----------



## goflo (16. Mai 2014)

Also die originalen Rädchen sind wohl von Tacx (11 Zähne), wenn ich das richtig entziffert habe und haben einen Achsdurchmesser von 7mm. Ich hatte einen Satz Hope Rädchen bestellt.....die haben aber 5mm Achsdurchmesser.


----------



## crazymaniac (21. Mai 2014)

goflo schrieb:


> Also die originalen Rädchen sind wohl von Tacx (11 Zähne), wenn ich das richtig entziffert habe und haben einen Achsdurchmesser von 7mm. Ich hatte einen Satz Hope Rädchen bestellt.....die haben aber 5mm Achsdurchmesser.


Also ich habe den Kettenspanner von Pinion gegen eine Carbocagevariante getauscht.
Ist zwar kein Fanes aber ein Sennes ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2014)

Schick   Zeig mal ein Komplttbild von dem Rad 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymaniac (21. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schick   Zeig mal ein Komplttbild von dem Rad
> 
> G.


 Guckst du hier ;-)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-sennes.687544/page-4

noch nicht fertig, denke mal heute oder morgen werd ich es fertig stellen.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2014)

Sehr feines Rad  

G.


----------



## goflo (21. Mai 2014)

@crazymaniac 
Schick schick. Ich wollte aber den originalen Spanner dran lassen. Die 130€ für das carbonteil sind mir dann doch etwas viel, zumal die Gewichtsersparnis jetzt nicht sooo hoch sein dürfte oder?
Allerdings könnte ich dort mal nachfragen, ob die die gleichen Achsdurchmesser nutzen und entsprechende Pulleys haben...


----------



## crazymaniac (21. Mai 2014)

goflo schrieb:


> @crazymaniac
> Schick schick. Ich wollte aber den originalen Spanner dran lassen. Die 130€ für das carbonteil sind mir dann doch etwas viel, zumal die Gewichtsersparnis jetzt nicht sooo hoch sein dürfte oder?
> Allerdings könnte ich dort mal nachfragen, ob die die gleichen Achsdurchmesser nutzen und entsprechende Pulleys haben...


 
Die Orangenen Pulleys sind auch von Carbocage und haben den gleichen Durchmesser der Achse.


----------



## crazymaniac (7. Juli 2014)

crazymaniac schrieb:


> Die Orangenen Pulleys sind auch von Carbocage und haben den gleichen Durchmesser der Achse.



Ich hab die Pulleys von Carbocage wieder rausgemacht. Da die Teile aus Alu sind, machen die einiges an Laufgeräuschen. Im Gelände nicht störend, aber da ich damit ab und an auch mal so unterwegs bin, stört das ganz schön, zumindest mich. Fahre nun wieder mit den Pulleys aus Kunststoff, die sind wesentlich angenehmer, rollen jedoch nicht so leicht wie die von Carbocage.


----------



## ledge_on_cam (11. Juli 2014)

Reicht denn der Kettenspanner, um die Kette zuverlässig auf den Zahnrädern zu halten, oder braucht man die Kettenführung? Wer fährt denn alles ohne KeFü und hat sich schonmal eine gewünscht? Und hinten fällt die Kette nie runter? Denn da stelle ich mir das schwierig vor mit ner Führung auf das Ritzel.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht gibt es ja bald Narrow-Wide-Kettenblätter und -Ritzel. Wenn man nicht per Kette Schalten muss, sollte das doch möglich sein. Dann braucht man gar keine KeFü mehr.


----------



## Rad-ab (11. Juli 2014)

Also ich hab bisher keine Kettenführung dran und nur seit kurzem den Kettenspanner von Carbocage.
Bisher ist mir die Kette noch nicht runter gefallen.
Hab von Anfang an aber auch die "dicke" Spanner-Feder verbaut.
Ein Bekannter der ne Zeit das Helius-AM mit Pinion gefahren ist,
hat es recht häufig geschafft die Kette Zwischen Getriebe und Kettenblatt einzuklemmen.
Ich glaube aber, er hatte auch noch die laschere Feder verbaut....

Narrow-Wide müsste doch zumindest mit den 104mm Spidern und entsprechenden Kettenblättern gehen, oder?
Die Idee finde ich jedenfalls gut.
Schön wäre natürlich Pinion selbst bringt passende Kettenblätter/Ritzel raus ..


----------



## hoschi2007 (11. Juli 2014)

Wenn die Kettenlinie stimmt, die dicke Feder  am Kettenspanner verbaut, Kette und Kettenblätter i.O. und sonst das Bike i.O. ist, sollte es kein Problem geben. Auch ohne Führung. Jedenfalls ist das bei mir der Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goflo (11. Juli 2014)

Fahre jetzt auch seit etwas über einem Jahr ohne irgendeine Führung etc. Kette war noch nie unten.


----------



## downhillsau (20. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte Anfangs mal das Problem, dass mir die Kette hinten mal abgesprungen ist. Das war aber mit der alten Feder, seitdem ist Ruhe. 
Vorn ist mir die Kette auch schon zweimal zwischen Ritzel und Getriebe gekommen. Damit das nicht wieder vorkommt, habe ich unter die hintere Schraube (womit das Getriebe am Rahmen geschraubt wird) einen Spacer gepackt, so dass die diese jetzt einen Abstand von 1 mm zur Kette hat und ein Einklemmen unmöglich ist. Das funktioniert wunderbar, sieht sehr elegant aus und wiegt fast nix. Für mich die perfekte Lösung.


----------



## ollo (21. Juli 2014)

wenn es öfter mal vorkommt das sich die kette von den Ritzeln löst, einfach mal die Längung der Kette prüfen, da nach Auskunft von Pinion die 9 Fach ketten durch das hohe Drehmoment schneller als gewohnt "altern" (schont auch das Ritzel und das Kettenblatt vor vorzeitigem Verschleiß) . Alternativen zur 9 Fach Kette ist eine BMX oder Singelspeed Kette die mehr Zug aushält (3000km sollen die wohl schon halten) aber auch etwas Bastelei voraussetzen (BMX Kette ist Breiter)


----------



## downhillsau (22. Juli 2014)

Das kann ich bestätigen Ollo. Ich hatte die Kette jetzt 1,75 Jahre drauf und die war total Schrott. Zur Bestrafung sprang die neue Kette hinten über und ein neues Ritzel musste her. Aber den Verschleiß würde ich jetzt nicht zwangsläufig mit abspringender Kette in Zusammenhang bringen, vielmehr mit bestimmten Fahrsituationen.


----------



## Horstelix (22. Juli 2014)

ollo schrieb:


> Alternativen zur 9 Fach Kette ist eine BMX oder Singelspeed Kette die mehr Zug aushält (3000km sollen die wohl schon halten) aber auch etwas Bastelei voraussetzen (BMX Kette ist Breiter)


Was muss da gebastelt werden? Spider + andere Kettenblätter?


----------



## ollo (24. Juli 2014)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen Ollo. Ich hatte die Kette jetzt 1,75 Jahre drauf und die war total Schrott. Zur Bestrafung sprang die neue Kette hinten über und ein neues Ritzel musste her. Aber den Verschleiß würde ich jetzt nicht zwangsläufig mit abspringender Kette in Zusammenhang bringen, vielmehr mit bestimmten Fahrsituationen.




ich hab hier einen Pinionfahrer der bei weitem kein Wilder ist und bei dem zieht sich die ausgelutschte Kette beim Berghochfahren vom Kettenblatt..... sachen gibt es die gibt es gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiizz (12. August 2014)

Ab- und überspringende Kette, zerstörte Ritzel, gebrochene Feder, Kettenverschleiß bei <1000km am Pinion (immer steil hoch/steil runter) kenne ich mittlerweile gut genug...

Damit die Kette nicht abspringt oder nicht über die Zähne des hinteren Ritzels springt muss alles passen:

Die Federkraft des Kettenspanners muss richtig (stark) genug eingestellt sein (ACHTUNG: bei zu starker Federkraft, verbiegt es die Feder, sie springt selbst ab und bricht früher). Zu schwache Federkraft am Spanner ließ beim Bergauffahren selbst eine neue Kette über ein neues, großes Ritzel krachen  (32T, narrow/wide hinten!. Bin gespannt wie lange die Kette mit diesem großen Ritzel hält.)
Die Kette sollte nicht zuviel Längung haben, meinem Gefühl nach besser weniger Kettenlängung als 0,075 zulassen. Gelängte Ketten scheinen die hinteren Ritzel (warum nur hinten??) ziemlich rasch zu deformieren ... und Kette springt beim Bergauffahren noch früher über oder ab. Bisher getestete BMX / Singlespeedkette lebte länger, aber nicht enorm länger.
Die Kettenlinie sollte perfekt eingestellt sein. Und am wichtigsten: Kein Gehölz im Antrieb mitgeschleppen ... Blabla


----------



## downhillsau (27. August 2014)

Ich träume ja immer noch vom Riemen anstatt Kette. Dann kehrt auch beim leisen Pinion die völlige Ruhe ein.


----------



## Speedskater (29. August 2014)

Da ich auch schon mal Geröllpisten runter hack, habe ich für Black Beauty



ein Getriebeschutzplast gebastelt.



Kydex Platte zugeschnitten, mit dem Heißluftfön angepasst, mit 3 mm Schaumstoff und beidseitigem Klebeband befestigt.


----------



## bikefun2009 (19. September 2014)

coole lösung


----------



## Speedskater (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mal einen anderen Schaltgriff an mein Pinion-Bike geschraubt.


----------



## KATZenfreund (22. Oktober 2014)

Hei Speedskater!
Was koste? Wolle habe!


----------



## hoschi2007 (22. Oktober 2014)

Was ist das denn für einer? Eigenbau?
Kannst du mal bitte was dazu erzählen?


----------



## Speedskater (22. Oktober 2014)

Das ist einer der Schaltgriffe Prototypen die ich ursprünglich für Rohloff Speedhub gebaut habe und ich habe jetzt mal einen an mein Pinion-Bike geschraubt. Im Schaltzug laufen 2 Schaltseile.

KATZenfreund, Einzelstücke wären unbezahlbar und die Montage ist nicht so ganz unproblematisch.


----------



## hoschi2007 (22. Oktober 2014)

Macht jedenfalls Lust auf mehr
Wie ist die Funktion?
Musst du zum Schalten mehr Grad drehen wie vorher?


----------



## Speedskater (22. Oktober 2014)

Da der Schaltgriff einen Aussendurchmesser von 42mm hat, ist der Durchmesser der Seiltrommel kleiner als beim Original, wodurch man zum Schalten ein paar Grad mehr drehen muss. Das System hat sich seit 4 Jahren an meinen Rohloff-Bikes bewährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bermann (25. April 2016)

Hallo Pinion Freunde,

irgendwie ist es in diesem Thread ruhig geworden.

Warum eigentlich?
Auf der Homepage von Alutech habe ich keine Pinion Variante mehr gefunden. Bietet Alutech keine Pinion Rahmen mehr an?

Danke für Euer Feedback.

Gruß
Bermann


----------



## Speedskater (25. April 2016)

Wenn es ruhig wird, gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten:
1. Alles funktioniert wie es soll und alle sind glücklich.
2. Die Pinion Bikes stehen als Ausstellungsstücke irgendwo in der Ecke.
3. Die auftretenden Problemchen werden wo anders diskutiert.

Wenn auf der Homepage von Alutech keine Pinion Bikes angeboten werden, wurde die wohl aus dem Programm genommen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Bermann (25. April 2016)

Hallo Armin,

um Gotteswillen...
Ich wollte keine Probleme heraufbeschwören. Ganz im Gegenteil.

Ich habe mich eher gefragt, warum auf der Homepage keine neue PINION Variante angeboten wird.
Oftmals sind hier im Forum einige Mitglieder sehr gut informiert und haben vielleicht Informationen darüber.

Wurden die Pinion Bikes bei Alutech tatsächlich eingestellt?
Oder kommt Jürgen momentan einfach nicht dazu die Homepage zu aktualisieren...
Wie Du selber schon geschrieben hast kann das ja mehrere Gründe haben.

Kennt jemand die Gründe? Will jetzt wegen sowas nicht bei Alutech anrufen und die Leute vom Arbeiten abhalten.


----------



## hasardeur (25. April 2016)

Alutech beschäftigt extra Leute, um mit Kunden zu sprechen.


----------



## downhillsau (25. April 2016)

Bei mir ist es 1..
Und am Hardtail hab ich jetzt noch die Steigerung: Pinion + Gates Riemen...ein Traum. Ich hoffe, dass es das nicht nur von Nicolai am Fully geben wird. 
Im meinen Fanes ist jetzt das 1.9XR drin und die Waage zeigt 14,2 kg an.


----------



## Bermann (25. April 2016)

Heißt das, Du wünschst Dir eine Fanes mit Pinion und Gates?


----------



## downhillsau (25. April 2016)

Das wäre schon sehr geil...


----------



## Bermann (26. April 2016)

Finde ich auch... 

Werde ich dem Christkind auf den Wunschzettel schreiben...


----------



## Speedskater (26. April 2016)

Wenn es um Zahnriemen geht finde ich das Konzept vom Cavalerie Anakin sehr nett.
Und wenn ich nicht schon das Fanes Pinion hätte, wäre das für mich eine Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (26. April 2016)

War auch interessiert.... Bis ich die (für MICH) fehlende Entfaltung und der Ansatz des Gehäuse von Pinion gefällt mir besser. 

Geschmacksache - es hat für alle etwas... 
Gruss
G. 

PS:Wer eine Alternative zu Fanes anschauen möchte (wird's noch gebaut?): mein Pinion Helius steht im Angebot...


----------



## Bermann (26. April 2016)

Das effigear ist ebenfalls ein sehr interesantes Konzept.
Mir persönlich ist da allerdings die Gesamtspreizung zu klein. Das Pinion liefert da durch die Kombination von zwei Getrieben in Reihe eben mehr Möglichkeiten.

Aber grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir recht. Gelungenes Konzept.
Wenn da in Zukunft vielleicht noch ein paar Gänge mehr rausspringen ist es eine echte Alternative. Wenn nicht vorher Jürgen mit einer Gates Pinion Fanes um die Ecke kommt...


----------



## Speedskater (26. April 2016)

Zum Thema Spreizung habe ich mal eine Vergleich verschiendener Schaltungen bei gleicher Reifengröße und Trittfrequenz 85/min gemacht.
1x11 entspricht 28er Kettenblatt und 10-42, 2x9 entspricht 38/22 mit 11-34




Mir würde die Spreizung vom Effigear ausreichen. Um mit einem Enduro wie dem Fanes Pinion über 25 hm/h auf ebener Strecke zu fahren will das Bike schon bissel Drehmoment sehen und die feine Abstufung in den unteren Gängen brauche ich auch nicht.


----------



## gfx (26. April 2016)

Der Fairnesshalber: Welche Pinion verwendest Du als Referenz?


----------



## Speedskater (26. April 2016)

Ähh, meine?
Ist eine P1.18 mit 24/26 26" mit hinten und vorne 2.3er Baron.
Auf dem Bild ist allerdings hinten ein Mountainking drauf.


----------



## gfx (26. April 2016)

Es gibt ja mehrere Pinion. Nicht nur die P1.18

Und die P1.18 hat ja 18Gänge. Deine Tabelle zeigt "nur" 14 Gänge. 
(526 vs 636% Entfaltung...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bermann (26. April 2016)

@gfx:
Im Diagramm ist die P1.18 dargestellt. Auch wenn die Beschriftung nur bis 14 geht sind die Punkte der Pinion Kurve bis 18 aufgetragen.


----------



## Bermann (26. April 2016)

@Speedskater:
Mit weniger als 18 Gängen könnte ich bei der Pinion auch leben. Die Gesamtspreizung ist mir allerdings wichtig. Vorallem nach unten zu den kleineren Gängen. Habe jetzt die 24 Zähne vorne und 26 Zähne hinten montiert und wenn es brachial hoch geht, dann brennen mir die Oberschenkel schon ordentlich. Und leider geht's oft brachial hoch.

Mir würden auch 16 oder 14 Gänge reichen, aber nach unten hätte ich gerne noch ein oder zwei kleinere Gänge.

Die 12 Gang Pinion wäre zur Not auch noch eine Option, wobei hier die Gesamtspreizung nicht mehr ganz so groß ist und die Gangsprünge langsam grenzwertig werden.
Bin die 12 Gang Pinion am NOCOLAI mit Gates gefahren. Feine Sache der Riemen.


----------



## gfx (26. April 2016)

Bermann schrieb:


> @gfx:
> Im Diagramm ist die P1.18 dargestellt. Auch wenn die Beschriftung nur bis 14 geht sind die Punkte der Pinion Kurve bis 18 aufgetragen.


Mea culpa!

Bitte entschuldige mich: ich verwechselte die Linie der Pinion respektive hatte die eine Farbe nicht gesehen (schlechte Kombination aus Handy und Farbenblind). 

Dann ist alles ok - sorry nochmals 

Rohloff vs Pinion: sind nun mal ein Unterschied zwischen 524% und 636% 
Beide haben das gleiche Problem: wird der erste Gang gesetzt, ist der zweite von ihm abhängig. 
Mit passt die Pinion, weil ich mit einem leichteren Gang anfange und mit einem strengeren aufhöre. Was dazwischen ist, ist mir eher egal, solange es so einfach wie Rohloff, Alfine, Effi, Pinion etc ist. Einfach drehen. 

Einen der Vorteile der Kettenschaltungen: sie können die Unterschiede zwischen den Gänge variieren lassen. Getriebe(-naben) müssen abgestimmter sein. 

Das 600% Pinion könnte effektiv auf Deine Grafik interessant sein. 

Gruss

G.


----------

